# Brixton news, rumours and general chat: Autumn 2019



## editor (Sep 23, 2019)

Following on from Brixton news, rumours and general chat: Summer 2019 (over 980 posts) here's the Autumn edition.


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2019)

And the first question of the season: 

Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2019)

editor said:


> And the first question of the season:
> 
> Anyone know anything about this?



why not ask yassmin?


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2019)

That bloody bellowing busker is back again. I get how people might initially be impressed by that monster voice, but a bit of subtlety and adherence to the tune might be nice if you find yourself in her vicinity for prolonged periods.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 23, 2019)

Great twitter thread here on Pearl Alcock:


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Sep 23, 2019)

Consultation survey on Lambeths draft rough sleepers and homelessness policy here: Love Lambeth


----------



## MissL (Sep 24, 2019)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Great twitter thread here on Pearl Alcock:




Thanks for sharing this on here. This is Urban 75 at its best.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2019)

MissL said:


> Thanks for sharing this on here. This is Urban 75 at its best.


I've written to the author to see if they'd be interested in sharing this research on Buzz.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

editor said:


> That bloody bellowing busker is back again. I get how people might initially be impressed by that monster voice, but a bit of subtlety and adherence to the tune might be nice if you find yourself in her vicinity for prolonged periods.


you've never had bongo man, a busker with one bongo drum seen a couple of months ago in dalston


----------



## brixtonscot (Sep 25, 2019)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Great twitter thread here on Pearl Alcock:




It's great that Milo is doing this. 
Museumand , National Caribbean Heritage Museum - museumand – Black Heritage  Museum  - are also doing research into Pearl Alcock.
I'm currently trying to arrange for them to interview some of the black guys I know who used to go to her Shebeen.
There are a few still around , but mostly relatively "closeted" and hesitant to talk....
I think it is of significant social/cultural interest and should be documented.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2019)

Brixton tube art






Brixton tube art: Brixton Blue by Denzil Forrester shows cops with truncheons, sound systems and a smartphone snapper


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2019)

Brixton art






Celebrating Queer Life Through Portraiture – art exhibition at the Department Store, Brixton, 2nd-14th Nov 2019


----------



## Mr paulee (Sep 25, 2019)

Between the storms, Brockwell is looking great in the Autumn light


----------



## brixtonscot (Sep 25, 2019)

*Thursday Late: Celebrating Pearl Alcock
Thursday 28 November, 6-9pm
Free, no need to book*
Join us for discussion, music, art, drinks and dancing in this free evening to celebrate artist, activist and entrepreneur, Pearl Alcock.

6 – 7pm: Talk by Museumand, Museum of Caribbean Heritage - ‘Pearl Alcock and Railton Road: Art, Activism, Community’ with new commission by Daniel Francis aka Danny F the art sloth.
7 – 9pm: Complimentary drinks and dancing sound-tracked by the legendary Quantro Sound System.

Museumand, Museum of Caribbean Heritage will host a lively celebration with conversation, art and music by Quantro Sound System to evoke the spirit of Alcock’s shebeen in a discovery of the artist's extraordinary life, mapping her journey from her Jamaican home to Brixton and her entrepreneurial and artistic life.

Be transported back to Railton Road, Brixton between 1958 and 1988 - a hotbed of radicalism, popular with the black gay male community and the British Black Panthers – as Museumand discuss what they have uncovered about Alcock’s life and artistic legacy. Meet some of the Railton residents - characters that shaped the creative scene, whose social activism influenced and changed British life. Be prepared to re-think and re-adjust your understanding of community, neighbourhood and enterprise.

New work by illustrator, Daniel Francis aka Danny F the art sloth will provide the backdrop that will bring Railton Road to life!
The evening will be soundtracked by Quantro Sounds who have been bringing reggae, roots and dub to Nottingham and Birmingham since the 1970s.

This event corresponds with our Pearl Alcock exhibition which is currently on display.
Thursday Lates | Whitworth Art Gallery


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2019)

brixtonscot said:


> *Thursday Late: Celebrating Pearl Alcock*
> *Thursday 28 November, 6-9pm*
> *Free, no need to book*
> Join us for discussion, music, art, drinks and dancing in this free evening to celebrate artist, activist and entrepreneur, Pearl Alcock.
> ...


Is this your event? Sounds ace.


----------



## brixtonscot (Sep 25, 2019)

editor said:


> Is this your event? Sounds ace.


No , it is Whitworth Gallery & Museumand's event


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2019)

Up the road tonight: Tonight – The Understudies/Alex Chilltown/Alien Jane at Stockwell’s Cavendish Arms, Thurs 26th Sept 2019 clandestino 

And: Home Secretary launches Advisory Group to “right the wrongs of Windrush” with compensation scheme


----------



## clandestino (Sep 26, 2019)

brixtonscot said:


> *Thursday Late: Celebrating Pearl Alcock*
> *Thursday 28 November, 6-9pm*
> *Free, no need to book*
> Join us for discussion, music, art, drinks and dancing in this free evening to celebrate artist, activist and entrepreneur, Pearl Alcock.
> ...



This looks great - but just to be clear...is it happening in Manchester?


----------



## brixtonscot (Sep 26, 2019)

clandestino said:


> This looks great - but just to be clear...is it happening in Manchester?


Yes , Whitworth Gallery in Manchester. Hopefully it could be brought to London


----------



## ricbake (Sep 26, 2019)

Bit confusing in the Brixton forum.


----------



## madolesance (Sep 26, 2019)

ricbake said:


> Bit confusing in the Brixton forum.



It is confusing, but she was regularly to be seen outside the arches on Atlantic Road making and selling her art.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 26, 2019)

editor said:


> And: Home Secretary launches Advisory Group to “right the wrongs of Windrush” with compensation scheme



Like the way she says this:



> *Home Secretary, Priti Patel* said:
> 
> “The Windrush generation were failed by successive Governments and I want to ensure we reach all those affected through the Windrush Compensation Scheme through direct community engagement


.
Rather than Failed by Tory Government.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2019)

Brixton news: Plans announced for Cherry Groce Memorial in Brixton’s Windrush Square


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2019)

Pics from last night. It's now a fiver to get in 







Thursdays in Brixton: Live jazz at the Prince of Wales – great band, but now a fiver to get in The Prince of Wales


----------



## CH1 (Sep 27, 2019)

Block336 | Block336 Gallery, Brixton
I went to this exhibition or rather installation, as flagged up by Angellic

I'm afraid I was filled with revulsion and outrage. Not so much at the supposed trauma experienced by and projected upon Black bodies in literature as by the way this mime show does not capture the experience of being hospitalised whilst in a state of psychosis.

I went at the beginning of the show about 5 past 6, at which time everything was relatively empty, but this was an opening, so it got busier with predominantly white people standing around with glasses in their hands.

Meanwhile the actors and actresses were miming on screen - the patient being terrified and older black people maybe visiting him. Maybe they themselves were patients. The only white people in the film were essentially thugs playing the role of nurses conspiring against the patient - and ultimately putting some of the black people in holds.

What the film did to me was evoke when I myself was hospitalised in psychosis 30 years ago. Although I was admitted to the Maudsley I was sent on to another hospital where the psychiatrists were black as were some of the male nurses. In practice now if patients need sedation, that is what they get - not fights. I got sulpiride. I'm sure they have better drugs now.

I don't know what the symposium in October will deliver. Personally I don't fancy a sparring match with the queen of mental health Cllr Jacqui Dyer, but in my opinion this type of art should not be shown without the chance for people affected to debrief and unload.

I was too distressed to swan round and get a glass of wine and hobnob with the white art patrons - who probably haven't had the benefit of a sectioning and probably don't know any black people who've been sectioned either. PS I'm white - just making a point here.

I started a conversation with the guy on the door, who said the film was about Sean Rigg, or that's what he'd been told anyway.
I did not feel the film had anything to do with Sean Rigg. It was not about the failure of care in the community or violent policing of black people in psychosis. It was also really an insult to nurses and psychiatrists, most of whom do their best to alleviate suffering.

I'm glad the artist has felt bold to cite Frantz Fanon. I've got two of his books and they make Dostoevsky seem like light reading.
Fanon's approach was conditioned by treating shell shock/PTSD amongst military personnel and civilians in the Algerian war of liberation, which I believe resulted in a million dead.

If that inspires the films and discussions at 336 Brixton Road, I can't see them having much relevance to SLAM or the local doctors treating black patients with mental health issues.

Suggest people go and see if I'm right or wrong. I you get there before 9 pm you'll probably get a glass of wine whilst you see the show.


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 27, 2019)

Hopefully, there will be a greater emphasis on history than singing and dancing and cookery:


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> Hopefully, there will be a greater emphasis on history than singing and dancing and cookery:


Dancing and singing* IS* part of Brixton's history, FFS.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 27, 2019)

editor said:


> Brixton news: Plans announced for Cherry Groce Memorial in Brixton’s Windrush Square



The 81 Brixton Riot has now be renamed the Uprising.

I'm glad the 85 riot has got some recognition. Its , compared to 81 , largely forgotten or pushed under the carpet.

Whilst the 81 riot now is seen by the establishment as justified the 85 riot never was.

In some ways the the 85 riot was more justified. The police shot a Black British mother in her own home. She almost died on the spot. It was this that sparked the demo outside the Brixton police station.

What happened was that an impromptu demo surrounded the Brixton Police station. The Cops were shittng themselves as it looked like the "mob" would attack the police station. So they pushed the "mob" away from the police station.

A night of rioting ensued.

I find it nauseating to read the Police Commander comments. Its not an apology.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 27, 2019)

editor said:


> Brixton news: Plans announced for Cherry Groce Memorial in Brixton’s Windrush Square



I see the architect designing the proposed memorial is the same one who put forward the design for gentrification of  Brixton Market.

Is this some cynical attempt to show how community orientated he is?

Seems to much of a coincidence.

Adjaye Associates reveals designs for Brixton Market development

I sense someones PR department has been working on this.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 28, 2019)

clandestino said:


> This looks great - but just to be clear...is it happening in Manchester?


I understood that Italian State Railways had taken over the Manchester route.
"Redspottedhanky.com" (suitably risqué?) are offering £48 return for designated trains - the catch being last train departs 21.15.
Looks like an overnight at "The New Union Hotel" may be necessary. (£35). Can't imagine anything would happen nowadays but in my time there (1972-1977) the Union was the nearest the UK had to offer along the likes of Genet's "Thief's Journal".


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2019)

Greenwash ahoy!







Windrush Square used for advertising campaign by Coca Cola-owned brand Honest Organic


----------



## CH1 (Sep 28, 2019)

editor said:


> Greenwash ahoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they were serious about sorting out their plastic crap they would regenerate this formerly standard means of distribution (prior to locomotion)


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 28, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I see the architect designing the proposed memorial is the same one who put forward the design for gentrification of  Brixton Market.
> 
> Is this some cynical attempt to show how community orientated he is?
> 
> Seems to much of a coincidence ...


The article states:


> Sir David Adjaye OBE, world-renowned architect and founder of Adjaye Associates *has been commissioned to design the memorial* which will be unveiled on the 28th September 2020 to mark the 35th anniversary of the shooting ...



Therefore, whoever commissioned Sir David Adjaye OBE to design the memorial will be best placed to provide a factual response to your query.

Hopefully, they will respond to you.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 28, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> The article states:
> 
> 
> Therefore, whoever commissioned Sir David Adjaye OBE to design the memorial will be best placed to provide a factual response to your query.
> ...



What point are you making?

Do you have any views on the Adjayes plans for the further gentrification of Brixton market?

Or anything to say on the 1985 riot?


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 28, 2019)

double post


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 28, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> The article states:
> 
> 
> Therefore, whoever commissioned Sir David Adjaye OBE to design the memorial will be best placed to provide a factual response to your query.
> ...



Really tired of your posts on this forum.

I've had a long week working and trying to do things for my local neighborhood of Loughborough Junction.  Re housing and the Adventure playground. In an area of high deprivation with a large amount of people from ethnic minorities.

You take no interest in these issues.


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 29, 2019)

Looks like things are heating up - I see that Labour are now out canvassing a bit more - they had Khan down end of last week in Clapham with all the councillors and a stall on Brixton Hill (although I was away when they canvassed our door). Then Vauxhall Labour has got every man, woman and Lord out doing a canvassing session in order to bolster their credentials to replace Kate. Lib Dems of course have been out as well.

No sign of the Tories doing canvassing recently, or even, surprisingly, the Greens.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> The article states:
> 
> 
> Therefore, whoever commissioned Sir David Adjaye OBE to design the memorial will be best placed to provide a factual response to your query.
> ...


Do they post here?


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2019)

I was looking up Mayall Road on Google Maps and saw this busy scene


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 30, 2019)

There was someone giving out 'free positivity' this lunchtime near KFC - in a red leotard with pompoms in their hair dancing to 'Girls just want to have fun'.

Cheered me up - shame I was rushing to work and didn't have time to go over and find out what it was about. There was a poster but I could only read the 'free posivity' headline.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 2, 2019)

Great news! The temple by the walled garden in Brockwell Park is going to be a yoga studio!


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2019)

RubyToogood said:


> Great news! The temple by the walled garden in Brockwell Park is going to be a yoga studio!


That'll help allay the critical shortage of private yoga studios around Brixton!


----------



## Metroman (Oct 2, 2019)

"Great news! The temple by the walled garden in Brockwell Park is going to be a yoga studio!"

Its a bit small isn't it? I'd really like to look inside, its always been closed whenever I've been in the park


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 2, 2019)

It's been closed for ages - last time I saw the side that links to the walled garden open was over 8 years ago.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2019)

Some scrotes on mopeds bashed in the window of Market House this morning but failed to nick anything.


----------



## Yage (Oct 2, 2019)

Supertone Records transforms into ‘Soferno B’ for Steve McQueen’s new BBC TV series “Small Axe”, filming on Acre Lane today.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 2, 2019)

editor said:


> Some scrotes on mopeds bashed in the window of Market House this morning but failed to nick anything.



Doesnt sound too wise. No pubs leave takings in the till overnight, and the area is covered in CCTV with a police station just down the road, ready to send out squad cars.

Perhaps they thought with the estates nearby they could nip in there on the (probably stolen) mopeds and scatter without a lengthy police chase.


----------



## Smick (Oct 2, 2019)

Yage said:


> View attachment 185731
> Supertone Records transforms into ‘Soferno B’ for Steve McQueen’s new BBC TV series “Small Axe”, filming on Acre Lane today.


Cool Ford Granada being used!


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2019)

More about Market House
Brazen moped thieves attempt two break-ins at Brixton’s Market House


----------



## CH1 (Oct 2, 2019)

I was at the Acre Lane Lidl earlier this afternoon and there were loads of support lorries and TV crew etc. I asked one of them what was going on. They said they were filming for a programme of shorts and this was a feature about the Black Power movement in Brixton.

Not quite sure what it had to do with Acre Lane. Maybe it was to do with Supertone Records - for this is the stretch (and round the corner) occupied by all the equipment, including catering I might add). Seems I should've read upthread on this!


----------



## Yage (Oct 2, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I was at the Acre Lane Lidl earlier this afternoon and there were loads of support lorries and TV crew etc. I asked one of them what was going on. They said they were filming for a programme of shorts and this was a feature about the Black Power movement in Brixton.
> 
> Not quite sure what it had to do with Acre Lane. Maybe it was to do with Supertone Records - for this is the stretch (and round the corner) occupied by all the equipment, including catering I might add). Seems I should've read upthread on this!
> View attachment 185759


See aboveboard post - Supertone Records transforms into ‘Soferno B’ for Steve McQueen’s new BBC TV series “Small Axe”, filming on Acre Lane today.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 2, 2019)

Yage said:


> View attachment 185731
> Supertone Records transforms into ‘Soferno B’ for Steve McQueen’s new BBC TV series “Small Axe”, filming on Acre Lane today.



I'm glad Steve McQueen is doing a series set in and about this country. I was thinking he was going to end up working in US.

Been following his work since his days as an installation artist. 

His other film about this country was Hunger about the IRA Hunger strike. Very good film. 

His arts background makes him good at using images to portray story rather than purely dialogue.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 3, 2019)

editor said:


> More about Market House
> Brazen moped thieves attempt two break-ins at Brixton’s Market House



So they were probably after the DJ gear, makes more sense. Proper cheeky them coming back half an hour later!


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> So they were probably after the DJ gear, makes more sense. Proper cheeky them coming back half an hour later!


Yeah, they tried to get their thieving hands on the CD decks and mixer


----------



## theboris (Oct 3, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> There was someone giving out 'free positivity' this lunchtime near KFC - in a red leotard with pompoms in their hair dancing to 'Girls just want to have fun'.
> 
> Cheered me up - shame I was rushing to work and didn't have time to go over and find out what it was about. There was a poster but I could only read the 'free posivity' headline.


Was it the Disco Bunny? He makes me smile: The Disco Bunny | Spreading Joy on The Streets


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2019)

theboris said:


> Was it the Disco Bunny. He makes me smile: The Disco Bunny | Spreading Joy on The Streets


I photographed him in Brixton a while ago.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Oct 3, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I see the architect designing the proposed memorial is the same one who put forward the design for gentrification of  Brixton Market.
> 
> Is this some cynical attempt to show how community orientated he is?
> 
> Seems to much of a coincidence.





Gramsci said:


> Adjaye Associates reveals designs for Brixton Market development
> 
> I sense someones PR department has been working on this.





To be clear, the police shooting of Cherry Groce was an appalling act of unfathomable incompetence, aggravated by the ridiculous 29 years it took for the Met to apologise. 

But.

Cherry Groce was an ordinary person. As the BBC website says, _“She died in April 2011 having spent 26 years in a wheelchair, but little else is known about Mrs Groce”_. She left little in the way of a “legacy”, as supporters of this memorial claim. Is it proportionate to erect a memorial 35 years after the event to commemorate this one tragedy ?

Perhaps it would be more fitting to erect a more inclusive memorial in the shape of a stone plaque, bearing a commemorative roll of the names of everybody who has died in Brixton as a result of gun or knife violence over the past 35 years, while leaving sufficient space for future victims. 

As a secondary consideration, before adding more features to Windrush Square, Lambeth Council should attend to some of the existing problems:

1) failed rising bollards facing Rushcroft Road
2) failed fountain
3) failed strip lights set into steps of the plinth surrounding the plane tree
4) failed lights on the lighting poles
5) yellowing, damaged and dying turf
6) subsiding and broken paving
7) bent cycle racks and abandoned bikes

References
www.cherrygroce.org
Charity Details


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 3, 2019)

Yage said:


> View attachment 185731
> Supertone Records transforms into ‘Soferno B’ for Steve McQueen’s new BBC TV series “Small Axe”, filming on Acre Lane today.



That's a pretty accurate likeness to how it originally was.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 3, 2019)

urbanspaceman said:


> To be clear, the police shooting of Cherry Groce was an appalling act of unfathomable incompetence, etc etc


This turned up on Google today - Michael Groce's impact statement to the Observer in 2003. What happened next?
As Wittgenstein put it: "Wovon man nicht sprechen kann, darüber muss man schweigen" [Whereof one cannot speak, thereof one must be silent.]


----------



## Smick (Oct 3, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> His other film about this country was Hunger about the IRA Hunger strike. Very good film.



When you say 'very good', I guess that something which provokes a strong reaction is obviously powerful. 

But that film led me to levels of depression where I have never been before with a film. It has been about five years, and your mention of it has me shaking my head and shuddering.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 3, 2019)

I'd quite like to see a memorial to all the people who have died after contact with the police or in custody, in that square right outside the police station.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 3, 2019)

urbanspaceman said:


> To be clear, the police shooting of Cherry Groce was an appalling act of unfathomable incompetence, aggravated by the ridiculous 29 years it took for the Met to apologise.
> 
> But.
> 
> ...



Cherry Grove does have a memorial blue plaque outside the house she lived in. I cycle by it.

I think the plaque is good way to commenerate a women shot and crippled by the Met.

I think you are right to bring up the issue of the poor upkeep of Windrush Square. I see the leader of Council Cllr Hopkins supports a memorial in Windrush Square for Cherry Groce.

He should be first ensuring that Windrush Square is properly maintained.

Windrush Square was made as a sign of respect to those from the Carribbean who came to Brixton. Yet the Council doesn't maintain it properly. Which imo is an insult to the Windrush generation.

So yes the Council should sort out the maintenance of this Square which was established as a tribute to the Windrush generation.

The Friends of Windrush Square ( an off shoot of Brixton Society) have done a lot to lobby Council and do voluntary work to improve it. 

The Council should ensure adequate funds are available for maintaining the Square.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 3, 2019)

DietCokeGirl said:


> I'd quite like to see a memorial to all the people who have died after contact with the police or in custody, in that square right outside the police station.



I think this is good idea. 

The cops have their own memorial near the Mall. So why shouldn't victims of the cops have theirs?


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 3, 2019)

Smick said:


> When you say 'very good', I guess that something which provokes a strong reaction is obviously powerful.
> 
> But that film led me to levels of depression where I have never been before with a film. It has been about five years, and your mention of it has me shaking my head and shuddering.



Not how I saw it.

I thought it was great that a British filmmaker could make a sympathetic film of an Irish person standing up to British Imperialism.


----------



## Smick (Oct 3, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Not how I saw it.
> 
> I thought it was great that a British filmmaker could make a sympathetic film of an Irish person standing up to British Imperialism.


I’m from Belfast, so it probably took on a different meaning for me. 

But even with the guys on the blanket and the dirty protest, it’s so visceral. It made my flesh crawl. 

The scene with Bobby Sands and the priest in prison was so well filmed.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 5, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> The article states:
> 
> 
> Therefore, whoever commissioned Sir David Adjaye OBE to design the memorial will be best placed to provide a factual response to your query.
> ...



Adjaye Associates won the competition to design a Holocaust memorial in Victoria Tower Gardens, next to Parliament. It looks like a giant fucking toast-rack.


----------



## happyshopper (Oct 6, 2019)

Piece in the Guardian from David Adjaye about his approach to architecture here David Adjaye: ‘Love, death and memory… it’s all in a building’s DNA’


----------



## CH1 (Oct 6, 2019)

happyshopper said:


> Piece in the Guardian from David Adjaye about his approach to architecture here David Adjaye: ‘Love, death and memory… it’s all in a building’s DNA’


Nice one. Seems to me that architects are about as popular as bankers on Urban75 - except for Ted Hollamby of course.
But just because Ted Hollamby broguht us Cressingham Gardens, don't forget he also designed the Brandon Estate and ended his career working for the Docklands Development Corporation throwing up Canary Wharf etc.

David Adjaye sounds a nice chap. The sort of person to end up on a sofa with Mary Beard on BBC2 late at night. I have to say the pictures in the Observer article about the Ruby City seem very austere and rectilinear. Not only that his use of reddish building materials does not detract from the neo brutalist nature of the design. For all its worth it could be pink reinforced concrete.

Can I volunteer to do a stint on Mary Beard's sofa with David Adjaye? Surely he could do with a course in organic and spiritual architecture at Rudolph Steiner House. Failing that a visit to Barcelona to study modernisme would help him a lot in pleasing my eye.

Look at these ventilation ducts on the roof of the Casa Milia in Barcelona. Where is the imagination these days which can compete with this?


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 6, 2019)

happyshopper said:


> Piece in the Guardian from David Adjaye about his approach to architecture here David Adjaye: ‘Love, death and memory… it’s all in a building’s DNA’



Its all very well for Adjaye to talk about his prize public projects. Thats fair enough.

What he does not understand is that commercial bread and butter work such as his plans for Brixton Market are not to be treated in this same way.

I've no problem with him bigging up his prestige projects but its when he starts talking bollocks like this about the Hondo enterprises plans for Brixton I have a problem:



> Adjaye said: “This project fits into a narrative that is incredibly important to me, making civic and social spaces that are about bringing in diverse constituents both locally and from the city and its visitors”. He said it would be “socially constructed architecture that can edify the community”. Taking on this project, he “could see the incredible opportunity it had to elevate the experience and give back to the community”.



No Adjaye. This Hondo enterprises plan fits a "narrative" of the further gentrification of Brixton. 

Like I said I've no problems with architects doing bread and butter work like this to help fund more risky public projects. 

But its when architects start deluding themselves every project they do is for the benefit of society that I have reservations. 

Brixton market owners to look at new hotel

The Brixton Blog article quotes the AJ article which is behind a paywall. In that one can see the comments criticising Adjaye for not having an understanding of gentrification. 

Quite a glaring lack considering what he is saying in his Guardian article.


----------



## organicpanda (Oct 7, 2019)

He said it would be “socially constructed architecture that can edify the community”
edify - 'instruct or improve (someone) morally or intellectually' by shopping and eating at overpriced venues?


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2019)

organicpanda said:


> He said it would be “socially constructed architecture that can edify the community”
> edify - 'instruct or improve (someone) morally or intellectually' by shopping and eating at overpriced venues?


The Pope's Road proposals (complete with conveniently fading top stories) looks like some shit soulless shopping all from the 70s and no amount of cut and pasted Jamaican flags in the mock ups is going to make it look appealing to the local community. The bit at the bottom is just the faux community fodder to provide the foundations for the multi storey $$$$$ private housing/hotel the Toryboy billionaire is going to stick on top.


----------



## Mr paulee (Oct 7, 2019)

Cash-Strapped Councils and Gentrification: The Problem with POP Brixton

Piece on POP brixton in Vice


----------



## CH1 (Oct 7, 2019)

Mr paulee said:


> Cash-Strapped Councils and Gentrification: The Problem with POP Brixton
> Piece on POP brixton in Vice


Isn't it a similar story at the Ritzy - where millions of public money went in to produce a multiplex with social housing attached.

Several changes of ownership later the Ritzy multiplex is charging £14.50 a go.
I notice there was a recent special showing of the film about Ulric Cross the Trinidadian wartime squadron leader who ended up as a judge in Tanzania. But it was held at Peckham Plex (£4.99) - no doubt the organisers thought this more "accessible".


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2019)

Mr paulee said:


> Cash-Strapped Councils and Gentrification: The Problem with POP Brixton
> 
> Piece on POP brixton in Vice


It's good that someone else is_ finally _picking up on this community con. Brixton Buzz has been banging on about it for years.


----------



## Mr paulee (Oct 7, 2019)

editor said:


> It's good that someone else is_ finally _picking up on this community con. Brixton Buzz has been banging on about it for years.


Totally agree


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2019)

Anyone know why the tree outside Brewdog's newly extended street drinking area has been chopped down?


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2019)

Pavement hogging mass jogging ahoy!







A vast army of runners stomp down Coldharbour Lane as the Run Dem Crew hit town – photos


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 8, 2019)

editor said:


> Pavement hogging mass jogging ahoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct me if I am wrong but the tone of this report is one of disapproval?


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2019)

Mr Retro said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but the tone of this report is one of disapproval?


Whenever I see you answering one of my posts in this forum, my heart sinks a little. And that's because I know that there's very, very little chance of you looking to engage in an honest discussion about anything to do with Brixton, but it'll just be the same tiresome, loaded shit. 

Hundreds of people have seen the article and you're the only one asking this stupid personal question.


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 9, 2019)

I looked at the article but tbh it didn't tell me much about run dem crew. Mind you neither did their FB page or website. 
I would have thought that encouraging people to take excercise is a good thing though?


----------



## Jimbeau (Oct 9, 2019)

I read it too. I can’t say the description of a vast army of stomping, galloping, thundering, pavement hogs struck me as neutral. 

It’s a shame that Brixton doesn’t have a road running club. Over the years I’ve been in Herne Hill Harriers, Dulwich Runners and Windrush Tri - but none is really convenient. Since the changing pavilion in Brockwell Park came down there’s no obvious venue to meet either - which could be part of the problem. Clapham Common has several clubs for example. 

Any club I’ve been in has been especially conscious of other road users and had an established etiquette to ensure other pedestrians were given space and priority. In this instance, I wonder who else was about on CHL on a dark Tuesday evening, and the extent to which this was a factor in the routing and timing of the run. 

I don’t know anything of Run Dem Crew beyond what I can read on their site and Facebook page, but having youth mentoring and community as stated aims has to be a plus - it’s not something that many of the athletically-driven groups talk about.


----------



## Angellic (Oct 9, 2019)

Jimbeau said:


> I read it too. I can’t say the description of a vast army of stomping, galloping, thundering, pavement hogs struck me as neutral.
> 
> It’s a shame that Brixton doesn’t have a road running club. Over the years I’ve been in Herne Hill Harriers, Dulwich Runners and Windrush Tri - but none is really convenient. Since the changing pavilion in Brockwell Park came down there’s no obvious venue to meet either - which could be part of the problem. Clapham Common has several clubs for example.
> 
> ...



'Pavement hogging mass'
'A vast army of runners'
'galloping herd of runners'

No reference to them as 'hogs'.


----------



## Jimbeau (Oct 9, 2019)

Angellic said:


> 'Pavement hogging mass'
> 'A vast army of runners'
> 'galloping herd of runners'
> 
> No reference to them as 'hogs'.



I paraphrase. If you want to be pedantic it was ‘pavement-hogging’ with a hyphen. The gerundive then modifies the noun ‘pavement’. I don’t suppose anyone thought they were actual pigs any more than you thought they were slaughtering swine in the street.


----------



## Angellic (Oct 9, 2019)

Jimbeau said:


> I paraphrase. If you want to be pedantic it was ‘pavement-hogging’ with a hyphen. The gerundive then modifies the noun ‘pavement’. I don’t suppose anyone thought they were actual pigs any more than you thought they were slaughtering swine in the street.



Most helpful.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 9, 2019)

"…run, travel, party and repeat, which probably explains why there are over 500 members and counting. Plus, the founder is Charlie Dark, a renowned DJ, poet and writer who launched RDC in 2007 with a plan to roll music culture, running, youth mentoring and community all into one awesome movement."

Why is all the writing in Time Out so cringey and quite immature? This is by no means a prime example but i have had to stop reading that shit on account of every couple of pages a piece by Felicity Hunter-Jones, 26, exclaiming about how she is apparently addicted to macaroons from a coffee shop housed in a shipping container in Hackney. Fuck off.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2019)

sparkybird said:


> I looked at the article but tbh it didn't tell me much about run dem crew. Mind you neither did their FB page or website.
> I would have thought that encouraging people to take excercise is a good thing though?


I did try to look them up but there was little info on their website. I also wanted to find out how much it cost to join, but there was no info I could find on that either.

To be honest, my first reaction was one of alarm when I saw a load of people dressed in black come hurtling around the corner of Somerleyton Road.

And I really don't think it was sensible for them to run along that strip given that the pavement is already half-width because of building work, and I did see a few locals looking genuinely concerned when this lot headed towards them.

So I'm all for exercise, but not so keen on on-trend party-ready runners pushing people off narrow pavements into the road when it's dark. I don't think that's a controversial or overtly negative opinion.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2019)

Jimbeau said:


> I read it too. I can’t say the description of a vast army of stomping, galloping, thundering, pavement hogs struck me as neutral.


Where did I say it was 'neutral'? And why should it be anyway? I'm not writing a government report. 

I gave a reaction to what I saw and every description is correct, albeit using somewhat jovial language. They did indeed stomp, gallop and thunder past and hog the pavement in its entirety. The photos prove that.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> "…run, travel, party and repeat, which probably explains why there are over 500 members and counting. Plus, the founder is Charlie Dark, a renowned DJ, poet and writer who launched RDC in 2007 with a plan to roll music culture, running, youth mentoring and community all into one awesome movement."
> 
> Why is all the writing in Time Out so cringey and quite immature? This is by no means a prime example but i have had to stop reading that shit on account of every couple of pages a piece by Felicity Hunter-Jones, 26, exclaiming about how she is apparently addicted to macaroons from a coffee shop housed in a shipping container in Hackney. Fuck off.


You should read the press releases I get sent about new businesses in Lambeth most days. Gushingly dire, full of themselves and convinced that whatever money-making scheme they're embarking on is an absolute solid gold asset to the community.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 9, 2019)

Next they'll be closing your road on a Sunday and fucking up your weekend so they can all have a race.


----------



## Jimbeau (Oct 9, 2019)

editor said:


> Where did I say it was 'neutral'? And why should it be anyway? I'm not writing a government report.
> 
> I gave a reaction to what I saw and every description is correct, albeit using somewhat jovial language. They did indeed stomp, gallop and thunder past and hog the pavement in its entirety. The photos prove that.



Yes indeed. You’re not obliged to be neutral and you didn’t intend to be. That’s ok by me. [emoji3]

I’m really interested in the kind of group they are, how they behave, and whether they offer something new that’s missing in these parts. Running clubs are all cliquey btw - these guys may of course just be a clique of a different stripe. 

That said, lots of interesting stuff online about Charlie Dark. He really does seem to be doing something that breaks away from the stereotype of skinny white guys in shiny vests. And for free too.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2019)

Jimbeau said:


> I’m really interested in the kind of group they are, how they behave, and whether they offer something new that’s missing in these parts. Running clubs are all cliquey btw - these guys may of course just be a clique of a different stripe.


From what I gather they run a bit and then go off and booze a bit which already sounds better than some of the po-faced running clubs I've seen. Is it free? Then I like it more. I still think they should rethink where they run though when there's over a hundred of them stomping, galloping and yes, thundering, along narrow, busy pavements.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 9, 2019)

Apparently they are 'awesome'. But Time Out is very fond of that (American IMO) terminology. They'll probably label the new venture that opens up at the 414 'awesome' too.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Apparently they are 'awesome'. But Time Out is very fond of that (American IMO) terminology. They'll probably label the new venture that opens up at the 414 'awesome' too.


It's going to be a bitter pill to swallow passing that place when it's full of privileged rich kids and the billionaire DJ 'recreating' Club 414.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 9, 2019)

editor said:


> Anyone know why the tree outside Brewdog's newly extended street drinking area has been chopped down?
> View attachment 186334


Looks well sawn. Not a traffic accident with a 40 tonne delivery lorry.

Maybe someone should alert the Extinction Rebellion people.

As it happens I know 2 people who have had treatment at St Thomas's deferred - one cancer treatment, one heart condition.

I would prefer the Extinction Rebellion people to sort out tree killers rather than block treatment for NHS patients who happen to be under St Thomas's.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 9, 2019)

editor said:


> They did indeed stomp, gallop and thunder past and hog the pavement in its entirety. The photos prove that.



Have you photos to prove:


editor said:


> on-trend party-ready runners pushing people off narrow pavements into the road when it's dark.



I very much doubt any of the runners were "pushing people off narrow pavements"


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2019)

Mr Retro said:


> I very much doubt any of the runners were "pushing people off narrow pavements"


Except that's what I saw happen when a closely huddled mass of 130 runners rushed along a narrow, busy thoroughfare. People had to step off the pavement to get out of the way.  

But I don't care what you think. I was there. You weren't.


----------



## Mr paulee (Oct 10, 2019)

Every Tuesday  @ 7pm - Brixton street gym


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2019)

For reference, here's the section of pavement on Coldharbour Lane that I think is unsuitable to have 130+ people running through at 7pm in the evening. Busy road to the left, hoardings to the right.


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2019)

Good to see the Ritzy doing this. If only they paid their staff a decent wage, I'd be using the place again.







Mental Health Day in Brixton, Thurs 10th October 2019


----------



## Smick (Oct 10, 2019)

editor said:


> Good to see the Ritzy doing this. If only they paid their staff a decent wage, I'd be using the place again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. Trying to balance bills, eat healthily, have a bit of a treat once in a while is absolutely necessary to have good mental health. I don’t believe that someone who lives on a Ritzy wage can expect to have all of those


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2019)

Crowdfunder for Lambeth activists: Crowdfunder set up to support Extinction Rebellion Lambeth arrestees


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 13, 2019)

This has been discussed in LJ chitter chatter but Brixton people need to know. The teenagers who killed Glendon Spence on Feb 21 at the Marcus Lipton Youth Club on Minet Road have been sentenced. Glendon, 25, was from Lewisham. Rishon Florant, 18,of Waltham Forest, stabbed Glendon in the leg, cutting his femoral artery. He died within minutes. According to the Metro: "The court was told of the growing trend for wearing body vests because of the ‘prevalence of knife crime’ in Brixton. Prosecution used this to suggest the targeting of Mr Spence’s leg meant it was a calculated and focused attack."

Florant was sentenced to 18 years. "Florant laughed and shouted to friends in the public gallery as he was sent down. His co-accused, 18-year-old Chibuzo Ukonu, of Loughton, Essex, identified the killer and was sentenced to 14 years for manslaughter." He told police at the time of his arrest: ‘Not gonna lie, I got something on me. Brixton is a dangerous place.’ 

Florant and Ukonu had previous convictions for carrying knives. According to the Met "both culprits arrived together inside a BMW which had only been purchased a few days earlier. Glendon immediately sought refuge in the centre, which he knew well and had attended for a number of years...Children as young as 10 were inside the youth club at the time. Ukonu and Florant then returned to the same car they arrived in and were driven off...The day after the attack, Florant was intent on leaving the UK via a flight bound for Uganda via Dubai. He was detained by police officers at the airport...On 27 February, police entered an address in Salford, Manchester. Ukonu was inside the address. He was arrested."

Loughborough Junction chitter-chatter
Killer teenagers jailed over 'shocking and cruel' youth club stabbing | Metro News
Two teens convicted following Brixton murder


----------



## CH1 (Oct 13, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> This has been discussed in LJ chitter chatter but Brixton people need to know. The teenagers who killed Glendon Spence on Feb 21 at the Marcus Lipton Youth Club on Minet Road have been sentenced. Glendon, 25, was from Lewisham. Rishon Florant, 18,of Waltham Forest, stabbed Glendon in the leg, cutting his femoral artery. He died within minutes. According to the Metro: "The court was told of the growing trend for wearing body vests because of the ‘prevalence of knife crime’ in Brixton. Prosecution used this to suggest the targeting of Mr Spence’s leg meant it was a calculated and focused attack."
> 
> Florant was sentenced to 18 years. "Florant laughed and shouted to friends in the public gallery as he was sent down. His co-accused, 18-year-old Chibuzo Ukonu, of Loughton, Essex, identified the killer and was sentenced to 14 years for manslaughter." He told police at the time of his arrest: ‘Not gonna lie, I got something on me. Brixton is a dangerous place.’
> 
> ...


These killers were living the high life then? Normally we hear about all the deprivation.
Driving a recently bought BMW, flight to Uganda via Dubai.
Even a ticket to Manchester/Salford on British Rail is a bit over the top for me I'm afraid.


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 13, 2019)

They don't sound like criminal masterminds. Maybe the car and travel were funded by a county-lines drug dealer.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 13, 2019)

call out to support XR arrestsees in Brixton police station tonight or tomorrow morning
details on this thread
Extinction Rebellion post #2660

ETA  a link for details 
Brixton WhatsApp: Brixton Station support


----------



## CH1 (Oct 14, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> They don't sound like criminal masterminds. Maybe the car and travel were funded by a county-lines drug dealer.


Of course it could've been funded by Barclays Bank or similar on an instalment plan.


----------



## BusLanes (Oct 15, 2019)

Head anyone figured out why they murdered him yet? Reading some of the reports last week it almost sounded like they got a nice car, visited Brixton from far off, murdered someone they didn't know, then attempted to flee the country


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 15, 2019)

The judge said 
‘The exact motive for the attack is unknown, however the attack has all the hallmarks for organised gang violence.'
Killer teenagers jailed over 'shocking and cruel' youth club stabbing | Metro News


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2019)

Stars and the Barrier Block


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2019)

And this has appeared:


----------



## urbanspaceman (Oct 16, 2019)

Jeremy Corbyn visited Black Cultural Archives at on Tue (16 Oct)

Voter ID plans a blatant attempt to suppress BAME and poorer voters - Corbyn - The Labour Party


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2019)

It's tokenism but better than nothing Brixton’s Ark Evelyn Grace Academy receives £1,000 to enhance its breakfast club provision #fuckausterity #taxtherich


----------



## Crispy (Oct 16, 2019)

Craft Union Pub Company are going to reopen the Hand in Hand, according to licensing notice on the shutters.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 16, 2019)

Crispy said:


> Craft Union Pub Company are going to reopen the Hand in Hand, according to licensing notice on the shutters.



It’s a sub brand of enterprise 

Our Businesses


----------



## TopCat (Oct 16, 2019)

Mr Retro said:


> Have you photos to prove:
> 
> 
> I very much doubt any of the runners were "pushing people off narrow pavements"


Why do you very much doubt this? Let the fuckers run in the park.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 16, 2019)

TopCat said:


> Why do you very much doubt this? Let the fuckers run in the park.



parks are closed after dark


----------



## TopCat (Oct 16, 2019)

alex_ said:


> parks are closed after dark


Not all parks. Anyway, just accept a clutch of runners occupying the pavement is not on.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 16, 2019)

TopCat said:


> Not all parks. Anyway, just accept a clutch of runners occupying the pavement is not on.



It does seem pretty antisocial


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2019)

alex_ said:


> parks are closed after dark


Clapham Common is open. Loads of space to run around in the dark, if that's your thing. I narrowly avoided encountering another mob of these runners last night who were charging along that same stretch of narrow pavement. One old fella had to wait for them to pass - I imagine it would be quite unsettling to have so many people rushing at you at any age.


----------



## aka (Oct 16, 2019)

Crispy said:


> Craft Union Pub Company are going to reopen the Hand in Hand, according to licensing notice on the shutters.


finally some good news!


----------



## Mr paulee (Oct 16, 2019)

Crispy said:


> Craft Union Pub Company are going to reopen the Hand in Hand, according to licensing notice on the shutters.


Easy walking/staggering distance from Elm Park Tavern


----------



## BusLanes (Oct 16, 2019)

aka said:


> finally some good news!



They also purchased a possibly closed pub on London road, Croydon end of Thornton Heath/Pond


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2019)

Mr paulee said:


> Easy walking/staggering distance from Elm Park Tavern


I'm happy it's staying as a pub but I doubt very much they'll be much in the way of punk/live music going on.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 17, 2019)

editor said:


> I'm happy it's staying as a pub but I doubt very much they'll be much in the way of punk/live music going on.



It’s just going to be a chain pub, better than flats though


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 17, 2019)

The name 'Craft Union Pub Company' rings alarm bells to me


----------



## ricbake (Oct 17, 2019)

Part of EI Group - "Maximising the return of every investment"
ei publican partnerships

We work with great people - we take our time to find the right people to run our pubs, and then support and enable them to build their own great teams. Happy people make happy pubs.


We design great pubs - we decorate to the highest of standards, creating welcoming places you'll want to spend time in. A real feeling of home from home.


We offer great choice and value for money for our customers - from varied drinks menus, to all the best sporting action, to pub quizzes and live music. Get involved in as little or as much as you'd like.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 17, 2019)

In an online advert for a live in manager for 'The Hill' in Forest Hill, they promise the successful applicant 18% of weekly turnover to pay themselves and their staff. I'm no expert in these matters, is that a decent deal? Doesnt sound great to me? 

Pub Operator - The Hill - Craft Union Pub Company


----------



## ricbake (Oct 17, 2019)

If it is 18% of "turn over" and live in it sounds pretty good

edit
"To pay yourself and your staff"
not so good...


----------



## technical (Oct 17, 2019)

Looks like there’s been an incident on Elm Park - police cordon between craster and Leander roads.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 17, 2019)

ricbake said:


> If it is 18% of "turn over" and live in it sounds pretty good
> 
> edit
> "To pay yourself and your staff"
> not so good...



Would this mean that the Pubco covers all other costs? So, if you take 3k a week in the till, thats £540 cash to play with to pay staff, some for yourself and nothing else?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 17, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> In an online advert for a live in manager for 'The Hill' in Forest Hill, they promise the successful applicant 18% of weekly turnover to pay themselves and their staff. I'm no expert in these matters, is that a decent deal? Doesnt sound great to me?
> 
> Pub Operator - The Hill - Craft Union Pub Company


it sounds a bit shit as the largest outgoing of every organisation i've worked for has been pay.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2019)

Here's where you can check how polluted your street is







Central Brixton’s air quality continues to exceed legal limit – check your own area with this useful website


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 17, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> They also purchased a possibly closed pub on London road, Croydon end of Thornton Heath/Pond


And the Five Bells in New Cross.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 17, 2019)

I've had a few leaflets and emails about the Poeples Vote March on Saturday.

From Lambeth for Europe

Lambeth forEEurope

More on where Lambeth for Europe will be on the start of march

Lambeth for Europe at the People's Vote march

( my experience of marches is that they never start off on time. So guess will be more like half twelve to one before goes off from Park lane. )

and from Trot acquaintance of mine in Workers Liberty - they are Remain. There is a Left Bloc on the march under Another Europe is possible group.


March with us: demand a public vote on Brexit

From my Trot friends email:


We won't be marching in support of the EU - for us, staying in the EU is
only the first step to organising a new international resistance
bringing together the labour, trade union and social movements of Europe.
Join us at the Left Bloc


"As Britain’s political crisis deepens and a new global recession looms,
it has never been clearer that we are living in an era of heightened
nationalism, increased xenophobia, and renewed inter-state rivalry
threatening war and destruction.

Europe may seem more divided than ever. But the burning questions of our
movement – austerity, climate breakdown, the refugee crisis - demand
international solutions.

To confront these challenges, we need a new international movement
capable of presenting a genuine working-class alternative to both the
failing neoliberal world order and the racist right-populism
masquerading as a solution."

I agree with this.


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2019)

Blimey. What a miserable wet night!


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2019)

I've absolutely no idea what this is about but it's filmed n Stockwell Skatepark and the Marquis of Lorne and there's some familiar faces in there



> This is what happens when a bunch of South London reprobates hang out with cameras. Blokes is skateboarding, comic-book violence and '80s British nonsense. Created by Ed Hubert and Jack Lammas and starring charismatic nutters Jake Snelling and Craig Questions, with a supporting cast of everyone that hangs out at Stockwell skatepark. –Jacob Harris



"Blokes" The Movie


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 18, 2019)

Oh no Noors is closed till tues! I've never known it be closed, ever, completely threw me.


----------



## BusLanes (Oct 19, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I've had a few leaflets and emails about the Poeples Vote March on Saturday.
> 
> From Lambeth for Europe
> 
> ...



I was talking to someone last night at their door and a woman walked up and gave us a leaflet for today's march


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2019)

Some good stuff coming up 
Highlights of half term events in Lambeth’s libraries, Oct/Nov 2019


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 20, 2019)

technical said:


> Looks like there’s been an incident on Elm Park - police cordon between craster and Leander roads.


This appears to be a reference to an unnamed 31-year-old man who was shot in the leg shortly before 10.25 p.m. on Wednesday 16 October 2019, as a result of which he suffered injuries which are not life-threatening.


----------



## AB__ (Oct 20, 2019)

Wagwan with the helicopter flying round in circles in Brixton Hill/Streatham Hill just now?


----------



## BusLanes (Oct 20, 2019)

Saw a group of boys - late teens - walking up from the estate throwing loud fireworks about on Leander Rd up to Elm Park


----------



## AB__ (Oct 20, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Saw a group of boys - late teens - walking up from the estate throwing loud fireworks about on Leander Rd up to Elm Park


Oh right... I was on the bus the other day and a woman was talking about some young people being arrested by the police for doing this. She said, "I always tell my kids, say you're underage and for them to ring your parents". I guess it's a thing every Nov.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2019)

We had a cracking night at the Dogstar on Saturday 























In photos: Queen Bitch party night at the Brixton Dogstar, Sat 19th October 2019


----------



## Angellic (Oct 21, 2019)

Strategy and consultation on homelessness in Lambeth

Love Lambeth


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 22, 2019)

Angellic said:


> Strategy and consultation on homelessness in Lambeth
> 
> Love Lambeth



I see this at bottom of the article :



> *Concerned about someone you’ve seen sleeping rough?*
> If you are concerned about someone you have seen sleeping rough, please use StreetLink where a team of professional outreach workers will connect them with support. In an emergency, or if the person you are concerned about is under 18, always call the police.



I would not do this. 

Best thing to do it concerned is to give the person money or food. Alerting the authorities is liable to attract Police attention. 

The so called "professional" outreach workers aren't to be trusted. 

If the homeless person is deemed to be non cooperative they are likely to have the police around asking about immigration status etc. 

What normally happens is the homeless person moves somewhere else if the "professionals" turn up.


----------



## Southlondon (Oct 22, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I see this at bottom of the article :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is totally the wrong advice. The only route for a rough sleeper into the rough sleeper hostels is via Streetlink. Their workers assess the rough sleeper and can access the hostels if the personWANTS to move off the streets.  Rough sleepers have a life expectancy of over 30 years less than us so it is in their interests to be encouraged to begin the journey into permanent accommodation to save their lives. They will not and can not force a person into a hostel it is always their choice. Most rough sleepers are already networked in with services anyway even if they don’t live in a hostel. Day centres, mental health services, drugs support etc can all be offered to the rough sleeper via streetlink even if the person doesn’t want to leave the streets. 
if you see a rough sleeper I would advise talking to the person and ask them how they are and are they getting support from street based services already or would they like you to contact them on their behalf. The night services are really stretched as just 1 or at most 2 teams have to cover a very large area, and often the person will appreciate you chasing them Up or re-referring them to increase their chances of being met by outreach quickly
On a cold winters night, food  and a fiver might buy temporary relief from misery, but the important aim must always be to encourage as many as possible to move off the streets and into the relative safety of a hostel, and the only way to do this is via street based services


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 22, 2019)

A Brixton-raised, Tulse Hill-educated author returns to her 'roots' for this half-term event:


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2019)

Tonight: Stories from the Street: Windrush and the Hostile Environment- film showing tonight, Tues 22nd Oct 2019


----------



## CH1 (Oct 22, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Alerting the authorities is liable to attract Police attention.


On a slight detour - but regarding attention of the Police

I was waiting for three hours yesterday from noon till 3 pm in Brixton nick supporting friend who had to make a report about a robbery.

This quite light complexioned black guy wrapped in what seemed to be a French flag took up position at the top of the steps directly outside the Police station entrance and started whooping and hollering - much of it calling on his Mummy and Daddy, complaining about being arrested etc.

I was quite surprised that nobody paid him much mind. Maybe he does it all the time. He even came into the entrance lobby raving - one black guy told him he would be sectioned under the mental health act, which he didn't like, so having been putting on this performance for half an hour or more he departed. 

But absolutely no police response.

After this on the other hand a rough-looking woman kept coming in and picking arguments with the counter staff, then going out and arguing with people on the street. The police did engage with her.

Is it a question of who - in the view of the police - is likely to get into a fight? Or was the flag-waving guy known to be in the care of some mental health hostel - and so not "vulnerable" or worth arresting? I would be intrigued to know.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 22, 2019)

Southlondon said:


> That is totally the wrong advice. The only route for a rough sleeper into the rough sleeper hostels is via Streetlink. Their workers assess the rough sleeper and can access the hostels if the personWANTS to move off the streets.  Rough sleepers have a life expectancy of over 30 years less than us so it is in their interests to be encouraged to begin the journey into permanent accommodation to save their lives. They will not and can not force a person into a hostel it is always their choice. Most rough sleepers are already networked in with services anyway even if they don’t live in a hostel. Day centres, mental health services, drugs support etc can all be offered to the rough sleeper via streetlink even if the person doesn’t want to leave the streets.
> if you see a rough sleeper I would advise talking to the person and ask them how they are and are they getting support from street based services already or would they like you to contact them on their behalf. The night services are really stretched as just 1 or at most 2 teams have to cover a very large area, and often the person will appreciate you chasing them Up or re-referring them to increase their chances of being met by outreach quickly
> On a cold winters night, food  and a fiver might buy temporary relief from misery, but the important aim must always be to encourage as many as possible to move off the streets and into the relative safety of a hostel, and the only way to do this is via street based services




I've talked to rough sleepers and seen how they are dealt with in Brixton and in West End. West End has a lot of rough sleepers.

In Brixton what I've seen is the outreach team being called , not because of concern for well-being of rough sleepers , because they are considered a nuisance.

Outreach team are called. Rough sleeper does not want to engage with the team. So matter is referred to police by Council anti social behaviour officers. Then the rough sleepers take their tents and sleeping bags and disappear. In the case I know the rough sleeper was foreign and they guess he had visa problems or was East European. East Europeans can be deported , even though we are still in EU, if they can't prove they can live independently.

Like with Windrush the help they might be offered is to voluntarily accept paid for flight/ coach to leave this country. Voluntarily of course.

There is genuine help like church groups giving free food. This is different from the  States "help" which is not that voluntary. The States help is conditional. The religious groups help is not. 

I'm an atheist but know have a lot of time for the religious groups giving out free food. They periodically get accused of increasing the problem rough sleeping in West End.

Those who support Brexit were under illusion that EU citizens from other countries had an easy life here. Not so. It will only get worse after Brexit. Many East Europeans live here in precarious jobs and fall through the cracks if they lose a job.

Also some people I see have immigration issues so really don't want to be in the system. Churches and other religious groups set up free food for them in areas in West End. I see this with a lot of people queuing up for food.

Other thing is some people don't like hostels. They would rather be on streets than in a hostel. Feel safer with others on a particular spot than be in hostel.

Some homeless band together and occupy a spot.

What I see happen is that they are often moved on. One told me , in west end, an outreach team came to see him . He refused help. Next police came and told him if he didn't cooperate and accept "help" he would be moved on or arrested.

He moved on. He told me that what happens is you find a spot and get moved on .


----------



## Southlondon (Oct 23, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I've talked to rough sleepers and seen how they are dealt with in Brixton and in West End. West End has a lot of rough sleepers.
> 
> In Brixton what I've seen is the outreach team being called , not because of concern for well-being of rough sleepers , because they are considered a nuisance.
> 
> ...


I’m sorry but you are so wrong.charity and handouts might maintain a person in the short run, but a rough sleeper hostel will provide proper support, and for many   Possibly after a few attempts, they will access healthcare, drugs services,psychotherapy etc and start to move through the hostel system and when they feel ready ,they are helped to resettle into permanent accommodation. To access these hostels they can’t just turn  Up on the doorstep they have to Engage this with services . The average age of death for a rough sleeper is 42. most rough sleepers are not on the streets through choice, they have multiple issues that cause them to be on the streets - history of abuse. mental health, drugs etc. Life on the streets is dangerous, uncomfortable to the extreme and depressing.  It makes it neigh on impossible to access employment, benefits, health care etc, and the street outreach teams can be a life saver on a cold wet winters night . You need to go and talk to some rough sleepers in hostels and ask them which they found preferable - a cup of tea and a new jumper in the local church, or professional help when they are ready and want it, to be able to access all the services we take for granted. A cup of tea and a tenner is temporary and provides nothing in the long term. You are talking from a point of ignorance,  and your advice could cost lives


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 23, 2019)

Southlondon said:


> I’m sorry but you are so wrong.charity and handouts might maintain a person in the short run, but a rough sleeper hostel will provide proper support, and for many   Possibly after a few attempts, they will access healthcare, drugs services,psychotherapy etc and start to move through the hostel system and when they feel ready ,they are helped to resettle into permanent accommodation. To access these hostels they can’t just turn  Up on the doorstep they have to Engage this with services . The average age of death for a rough sleeper is 42. most rough sleepers are not on the streets through choice, they have multiple issues that cause them to be on the streets - history of abuse. mental health, drugs etc. Life on the streets is dangerous, uncomfortable to the extreme and depressing.  It makes it neigh on impossible to access employment, benefits, health care etc, and the street outreach teams can be a life saver on a cold wet winters night . You need to go and talk to some rough sleepers in hostels and ask them which they found preferable - a cup of tea and a new jumper in the local church, or professional help when they are ready and want it, to be able to access all the services we take for granted. A cup of tea and a tenner is temporary and provides nothing in the long term. You are talking from a point of ignorance,  and your advice could cost lives



Im not talking from ignorance. I gave specific examples from my own experience. So how you can say I am talking from a point of ignorance I don't understand.

Nor am I saying that services should not be available. Of course they should.

 But its not as simple as you are trying to argue.

If you don't believe me here is recent Guardian article about Home office immigration officials providing "advice" to homeless in the premises of charities. Vulnerable people trying to get their lives on a firmer footing have been misled into thinking this State help isn't about deporting them.


Home Office 'infiltrating' safe havens to deport rough sleepers




> A spokesperson for the Public Interest Law Centre said the practice would do nothing to improve the lot of the people it purported to help. “This scheme will deepen the mistrust that already exists,” the spokesperson said. “We are especially concerned that the presence of the Home Office is being presented as ‘advice’ when in fact it serves an immigration enforcement and removals agenda.”





> One female rough sleeper from the Caribbean, with multiple health problems, told the Guardian she had attended the Salvation Army in Romford, east London, which hosts a Home Office immigration surgery on the first Tuesday of every month.
> 
> She provided sensitive and personal information to someone she believed was an independent legal adviser, only to find out afterwards that she had been speaking to a Home Office enforcement official. She was asked to sign voluntary return papers to her home country but refused.
> 
> “The Home Office has infiltrated charities like the Salvation Army,” she said. “I’ve been in the UK for 16 years and I’m trying to regularise my immigration status. My life is here now and I don’t want the Home Office to send me back to my country.”


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2019)

Seen on FB:


----------



## Peckham runner (Oct 24, 2019)

editor said:


> From what I gather they run a bit and then go off and booze a bit which already sounds better than some of the po-faced running clubs I've seen. Is it free? Then I like it more. I still think they should rethink where they run though when there's over a hundred of them stomping, galloping and yes, thundering, along narrow, busy pavements.



Hi Editor and Jimbeau

A little context about Run Dem Crew for you. Run Dem has recently relocated to Brixton Street Gym on Somerlyton Rd after many years based in East London. Its founder Charlie Dark was born and schooled in East Dulwich (before ED was nappy valley) and, as you have inferred from some of what you've read, it's not intended to be a standard 'running club'. If you just want to run, there are plenty of other running clubs in London. Run Dem is not just about running, it's a community which aims to support and engage people of all backgrounds and social types. Over the years Charlie has run a Youngers project which aims to give young people an opportunity to get off the sofa and out of their estates to run. For some, coming to Run Dem on Tuesday night is just a safe, supportive space which provides a little structure which is otherwise missing in their lives. If you come to Run Dem you will find runners of all shapes, sizes, experience, colours and creeds. Slow and fast, newbies and old heads, all are catered for. There are different pace groups for different levels.

As for running on pavements down Coldharbour etc, sorry that's an issue, but there aren't many options for 100 people to get out of Somerlyton Rd and off somewhere else, especially with that hoarding on the corner. People try to be mindful of other pavement users, and it is only a few seconds for everyone to go past, but we will remind people to watch out and go single file.

Costs-wise, you need to sign up to a monthly membership of Brixton Street Gym to support this brilliant local venue which is giving us a home every Tuesday. It's only £12 a month and with that you can obviously also use the gym as much as you want and support what is a genuine community enterprise providing much needed gym space at low cost for people who need it. There's then a £1 charge to go on the run, which also goes to support the gym. Some people from Run Dem are also paying an additional patronage each month to cover the cost of someone else in the area having gym membership who can't otherwise afford it.

You are welcome to come down one Tuesday evening (7pm) and see for yourself. (If you want to go on the run you do need to be able to run at least a few km without stopping at whatever pace is comfortable for you, of course.)


----------



## BusLanes (Oct 24, 2019)

According to Twitter/MPS, there was a stabbing on Millbrook Rs this afternoon and the injury is life threatening and so a S60 order is in place for Tulse Hill, Brixton Hill, Coldharbour, Ferndale, Vassell, Herne Hill, Stockwell and Larkhall Wards


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2019)

A bit about the Barrier Block.







Brixton’s Barrier Block (Southwyck House) at night – photos and history


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 26, 2019)

editor said:


> A bit about the Barrier Block.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The problem the Barrier Block had was that it was finally finished as Thatcher was starting on her reconstruction of the British economy.

I was in Brixton when it was still being finished off.

With Thatcher mass unemployment strategy Brixton became an area of deprivation and conflict with the police. Thatcher's army.

It was not the architecture that caused this it was the social / political circumstances.

After the other great modernist estate the Barbican never had these problems. It always being for the better off. Not Council housing.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 27, 2019)

brixtonscot said:


> No , it is Whitworth Gallery & Museumand's event


À Propos of recent research into Pearl's I've done an update on the Brixton Society website. 
I think two of us might be going. Seems rather odd that Manchester is celebrating how right-on we are in Brixton when all the Brixton locals do now is get pissed on £6 pints and throw up.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 27, 2019)

.


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2019)

Word is that the Hand In Hand has been squatted and the new residents have a penchant for jungle music


----------



## BusLanes (Oct 27, 2019)

Was walking past the prison / Jebb Ave this afternoon and saw what at first glance was a tour party, but on closer inspection was a memorial service for one Terence MacSwiney. There was even an Irish flag


----------



## CH1 (Oct 27, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Was walking past the prison / Jebb Ave this afternoon and saw what at first glance was a tour party, but on closer inspection was a memorial service for one Terence MacSwiney. There was even an Irish flag


According to Wikipedia Terence MacSwiney died on 25th October 1920 in Brixton Prison after a hunger strike. 
That makes it a 99th anniversary. Is that an innovation?


----------



## BusLanes (Oct 27, 2019)

CH1 said:


> According to Wikipedia Terence MacSwiney died on 25th October 1920 in Brixton Prison after a hunger strike.
> That makes it a 99th anniversary. Is that an innovation?


I wanted to go ask, but they all looked quite serious.

My rule of thumb is don't interrupt serious looking men holding the Irish flag next to a memorial


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 27, 2019)

CH1 said:


> According to Wikipedia Terence MacSwiney died on 25th October 1920 in Brixton Prison after a hunger strike.
> That makes it a 99th anniversary. Is that an innovation?



From what I can gather theres a commemoration every year, in which case next years should be a bit more special, given its 100 years since he died. 
This article is from 2018 and is quite informative.

Brixton remembers one of Ireland's most famous hunger strikers


----------



## brixtonscot (Oct 27, 2019)

BCBlues said:


> From what I can gather theres a commemoration every year, in which case next years should be a bit more special, given its 100 years since he died.
> This article is from 2018 and is quite informative.
> 
> Brixton remembers one of Ireland's most famous hunger strikers


Yes , very informative article , thanks for posting ...particularly this -
_" Marcus Garvey wrote: “Hundreds and thousands of Irishmen have died as martyrs to the cause of Irish freedom… They compelled the attention of the world and I believe the death of McSweeney (sic) did more for the freedom of Ireland today than probably anything they did for 500 years prior to his death.” 
Gandhi and Nehru later cited MacSwiney’s protest as an inspiration, as did Nelson Mandela." _


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2019)

Seen in Brixton today...


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2019)

Tonight!







Fusion, a new weekly Wednesday jazz, funk & soul DJ session launches at the Effra Social, Brixton


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2019)

Thirty fucking quid to slop some paint about 



> PopUp Painting invites you to sip and paint in London. Unleash your creativity – wine glass in one hand, paint brush in the other. No experience needed!
> 
> Your event at Effra Social, Brixton will be themed around Annie Dalton‘s Banksy-inspired Christmas Flying Balloon Girl painting! Forget the stencil, show us your inner rebel.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 30, 2019)

if it was 3 hours or more it'd be reasonable but it's 2 so you'll have only really started painting and it'll be turfing out time


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 30, 2019)

editor said:


> Seen in Brixton today...
> 
> View attachment 188529


those heads should really be on pikes


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2019)

They had knife arches and cops inside Brixton's McD last night. 
(Pic: Raymond Howard*)*








Once local went full knee jerk in response:


> And this is going to stop knife and gun crime how, this is just rediculous, why don't they just make everyone strip to their underwear, they won't be able to conceal any weaponss then, plus the youths of inner city's always go to another part of town to cause gang warfare, It's always about who's got the best knifes and gun and who has used them the most,the only solution to this in Conscription, it damn well works in other countries but the problem with London and the UK is, it's let's protect the criminals as they need help and to hell with the victims of knife and gun crime. And if McDonalds was to close then they go to another venue,


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 31, 2019)

Check your chainsaw at the door...


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2019)

If anyone has a shit load of cash to spare, the units inside the Walton Lodge Laundry are up for an unspecified rent 






Of course, there's vibrancy: 


> Walton Lodge Laundry comprises five duplex style offices, set over ground and lower ground floors, situated in the vibrant hub of Brixton, amongst it’s bustling lifestyle,coffee shops and trendy eateries.


To Let - A CONTEMPORARY NEW DEVELOPMENT | 5 DUPLEX STUDIO STYLE OFFICES, 374 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton SW9 8PL

Interesting to see how they choose to sell Brixton:


> Local occupiers include; Jellyfish Animation, The New Zealand Cellar, Fitness First, The Department Store, Brewdog plus a number of coffee shops and fashionable eateries within Brixton Market itself.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 31, 2019)

editor said:


> They had knife arches and cops inside Brixton's McD last night.
> (Pic: Raymond Howard*)*
> 
> 
> ...




Presumably they have some undercovers on the street who pick up the people who suddenly turn around when they see this ?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 31, 2019)

alex_ said:


> Presumably they have some undercovers on the street who pick up the people who suddenly turn around when they see this ?



Thought the same, very likely. Same as when they have sniffers at the tube.


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2019)

Excellent stuff 
Brixton Soup Kitchen hosts free community fireworks display, Tues 5th Nov 2019


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 31, 2019)

It has been reported today that *Daniel Couson* who is in his eighties, has been missing for two days, having last been seen at 10.00 p.m. on 29 October 2019 in Brixton.

He is described as a black man, five foot four inches and slim build, and at the time of his disappearance, he was wearing a red jumper, brown or grey coat and brown trousers.

*Mr Couson* suffers from a number of serious medical conditions and requires medication, which he has missed whilst being missing.






(Source:  Metropolitan Police)

*The police are increasingly concerned for his well-being and would urge anyone with information on his whereabouts to call police on 999, quoting CAD ref. 4872/30OCT19, or Missing People on 116000, with the reference 1233522/19.*​


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2019)

This is great fun Watch the London to Brighton Veteran Car Run drive through Brixton, Sun morning, 3rd Nov 2019


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2019)

Bit out of Brixton but a different day out!

Visit Southwark’s Kirkaldy Testing Museum on its monthly open day, Sun 3rd Nov 2019

And also on Sunday 

Brixton Market Row Record Fair this Sunday, 3rd Nov 2019


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 2, 2019)

Interesting documentary - free local showings:













*In a time of political and economic unrest, what gives you hope? What makes Brixton one of London’s most socially active communities?*

We The People is a short film by *Virginia Nimarkoh* and *Fan Sissoko,* made in partnership with *The Advocacy Academy,* the UK’s first campus for young activists, based in Brixton.

Filmed over summer 2019, 'We The People' explores themes of activism and community, past and present. We follow six inspiring conversations between activists and grassroots organisers, young and less young, making positive change at a local level. For many people, these are dire times. Meet some who dare to resist.

Original soundtrack by *Dubmorphology*.
We The People is a *Museum of London* commission.​


7 November 7pm - The Advocacy Academy, 7 Vining Street, SW9 8QA  


14 November 7.30pm - Cressingham Gardens Estate SW2 2NJ 


26 November 6.30pm Brixton Library Windrush Square, SW2 1JQ 


28 November 7pm - Brixton Housing Co-operative, SE24 0LD

(free tickets available on eventbrite and more details on twitter but I don't know how to link)


----------



## CH1 (Nov 2, 2019)

Vining Street was sold out so I've booked Brixton Housing Co-op  90 Railton Road on 28th November.
Will add to the buildings I've been in in that area. South Thames Gas do my CH, and of course Pearl's was almost opposite.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 2, 2019)

Seems that Jennifer Brathwaite failed to get nominated for Streatham by 32 votes.
I can't remember the name of her opponent who won. Let's hope that is true of the electorate too!


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Seems that Jennifer Brathwaite failed to get nominated for Streatham by 32 votes.
> I can't remember the name of her opponent who won. Let's hope that is true of the electorate too!



The Left candidate won:


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2019)

Really good result in Streatham. 

Briaithwite and Marcia - two New Labour Cllrs failed to get the seat.




> We just can’t afford to end up with another austerity-implementing Chuka clone and there’s a real risk of that. Bell has a consistent track record of fighting for Jeremy Corbyn and his team and we need every Labour member in Streatham to come to the vote on Saturday and vote for her.




Local left candidate squares off 2 Nov in Streatham selection v two councillors from Blairite-dominated Lambeth


----------



## CH1 (Nov 3, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Really good result in Streatham.
> Briaithwite and Marcia - two New Labour Cllrs failed to get the seat.
> Local left candidate squares off 2 Nov in Streatham selection v two councillors from Blairite-dominated Lambeth


I would have thought the Green Party would target Streatham - particularly as they have heavyweights well known there already.
Time will tell.


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 3, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I would have thought the Green Party would target Streatham - particularly as they have heavyweights well known there already.
> Time will tell.



They have stood everywhere in Lambeth in recent elections (or sofar as I can see from a quick google) so I would imagine they'll do so again this year.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I would have thought the Green Party would target Streatham - particularly as they have heavyweights well known there already.
> Time will tell.



As much as I like the Lambeth Greens the strategy they used in Lambeth was to be the party for Labour voters who could no longer stomach voting for a New Labour Lambeth Council.

They attracted people like Rashid ( who would make a good Cllr) who would have been in the Labour party ( imo) if it was not so right wing here.

I know Labour party members who have voted Green at Lambeth Council elections and Labour for national election.

As they couldn't bring themselves to vote for the Blairite lot.

Its difficult to get through the hoops that the New Labour lot have set to be a candidate for Cllr. New Labour in Lambeth have a tightly run bureaucracy that candidates have to go through.

Its relatively easier to put oneself forward as a parliamentary candidate.

So what I'm saying as now Streatham has a big enough membership now that hates Blairism there is not such an incentive to vote Green.


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 3, 2019)

Every council needs to have a viable opposition though and if that has to be the Greens (in absence of the other parties), then so be it. 5 or 6 opposition councilors is not enough either


----------



## CH1 (Nov 3, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> As much as I like the Lambeth Greens the strategy they used in Lambeth was to be the party for Labour voters who could no longer stomach voting for a New Labour Lambeth Council.
> 
> They attracted people like Rashid ( who would make a good Cllr) who would have been in the Labour party ( imo) if it was not so right wing here.


I think it's going to be a dirty 4 way battle.
Helen Thompson (who I've never seen or met) looks a quite credible centre ground Lib Dem candidate for Streatham.

From what I hear the Green Party are selecting on Tuesday November 5th (how appropriate - I'm sure there are militant Greens who have more than a passing empathy for Guy Fawkes!).

I appreciate that there are a lot of left wing Labour supporters around - but I left the Labour Party in 1971 primarily because their hompophobia put me off. I've never been tempted back, because I prefer my politics in a form which does not involve being accused of some form of political heresy.

The Greens and Lib Dems are both good on that score - though if things spin out of control they don't know what to do, as they have a humanist attitude, assuming that all is for the best in the best of all possible worlds (Voltaire/Pangloss).


----------



## happyshopper (Nov 4, 2019)

The Brixton Bid November newsletter reports that "_The change in footfall for Brixton Town Centre over the last 52 weeks is 10.8% up on the previous year and the number of visitors counted for the month of October was 1,364,984._" I don't know how they count the numbers or even what the number really says, but this seems a quite remarkable increase.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2019)

happyshopper said:


> The Brixton Bid November newsletter reports that "_The change in footfall for Brixton Town Centre over the last 52 weeks is 10.8% up on the previous year and the number of visitors counted for the month of October was 1,364,984._" I don't know how they count the numbers or even what the number really says, but this seems a quite remarkable increase.


And the increase in toilets? 0%. While the increase in pissing up people and people pissing on the streets will be hugely up. 

Could you post up the newsletter please? I'd be interested in reading more.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 4, 2019)

happyshopper said:


> The Brixton Bid November newsletter reports that "_The change in footfall for Brixton Town Centre over the last 52 weeks is 10.8% up on the previous year and the number of visitors counted for the month of October was 1,364,984._" I don't know how they count the numbers or even what the number really says, but this seems a quite remarkable increase.


 I'd be very surprised if that was increased foot fall around the shops and market. I wonder if its up because they are counting all the people who pour out the tube late at night.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> I'd be very surprised if that was increased foot fall around the shops and market. I wonder if its up because they are counting all the people who pour out the tube late at night.


If you have the misfortune to walk through the centre of Brixton at any time from around 10pm till 3am, you'll notice that there are now vast hordes of people, usually in different states of drunkenness, milling around. I've never seen the place so full of people. Even Sunday nights are busier than a Saturday night in Brixton would have been 10-15 years ago.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 4, 2019)

editor said:


> If you have the misfortune to walk through the centre of Brixton at any time from around 10pm till 3am, you'll notice that there are now vast hordes of people, usually in different states of drunkenness, milling around. I've never seen the place so full of people. Even Sunday nights are busier than a Saturday night in Brixton would have been 10-15 years ago.


Yes but not often lately - it's horrible. They won't let me in anywhere with out ID so I still avoid it. 
I'm at a loss as to why the council favours the nightime economy over the existing shops etc. I think they have ruined the outside market.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> Yes but not often lately - it's horrible. They won't let me in anywhere with out ID so I still avoid it.


Let me update my thread on this. I'll link back when I've finished.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 4, 2019)

The outdoor market is alive at least.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 4, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> I'd be very surprised if that was increased foot fall around the shops and market. I wonder if its up because they are counting all the people who pour out the tube late at night.



That crossed my mind as well. 

Brixton BID are very upbeat about the nighttime economy. Also the eaterie / restaurant economy. 

The market traders are a bit separate from Brixton BID. Brixton BID covers all business rate payers. From the Brixton police station to Morley's.

The street market has a say but only on a secondary level.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 4, 2019)

TopCat said:


> The outdoor market is alive at least.


only just.  Very few stalls now


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 5, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> That crossed my mind as well.
> 
> Brixton BID are very upbeat about the nighttime economy. Also the eaterie / restaurant economy.
> 
> ...



I wonder if the level of business rates paid has an impact on what the council sees as important? A lot of the smaller market traders would be exempt due to the level of rent paid


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2019)

Reminder: there are NO Brockwell Park fireworks tonight, but there is a free community display at the Brixton Soup Kitchen on Coldharbour Lane, Brixton at 7pm. Please donate what you can to this wonderful local charity! 

Brixton Soup Kitchen hosts free community fireworks display, Tues 5th Nov 2019
No firework display in Brockwell park this year, but the event will be back in 2020


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2019)

Thurs in Brixton Cancer Health & Wellbeing free event in Brixton, Thurs 7th Nov 2019


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2019)

Here's some photos from our Friday night free party at the Effra Social. We're back on Fri 15th Nov - it's free, so pop in if you fancy it! 



















In photos: Brixton Buzz pop party night at the Effra Social, Fri 1st November 2019


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2019)

A free community firework display. Like we used to have in Brockwell Park before Lambeth fucked it up. 











In photos: Brixton Soup Kitchen put on a fantastic free firework display, Tues 5th Nov 2019


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 5, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> I wonder if the level of business rates paid has an impact on what the council sees as important? A lot of the smaller market traders would be exempt due to the level of rent paid



I get your point but this reminded me of how this longstanding New Labour Council saw how Brixton should be "regenerated".

This goes back to the days of Brixton Challenge. Grant money from central government to help deal with what at the time was termed the "Inner City" problem.

The Council guided the grant money to build up Brixton as a entertainment centre. Ritzy was rebuilt and what was then the Atlantic got building work done on it.

The Atlantic ( an Afro Carribbean pub) got transformed into the Dogstar. The owner "Dogstar Larry". Those on this forum years back will remember the threads.

Larry once told me people like me in central Brixton were "finished" ( the old short life) . Thrusting Entrepreneurs like Larry were the way forward.

The New Labour Cllrs loved Larry. Saw him as the kind of risk taking business man that they liked.

Larry empire in Brixton failed. He was to early. But he was right.

So I think what the Council sees as important goes deeper than business rates its how they ideologically see the bar/ restaurant/ entertainment sector as progressive. Forget the working class. In New Labour terms they are finished.

Entrepreneurship is much more sexy.


----------



## T & P (Nov 5, 2019)

editor said:


> A free community firework display. Like we used to have in Brockwell Park before Lambeth fucked it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I hadn’t even thought of the Lambeth display this year. I gather there was no official display in Brockwell Park at all?

So that means that not only they claim they can no longer afford to offer a free display, but they can’t even make a ticketed paid display like what we had the last two years work?


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2019)

T & P said:


> I hadn’t even thought of the Lambeth display this year. I gather there was no official display in Brockwell Park at all?
> 
> So that means that not only they claim they can no longer afford to offer a free display, but they can’t even make a ticketed paid display like what we had the last two years work?


Correct. There was absolutely nothing on in Brockwell Park but the commercial event organisers said that they'll be back next year. They gave no reason for not showing up this year.


----------



## Rocky Sullivan (Nov 6, 2019)

editor said:


> A free community firework display. Like we used to have in Brockwell Park before Lambeth fucked it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Indeed they did: a most enjoyable evening. A wonderful display that put Lambeth Council to shame so a big round of applause for Brixton Soup Kitchen. If you wish to donate then click on link: Support Brixton Soup Kitchen to help homeless and vulnerable people | Charity Fundraising Page with GoGetFunding


----------



## CH1 (Nov 7, 2019)

It seems that under the pro-remain agreement Dulwich and West Norwood as been allocated to the Greens.
Other Lambeth seats are not affected, but Bermondsey and Old Southwark (the seat of Simon Hughes in times gone by) has been allocated to the Lib Dems.
Read in Full: Remain Alliance Release Election Plans -


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2019)

Next week Free screening of ‘Rude Boy – The Story of Trojan Records’ in Brixton, Thurs 14th Nov, 2019


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2019)

Next month! Message me for free tickets! Queen Bitch Christmas party at the Brixton Dogstar, Sat 7th Dec – get on the free guest list!


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 7, 2019)

CH1 said:


> It seems that under the pro-remain agreement Dulwich and West Norwood as been allocated to the Greens.
> Other Lambeth seats are not affected, but Bermondsey and Old Southwark (the seat of Simon Hughes in times gone by) has been allocated to the Lib Dems.
> Read in Full: Remain Alliance Release Election Plans -



Nice of the Libs to give Jon a free run. 

Who's running for Greens in Streatham then?


----------



## CH1 (Nov 7, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Nice of the Libs to give Jon a free run.
> 
> Who's running for Greens in Streatham then?


Scott Ainslie. He ought to be able to do Streatham High Road canvassing both sides simultaneously with no megaphone. Of course he's very fluent and intelligent as well as LOUD.

I was at the selection meeting and was very impressed by one of the Vauxhall Green candidates who wasn't selected. She was coming out with all the stuff from my generation about police issues, school exclusions, zero social housing being built etc.

The person who was selected probably thinks all that is irrelevant because we are in the environmental end-times. She will probably set up a boat in the Vauxhall bus station!


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 7, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Scott Ainslie. He ought to be able to do Streatham High Road canvassing both sides simultaneously with no megaphone. Of course he's very fluent and intelligent as well as LOUD.
> 
> I was at the selection meeting and was very impressed by one of the Vauxhall Green candidates who wasn't selected. She was coming out with all the stuff from my generation about police issues, school exclusions, zero social housing being built etc.
> 
> The person who was selected probably thinks all that is irrelevant because we are in the environmental end-times. She will probably set up a boat in the Vauxhall bus station!



Oh - did they select this week? Tuesday?


----------



## CH1 (Nov 7, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Oh - did they select this week? Tuesday?


Well yes - which meant I had to miss the high jinks at Lewes


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 8, 2019)

Local democracy means no penny for the guy?


----------



## Angellic (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## BusLanes (Nov 8, 2019)

Angellic said:


>




Some people just really want to be MP I guess.

Labour really should have got him to run again in Westminster


----------



## CH1 (Nov 8, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Some people just really want to be MP I guess.
> 
> Labour really should have got him to run again in Westminster


Roger Godsiff would be a hard act to follow - at least according to Momentum and Wikipedia.
1. 2nd highest parliamentary expenses claim in 2009 - £189,322 for re-wiring, guttering and clock repair at one of his houses.
2. His 2010 election campaign literature featured pictures of a convicted female sex offender - claiming that it was Liberal Democrat policy to extend the votes to such people in prison.
3. Voted Leave in the referendum, but did not Vote to invoke Article 50, acknowledging his constituency voted Remain.
4. To cap it all he was a bank clerk before entering politics! 

Then there is his approach to gay marriage and sex education in schools - where possibly provide some healing balm, seeing as he seems to be a liberal Moslem.


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 8, 2019)

I understand W Midlands politics can be complicated


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 8, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> I understand W Midlands politics can be complicated



Only since Galloway turned up in West Bromwich dressed as a cat


----------



## brixtonscot (Nov 8, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> Interesting documentary - free local showings:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's very good short documentary of inter-generational local activists & campaigns.
Does anybody know much about history of Advocacy Academy The Advocacy Academy
Founder : Amelia Viney
Patron : Helen Hayes MP​


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2019)

Update: No ID – No Entry. Brixton clubs demanding Photo ID and ID scans as a condition of entry (updated)


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 8, 2019)

editor said:


> Update: No ID – No Entry. Brixton clubs demanding Photo ID and ID scans as a condition of entry (updated)


that is depressing. No late night drinks for me then.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 8, 2019)

Angellic said:


>




If I was Dogus I would steer well clear of this.

Godsiff is not going away quietly. He is going to stand as independent Labour against an official Labour candidate.

Godsiff says he is representing his constituents but a "vociferous" "militant" gay section of the Labour party are against him.

This of course goes back to the most evil man in UK Corbyn. If only the party wasn't led by a person like Corbyn he would still be the official candidate.

The party he has worked for all his life is now run by vociferous militants. 



His statement makes interesting reading. Trouble with a lot of issues around "Diversity" and "protected characteristics" is that they can be used in different ways. His statement has a logic to it. Shows how the the fudge of "Diversity" breaks down.

Supporting Gay rights is going to upset some people. There is no way to avoid that.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 8, 2019)

Angellic said:


>




Godsiff on immigration ( 2005) "enough is enough"

Politics: Anger at Labour MP's call for ban on foreign workers

He is part of old guard in the Labour party. Reminds me of Hoey.

Socially conservative and right wing on immigration.


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 8, 2019)

That being said, it's high time that Birmingham Hall Green Life newspaper is established.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 8, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> That being said, it's high time that Birmingham Hall Green Life newspaper is established.



I'm sure Dogus has already got it ready to go if he is selected.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 8, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Godsiff on immigration ( 2005) "enough is enough"
> 
> Politics: Anger at Labour MP's call for ban on foreign workers
> 
> ...


This illustrates the conflicted quality of Brexit=end to free movement.

It seems to me that Godsiff as represented in that article is arguing more against third world, South Asian and Caribbean immigration.
Ironically a lot of Commonwealth migrants seem to be under the impression that limiting European migration will assist them.

Maybe it will if they have relatives who are qualified doctors and surgeons who Boris is promising cut-price visas for.
Then again what is the benefit to the countries that trained them?


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 8, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Then again what is the benefit to the countries that trained them?



Well, they might bung a few quid back to their families, but it is to the appalling shame of this country that we rely upon "imported" trained health staff.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 8, 2019)

CH1 said:


> This illustrates the conflicted quality of Brexit=end to free movement.
> 
> It seems to me that Godsiff as represented in that article is arguing more against third world, South Asian and Caribbean immigration.
> Ironically a lot of Commonwealth migrants seem to be under the impression that limiting European migration will assist them.
> ...



He also signed a letter ( along with Kate Hoey) to the then leader Miliband ) arguing to stop other EU people coming here to work.

Labour MPs urge leadership to curb free movement within EU

On EU free movement several Afro Carribbean I know saw UKIP arguing for Brexit and end to free movement for East Europeans as the same as what happened in 70s. The Commonwealth had free movement. Then peoples so called legitimate concerns on immigration led to Commonwealth free movement being curtailed.

So one of my Afro Carribbean friends said in run up to referendum that Farage is a racist and anyone who voted UKIP is a racist.

He said the way people went on about East Europeans was same as what is parents got when they first came here.

So he was Remain for that reason.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 9, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> He also signed a letter ( along with Kate Hoey) to the then leader Miliband ) arguing to stop other EU people coming here to work.
> 
> Labour MPs urge leadership to curb free movement within EU
> 
> ...


A few years ago I had a right row with a couple of Communist Party people I knew who where completely opposed to free movement because they thought it drove down British workers wages.
Now that Brexit is on the go, the tories are already talking about an "NHS Visa", so that we can import enough health workers.  Once brexit is done, there will be "fruit picking visa", "anything fucking else" visas. Capitalism will not deprive itself of the labour it needs.


----------



## blameless77 (Nov 9, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> that is depressing. No late night drinks for me then.




I keep a scan of my passport in my phone, which means I don’t have to carry it around with me (don’t have a driving licence). Friendofdorothy- surely that could work for you?


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 9, 2019)

blameless77 said:


> I keep a scan of my passport in my phone, which means I don’t have to carry it around with me (don’t have a driving licence). Friendofdorothy- surely that could work for you?



Personally I don't think people shoud have to hand over ID to prove who they are for everyday normal activities like going for a drink.

This has come up at work. Places now demanding ID to deliver something. Company ID not always being enough.

Like workmate said to me yesterday the rich do what they want and we have to justify ourselves to Them. Why don't they just leave us alone.

There is general feeling that the little peoples lives are more policed than before. Yet life has not got better or more secure.

Some of this is driven by technology. Its now possible to have scanning machines or facial recognition CCTV so it just gets used.

Common reason give is its Police advice to bring in more "security". Especially in big buildings.

So gradually its becoming , without it agreed by law or with public debate, that carrying ID is essential. And not just any ID.

David Davis recently said this about the latest technological "advance" in security.

Facial recognition technology threatens to end all individual privacy | David Davis


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 9, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I'm sure Dogus has already got it ready to go if he is selected.



Bad news for um, news hungry people of Birmingham Green Hall but good news for their newspaper hungry compatriots in West Bromwich East as Mr Watson's Labour replacement currently serves us all as Mayor.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 9, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Bad news for um, news hungry people of Birmingham Green Hall but good news for their newspaper hungry compatriots in West Bromwich East as Mr Watson's Labour replacement currently serves us all as Mayor.



Your quick off the mark with latest news. I'm impressed.

Ibrahim Dogus replaces Tom Watson as Labour's West Bromwich East candidate - LabourList

Its a Leave seat yet Dogus is a Remainer. He will be up against Galloway - standing as Independent Labour - Pro Brexit.


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 9, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Your quick off the mark with latest news. I'm impressed.
> 
> Ibrahim Dogus replaces Tom Watson as Labour's West Bromwich East candidate - LabourList
> 
> Its a Leave seat yet Dogus is a Remainer. He will be up against Galloway - standing as Independent Labour - Pro Brexit.



I am a keen follower of Lambeth politics, like most of us here!

I actually don't mind Dogus, I've met him once or twice and he's pleasant enough but I also am not a big fan of people who are gagging to be a MP to the degree they'll do what he does.

And now we'll probably have yet another Lambeth council by election given Dogus should win.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 9, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> I am a keen follower of Lambeth politics, like most of us here!
> 
> I actually don't mind Dogus, I've met him once or twice and he's pleasant enough but I also am not a big fan of people who are gagging to be a MP to the degree they'll do what he does.
> 
> And now we'll probably have yet another Lambeth council by election given Dogus should win.



The thing about people like Dogus is that he is a social climber. He will hitch his wagon to Corbyn project. If Corbyn gets pushed out of leadership then he will support the new leadership.

Dogus , I'm sure he is nice personally gets to where he is by networking with powerful people.

What I don't understand is why Donatus , another Mayor , has never got anywhere. Even though he has always done whatever the leadership of Lambeth Council says. 

Perhaps because Donatus isn't a millionaire business man who can swan around senior Labour party circles pushing his own advancement on the back of the surplus value produced by his workers selling kebabs.

And of course , as he keeps on telling everyone , he is an immigrant whose pulled himself up by his bootstraps. So that is alright then.

I remember when Brown got to be PM Donatus telling me he was Brown supporter all along.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 9, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> I am a keen follower of Lambeth politics, like most of us here!
> 
> I actually don't mind Dogus, I've met him once or twice and he's pleasant enough but I also am not a big fan of people who are gagging to be a MP to the degree they'll do what he does.
> 
> And now we'll probably have yet another Lambeth council by election given Dogus should win.



It would be good to have Cllr candidates from Labour party who aren't partners of existing Progress Cllrs or social climbers. Cllrs who are rooted in the local community. 

Who are Working class Labour Cllrs who support locals. Such as at LJ where locals have been trying to save adventure playground.

Tossers like Dogus bring proper politics into disrepute.

I'm glad the wanker is going.


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 9, 2019)

Well it should be a proper race this time - hopefully Labour will select someone competent and the Libs will give it a hard run too so whomever Labour put up will need to really work for it, which usually helps remind them they need to keep working


----------



## blameless77 (Nov 10, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Personally I don't think people shoud have to hand over ID to prove who they are for everyday normal activities like going for a drink.
> 
> This has come up at work. Places now demanding ID to deliver something. Company ID not always being enough.
> 
> ...



I’m not saying I agree with it. I’ve had to use it once ever in Brixton. Don’t quite get why people are making out a photo id requirement is quite so prevalent?


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2019)

blameless77 said:


> I’m not saying I agree with it. I’ve had to use it once ever in Brixton. Don’t quite get why people are making out a photo id requirement is quite so prevalent?


On the weekend in Brixton, almost every single venue may ask you to present photo ID.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 10, 2019)

Had ID checked on the door at Effra Social last night, between 8 and 9 I think. It was just a visual check - not scanned or anything I'm regrettably very clearly over 18 - so I'm not sure what the purpose is? My friend didn't have any ID but they let him in anyway, telling him sternly to remember next time. Seems rather pointless unless security have memorised a list of names of excluded folk!

Nice crowd in there.


----------



## T & P (Nov 10, 2019)

Rushy said:


> Had ID checked on the door at Effra Social last night, between 8 and 9 I think. It was just a visual check - not scanned or anything I'm regrettably very clearly over 18 - so I'm not sure what the purpose is? My friend didn't have any ID but they let him in anyway, telling him sternly to remember next time. Seems rather pointless unless security have memorised a list of names of excluded folk!
> 
> Nice crowd in there.


Perhaps they do it for identification purposes in case of an incident. For instance if there is a fight or an assault inside and the cctv has captured an image of the offender... Not that agree with it though.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 10, 2019)

blameless77 said:


> I keep a scan of my passport in my phone, which means I don’t have to carry it around with me (don’t have a driving licence). Friendofdorothy- surely that could work for you?


No I don't have a smart phone, my phone has no touch screen, no camera, no internet, no photos, not even emojis. I haven't had to prove my age for 35 years, but the age of my phone alone makes young people laugh.

I'm not sure if brixtons door nazis would accept a phone pic anyway, well not the ones who insist on scanning.


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 10, 2019)

I can't remember the last time I was ID'd in London, let alone Brixton. But then I'm now in that phase of life where I settle in at a pub early and don't stay out till 2-3


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 11, 2019)

blameless77 said:


> I keep a scan of my passport in my phone, which means I don’t have to carry it around with me (don’t have a driving licence). Friendofdorothy- surely that could work for you?



I don't think it would in most places especially if you look around minimum drinking age. I've seen some very convincing photoshopped passport pics on phones.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 11, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> I can't remember the last time I was ID'd in London, let alone Brixton. But then I'm now in that phase of life where I settle in at a pub early and don't stay out till 2-3


 Hey I'm trying to grow old disgracefully here...

the last time I was asked my age was 1982...


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> No I don't have a smart phone, my phone has no touch screen, no camera, no internet, no photos, not even emojis. I haven't had to prove my age for 35 years, but the age of my phone alone makes young people laugh.
> 
> I'm not sure if brixtons door nazis would accept a phone pic anyway, well not the ones who insist on scanning.


I know that some do accept phone scans. I'll ask around the next time I'm out and about. One thing: most of the bars/clubs don't ask for ID until after 9pm/10pm. At the Effra Social it's usually after 9pm (when the security come on shift) and it's 10pm at the Dogstar, so if you're already in there, you're fine. Same applies at Hootananny.


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 11, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> Hey I'm trying to grow old disgracefully here...
> 
> the last time I was asked my age was 1982...



I grew a big thick beard back when I needed photo ID.


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2019)

Maybe of interest to someone: 



> *Could lucky Brixton make it two in a row in national Christmas TV competition?*
> 
> _Schools could have their Christmas play televised to the nation & work with TV’s Stephen Mulhern_
> 
> ...


£100 runner up prize. Whoop-de-doo.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 12, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> I grew a big thick beard back when I needed photo ID.


might look a tad suspicicious on me...


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2019)

Next month, the fabulous The Scribes are back at The Prince Albert, Brixton! 
Hip hop maestros The Scribes play the Brixton Buzz Christmas party, Prince Albert, Fri 6th Dec 2019

Also: Win free tickets for the incredible Wonderland party at PoW Brixton, Sat 30th Nov 2019


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2019)

This Thursday Open Decks at Pure Vinyl on Thurs 14th Nov, and then every second Thursday of month


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2019)

Geezers! Get yourself checked out! Join Lambeth Men’s Health Week, 18th-22nd Nov 2019


----------



## BoxRoom (Nov 14, 2019)

editor said:


> Geezers! Get yourself checked out! Join Lambeth Men’s Health Week, 18th-22nd Nov 2019


Great stuff, and coincides with International Men's Day on the 19th


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2019)

This well worth a visit to see some proper old school Brixton stuff








Take a free virtual reality tour of Brixton with the Coldharbour Project, Fri 15th – Sun 17th Nov 2019


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2019)

This is disturbing stuff. Horrible.



Wish I hadn't seen the awful racist comments now.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 17, 2019)

editor said:


> This is disturbing stuff. Horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I hadn't see the awful racist comments now.




The racist comments are horrible.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2019)

Missing cat:


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2019)

Tonight Mobile Mondays at the Chip Shop, Brixton – funk, disco and soul, 7pm-midnight, free entry


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2019)

Crowdfunder launched for this excellent project Crowdfunder launched for Coldharbour VR Project Tour of Lambeth Schools


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2019)

Despite it only being open for a short time, Brewdog is already closed for a major refurb. I predict DJs.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 20, 2019)

I happened to meet Solomon today, the guy who runs the Brixton Soup Kitchen. He told me to spread the word that they will be open for Christmas Day and that they have some project going on with Argos to provide xmas presents for people. 

I can't see anything about that on their website yet. If theres anything about it on social media can you please share it here for us dinosaurs.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 20, 2019)

Not sure if this qualifies - but come November 28th East Brixton will have a new Lidl
I still want an Aldi!
Camberwell Lidl is opening soon - with special offers - Southwark News


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> I happened to meet Solomon today, the guy who runs the Brixton Soup Kitchen. He told me to spread the word that they will be open for Christmas Day and that they have some project going on with Argos to provide xmas presents for people.
> 
> I can't see anything about that on their website yet. If theres anything about it on social media can you please share it here for us dinosaurs.


Hopefully he'll mail it to me and I'll run a feature on Buzz...


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2019)

All the music/tech mags have vanished from WH Smith. But if you're into boats and airplanes, you're still good


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2019)

Next Tues 
We The People – free film screening, Brixton Library, Tues 26th Nov 2019


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 21, 2019)

editor said:


> Next Tues
> We The People – free film screening, Brixton Library, Tues 26th Nov 2019


theres a few urbs going to this showing - pm me if you want to meetup.

There is another showing on thursday 28th at 7pm on Railton Road
We The People Film Screening at Brixton Housing Co-operative


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 21, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Not sure if this qualifies - but come November 28th East Brixton will have a new Lidl
> I still want an Aldi!
> Camberwell Lidl is opening soon - with special offers - Southwark News


east brixton?  take care the camberwellistas might hear you.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 21, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> east brixton?  take care the camberwellistas might hear you.


This argument over the years has resolved that as Peckham is Brixton then Procul Dubio Camberwell must be also.


----------



## brixtonscot (Nov 22, 2019)

editor said:


> Next Tues
> We The People – free film screening, Brixton Library, Tues 26th Nov 2019


Anybody going to this ( CH1 friendofdorothy ? ) could maybe mention Pearl Alcock's place in history of Brixton.
Pearl’s a Zinger! – The Brixton Society
Particularly as a photo of her is currently profile photo of Brixton Library Facebook page
Brixton Library
The exhibition of her work in Manchester and recreation of her Shebeen on Thurs 28th Nov could also be mentioned , although it will be very short notice for anybody to get there from London , there maybe some people at Library on Tues ( and/or on here ) who have contacts in Manchester - if you do please share.
Hopefully exhibition will come to London next year.
Thursday Lates | Whitworth Art Gallery


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2019)

brixtonscot said:


> Anybody going to this ( CH1 friendofdorothy ? ) could maybe mention Pearl Alcock's place in history of Brixton.
> Pearl’s a Zinger! – The Brixton Society
> Particularly as a photo of her is currently profile photo of Brixton Library Facebook page
> Brixton Library
> ...


Do you fancy writing a short piece on her for Buzz?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 22, 2019)

I know advertising isn’t a favoured industry round here, but here’s an interesting looking local organisation offering free courses and some financial support.

https://brixtonfinishingschool.org/our-mission/

they’ve got a lot of reputable industry sponsors and partners and it looks like it leads to work in the industry.


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> I know advertising isn’t a favoured industry round here, but here’s an interesting looking local organisation offering free courses and some financial support.
> 
> https://brixtonfinishingschool.org/our-mission/
> 
> they’ve got a lot of reputable industry sponsors and partners and it looks like it leads to work in the industry.


The name is _painful_ but as far as I can see they do some good work.


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2019)

No thanks.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 22, 2019)

I came across the seeing a graduate getting a good job at a company I know so it obviously works! For some at least


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> I came across the seeing a graduate getting a good job at a company I know so it obviously works! For some at least


Brixton definitely needs more mentorship schemes. I've looked around several times to see if there's anything I could get involved with but soime up blank so far. I'm not saying I'd be the greatest mentor but I do have some hands on experience in the arts/creative industry that I think may be of some use to someone!


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2019)

Some pics from last night:






















In photos: Brixton Village Courtyard Sessions with the Grassroots Band, Thurs 21st Nov 2019


----------



## Angellic (Nov 22, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> I came across the seeing a graduate getting a good job at a company I know so it obviously works! For some at least



Was the job in advertising or related? Asking as I'm trying to encourage a friend of mine to explore this.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 22, 2019)

Angellic said:


> Was the job in advertising or related? Asking as I'm trying to encourage a friend of mine to explore this.



marketing department, client side, but in a related industry.


----------



## brixtonscot (Nov 22, 2019)

editor said:


> Do you fancy writing a short piece on her for Buzz?


I never knew Pearl or went to her Shebeen , so maybe CH1 would be better


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2019)

Thursday in Brixton 






















In photos: Thursday night in Brixton: Effra Hall Tavern, Prince Albert and the Dogstar, Nov 2019


----------



## Winot (Nov 23, 2019)

Bomb alert Brixton tube closed and Brixton Rd lockdown.


----------



## Winot (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Winot (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## ricbake (Nov 23, 2019)

KW19WTT   -  2019 Mercedes-Benz S 350 D L AMG Executive A

Left in the middle of Gresham Road beside the police station
The police had the windows broken, boot open and a dog sniffing around it shortly after 9.

Presumably just broken down....


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 23, 2019)

I’d guess a 2019 merc being left in the middle of Gresham Road was stolen rather than just a broken down car the owners had deliberately left there


----------



## LoughboroughRd (Nov 23, 2019)

Glad is was a false alarm but have to admit, I greatly enjoyed being able to cross Brixton Road with my bike without having to wait. So good.


----------



## Smick (Nov 23, 2019)

Usually when I see a Merc S or E class, I presume it is uber.


----------



## ricbake (Nov 23, 2019)

The Merc cost someone over £ 80,000 may be they were so smashed they just had to get out and walk.
Created a whole lot of grief for the MPS.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2019)

Saddened to learn that Clinton (who lived in Southwyck House) died last week. Thought I'd share this here in case anyone else knew him.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2019)

Tonight ‘Lambeth Climate Emergency – inventing the solutions’ – by Transition Town Brixton event today, 6.30pm


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2019)

I'd like to help but I'm having trouble getting past this word in their crowdfunder: 

_"We aim to rejuvenate Impact Brixton, bringing together local entrepreneurs & *wantrepreneurs* helping them to develop their business."_

And what the heck are "social change makers"?

Help Brixton Co-Working Hub Support Entrepreneurs!


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 25, 2019)

Got the Green party literature today.

I'm in Helen Hayes constituency. A Remainer Labour party MP.

As part of LD and Green party pact LD have stood aside so Green party can undermine Labour party vote. In a seat where the MP has made it clear she is Remain.

The Green party are trying to unseat a Remain Labour party MP.

What a load of bollox.

Green party have been stupid to sign themselves up to Tory lite Swinson effort to get rid of Corbyn.

For Tory lite politicians like Swinson a left government is worse than Brexit.

Swinson and LDs will do everything to stop Brexit except work with a left leader of Labour party.

Btw the Labour party position is another referendum. So I don't understand what Bartlley is going on about.

Its all about getting rid of Corbyn and all he represents as a turn to the left.

Like appalling policies of renationialing BT.

As FT said McDonnell is a Trotskyite.

Can't have these people running the country.

Nor can we have those people who support them having a say in this country.

Why can't we have return to the sensible middle ground?


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 25, 2019)

Btw the LD position is now no second referendum but just revoke article 50.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 25, 2019)

Virtual lego library!






I am finding it hard not to carry on and do the RItzy too....


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2019)

Crispy said:


> Virtual lego library!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a Brixton Buzz article ready and waiting if you can make another.

<cough!> barrier block


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 25, 2019)

Right but no one thinks that Hayes is going to lose Dulwich and West Norwood so it doesn't really matter whether the Greens stand or not. Or whether the Lib Dems pull out. Furthermore, the Lib Dems haven't endorsed the Greens in Dulwich so far as I know and the Greens haven't endorsed the Lib Dems over the border in Bermondsey. I suspect that this will be like 2017 where the Tories get a distant second as Hayes will suck up most of the Lib Dem vote there as most of it probably won't go to Bartley.

I would imagine the Greens got another clear run at a seat somewhere else that is more important (Brighton at least?). I think locally they're playing the longer game - using this election to work on their Dulwich council targets in both the Southwark/Lambeth bits of Dulwich and West Norwood.

By contrast, a friend lives out in Oxfordshire where the Lib Dems won a surprise victory off the Tories in 2017 and where the Greens stood down for them in exchange for the Lib Dems standing aside in a council seat in 2018. They even were on each other's leaflets in 2018 and they both won the relevant seats.


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 25, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Btw the LD position is now no second referendum but just revoke article 50.



That isn't true though. Their policy is a referendum - as it has been for several years - but to revoke if they get an absolute majority of seats. Which wasn't likely when they made the policy and isn't likely now.  I've had about a million Lib Dem brexit leaflets through my door this last month but I guess you don't get them in Dulwich & West Norwood.

Jo’s Plan for the Future - this is what it says

_The election of a Liberal Democrat majority government on a clear stop Brexit platform will provide a democratic mandate to stop this mess, revoke Article 50 and stay in the EU. In other circumstances, we will continue to fight for a people’s vote with the option to stay in the EU, and in that vote we would passionately campaign to keep the UK in the EU._


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 25, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Right but no one thinks that Hayes is going to lose Dulwich and West Norwood so it doesn't really matter whether the Greens stand or not. Or whether the Lib Dems pull out. Furthermore, the Lib Dems haven't endorsed the Greens in Dulwich so far as I know and the Greens haven't endorsed the Lib Dems over the border in Bermondsey. I suspect that this will be like 2017 where the Tories get a distant second as Hayes will suck up most of the Lib Dem vote there as most of it probably won't go to Bartley.
> 
> I would imagine the Greens got another clear run at a seat somewhere else that is more important (Brighton at least?). I think locally they're playing the longer game - using this election to work on their Dulwich council targets in both the Southwark/Lambeth bits of Dulwich and West Norwood.
> 
> By contrast, a friend lives out of Oxfordshire where the Lib Dems won a surprise victory off the Tories in 2017 and where the Greens stood down for them in exchange for the Lib Dems standing aside in a council seat in 2018. They even were on each other's leaflets in 2018 and they both won the relevant seats.



The Greens election literature says the following:

"The Green party is the only Remain party standing in Dulwich and West Norwood, the Lib Dems have stood aside for Jonathan Bartley so a Remain MP can be elected here "

The LDs have endorsed the Green candidate.

This is total bollox.

Helen Hayes is Remain.

Its understandable to target Leave MPs. But Helen Hayes isn't.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 25, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> That isn't true though. Their policy is a referendum - as it has been for several years - but to revoke if they get an absolute majority of seats. Which wasn't likely when they made the policy and isn't likely now.  I've had about a million Lib Dem brexit leaflets through my door this last month but I guess you don't get them in Dulwich & West Norwood.
> 
> Jo’s Plan for the Future - this is what it says
> 
> _The election of a Liberal Democrat majority government on a clear stop Brexit platform will provide a democratic mandate to stop this mess, revoke Article 50 and stay in the EU. In other circumstances, we will continue to fight for a people’s vote with the option to stay in the EU, and in that vote we would passionately campaign to keep the UK in the EU._


My reading is that they want to revoke article 50 if they get a majority.  They have now realised facepalm that that isn't going to happen, so they are up for another collaboration with the tories IF it leads to another referendum. 

They really don't want anyone who doesn't like tories to vote for them, do they?


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 25, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> The Greens election literature says the following:
> 
> "The Green party is the only Remain party standing in Dulwich and West Norwood, the Lib Dems have stood aside for Jonathan Bartley so a Remain MP can be elected here "
> 
> This is total bollox.





Gramsci said:


> The Greens election literature says the following:
> 
> "The Green party is the only Remain party standing in Dulwich and West Norwood, the Lib Dems have stood aside for Jonathan Bartley so a Remain MP can be elected here "
> 
> This is total bollox.



Why? I mean I wouldn't be happy if I was a Lib Dem voter because they are the ones losing out, but why is it bollox? 

Is it just the idea of parties making deals, or those parties making deals? End of the day people in Dulwich usually vote for Hayes and they will likely continue to do so. It is a harmless deal that doesn't really help either party.


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 25, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> My reading is that they want to revoke article 50 if they get a majority.  They have now realised facepalm that that isn't going to happen, so they are up for another collaboration with the tories IF it leads to another referendum.
> 
> They really don't want anyone who doesn't like tories to vote for them, do they?



They have been clear they wouldn't go into any deal with Johnson?

What I heard their deputy, Davey, say was words to the effect of they would support a revival of the Kyle - Wilson Amendment (both Labour MPs). How likely that is though is anyone's guess.

The Kyle-Wilson compromise solution will solve the Brexit crisis


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 25, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Why? I mean I wouldn't be happy if I was a Lib Dem voter because they are the ones losing out, but why is it bollox?
> 
> Is it just the idea of parties making deals, or those parties making deals? End of the day people in Dulwich usually vote for Hayes and they will likely continue to do so. It is a harmless deal that doesn't really help either party.



FFS Helen Hayes is a centrist Remain MP.

Its nauseating to see her targeted by unholy alliance of Green / LD parties.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 25, 2019)

If the Greens and LDs really wanted a Remain vote they would support Helen Hayes.


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 25, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> FFS Helen Hayes is a centrist Remain MP.
> 
> Its nauseating to see her targeted by unholy alliance of Green / LD parties.



Helen Hayes will win your seat no matter who stands there. Everyone knows this, but especially Hayes. I think it is reasonable to assume that the Greens know that as well, as do the Lib Dems. I think it's pretty obvious that Dulwich is just there to make up numbers - the real deal will be elsewhere, like in Brighton where Caroline has a seat and in Wales where the Lib Dems won a seat off the Tories recently.

If Hayes was remotely at risk of losing to anyone except old age maybe I'd be annoyed. But she's safe as houses. Hell, she could have not campaigned at all if she wanted and still romped home.


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 25, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> If the Greens and LDs really wanted a Remain vote they would support Helen Hayes.



Why would the Greens, Lib Dems and Plaid Cymru endorse a MP from a party that refuses to do any sort of deal back? My friend I mentioned above is likely to lose his pro Remain MP, who is a Lib Dem because Labour is running a candidate there and the seat is so marginal that this may let the Tories back in.

If Labour wanted to do deals with either Greens or Lib Dems, Labour could. Labour doesn't want to do it. So why are the Greens/LDs the bad guys now?


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 25, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Helen Hayes will win your seat no matter who stands there. Everyone knows this, but especially Hayes. I think it is reasonable to assume that the Greens know that as well, as do the Lib Dems. I think it's pretty obvious that Dulwich is just there to make up numbers - the real deal will be elsewhere, like in Brighton where Caroline has a seat and in Wales where the Lib Dems won a seat off the Tories recently.
> 
> If Hayes was remotely at risk of losing to anyone except old age maybe I'd be annoyed. But she's safe as houses. Hell, she could have not campaigned at all if she wanted and still romped home.



Your really not getting the point.

I find the LD / Green party alliance offensive.

It purports to be about getting Remain MPs.

Its in reality nothing of the sort.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 25, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Why would the Greens, Lib Dems and Plaid Cymru endorse a MP from a party that refuses to do any sort of deal back? My friend I mentioned above is likely to lose his pro Remain MP, who is a Lib Dem because Labour is running a candidate there and the seat is so marginal that this may let the Tories back in.
> 
> If Labour wanted to do deals with either Greens or Lib Dems, Labour could. Labour doesn't want to do it. So why are the Greens/LDs the bad guys now?



This is rubbish.


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 25, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Your really not getting the point.
> 
> I find the LD / Green party alliance offensive.
> 
> ...



In reality it's a long list of seats where either party isn't likely to win and there are only a couple of seats that it will maybe make a different. Dulwich isn't one of them, but both parties negotiated the list and that is what they came up with. I'm sure neither object to Hayes too much, but they were making a national deal and this is what they came up with.


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 25, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> This is rubbish.



Ok I'm done for the night. I usually enjoy chatting with you but you seem determined to be pissed off here and I have better things to do (those dinner dishes won't scrub themselves).


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 25, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Why would the Greens, Lib Dems and Plaid Cymru endorse a MP from a party that refuses to do any sort of deal back? My friend I mentioned above is likely to lose his pro Remain MP, who is a Lib Dem because Labour is running a candidate there and the seat is so marginal that this may let the Tories back in.
> 
> If Labour wanted to do deals with either Greens or Lib Dems, Labour could. Labour doesn't want to do it. So why are the Greens/LDs the bad guys now?



Swinson has refused to do any deals with Corbyn. As in her words "he isn't fit to run this country".

Swinson was quite happy working with Tories.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 25, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Ok I'm done for the night. I usually enjoy chatting with you but you seem determined to be pissed off here and I have better things to do (those dinner dishes won't scrub themselves).



I always enjoy chatting to you.

Here is morning reading for you

Unite to Remain could hurt the anti-Brexit cause. That’s why I’m no longer a Green candidate | Tom Meadowcroft




> The decision to contest Labour seats echoes the Liberal Democrat playbook, which is to insist that Labour’s policy – to negotiate a Brexit deal that protects jobs, workers’ rights and the environment, and then put it back to the public – is somehow pro-Brexit or too complicated. In fact it is closest to the Greens’ policy but adds the step of renegotiating Johnson’s deal instead of pitting what he has already negotiated against remain in a referendum.
> 
> Across the country Greens like me now face the prospect of throwing our lot in with Jo Swinson, a leader whose green credentials include voting to sell off England’s forests, taking a donation from an energy company that owns fracking licences, and voting against slowing the rise of rail fares. The alternative is throwing our weight behind Labour’s green new deal, which in many ways is the culmination of decades of Green party policy, and putting pressure on them to keep up their environmental commitments.
> 
> In the days before I made my decision to stand down, I thought of the lines of police I faced down with my fellow students in the wake of the Liberal Democrats’ capitulation on tuition fees in 2010. Had it been nine years? I thought about the palpable sense of desolation in Stoke-on-Trent, my student home, brought about by austerity enabled by the Lib Dems in coalition with the Tories.


----------



## alex_ (Nov 26, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> This is rubbish.



perhaps you could point out where labour are standing aside to give someone else a better change of beating the tories ?


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 26, 2019)

alex_ said:


> perhaps you could point out where labour are standing aside to give someone else a better change of beating the tories ?



this isn't what this. is about. Swinson is refusing to do any deals with Corbyn led Labour party.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 26, 2019)

Isn't Helen Hayes quite firmly on the Blairite side of the LP and no great supporter of Corbyn?


----------



## CH1 (Nov 26, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> The Greens election literature says the following:
> The Green party is the only Remain party standing in Dulwich and West Norwood, the Lib Dems have stood aside for Jonathan Bartley so a Remain MP can be elected here "
> The LDs have endorsed the Green candidate.
> This is total bollox.
> ...


They are talking about the party, not Helen Hayes personally, who we all know and love.
I can't understand the implication in your post - and from others on Lambeth for Europe Facebook group - that it is somehow a great betrayal if Jonathan Bartley stands as a Green candidate in Dulwich and West Norwood.

Clearly if we had a sensible voting system like Ireland do - STV - anyone could stand anywhere without being accused of treachery.
The current British voting system, like the American one, specialises in narrowing down electoral choice.

I think Jonathan Bartley and the Greens have every right to stand, and I wish them well. I am also realistic enough to say I will eat my hat if Helen Hayes percentage of the DAWN vote dips below 50 percent. The argument that standing against Helen Hayes will lead to Brexit, or somehow stop Helen Hayes preventing a Labour Brexit - should this be desired by a party conference on the matter, is in my view spurious.

Regarding the FT saying John McDonnell is a Trot - I have checked this. I was delighted to find young McDonnelk was brought up in Great Yarmouth and Ipswich, which is my old East Anglian stomping ground. Maybe accounts for his tennacious attitudes.

The article does quote Dame Margaret Hodge thus: He's a Jekyll and Hyde character.You never know if you're seeing a sensible bank manager or a revolutionary Trot.

The FT itself characterises John Mc Donnell like this: An avid reader, he is inspired by Gramsci, the Italian Marxist who believed socialism would triumph by infiltrating “schools, universities, churches and the media”

Long FT profile is at ft.com/mcdonnell


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2019)

Great French article on the Windmill 

Reportage au Windmill, le pub miteux qui a relancé le rock à Londres


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2019)

Vote! Vote! Vote! 
The deadline to register to vote is MIDNIGHT TONIGHT, Tues 26th Nov 2019 – don’t miss out!


----------



## Mr paulee (Nov 26, 2019)

Brockwell Park this am.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 26, 2019)

CH1 said:


> They are talking about the party, not Helen Hayes personally, who we all know and love.
> I can't understand the implication in your post - and from others on Lambeth for Europe Facebook group - that it is somehow a great betrayal if Jonathan Bartley stands as a Green candidate in Dulwich and West Norwood.
> 
> Clearly if we had a sensible voting system like Ireland do - STV - anyone could stand anywhere without being accused of treachery.
> ...



Helen. Hayes has promised::


> Campaign group Remain Labour has drawn up a pledge, which states: “Labour is committed to a confirmatory referendum, to give you the final say on Brexit. If elected as your Labour MP, I pledge to campaign to Remain in the EU.”



The list of Labour candidates signed up to the Remain pledge -LLabourList

She is 76 on list.

Yet Bartley election literature is saying he is the Remain candidate.

I'm not talking about betrayal. I'm talking the facts.

Hayes is Remain. Labour party support a second referendum.

I object to my Labour party MP being targeted in this manner.

Its just not factually correct for Bartley to say he is the "Remain candidate".


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 26, 2019)

CH1 said:


> They are talking about the party, not Helen Hayes personally, who we all know and love.
> I can't understand the implication in your post - and from others on Lambeth for Europe Facebook group - that it is somehow a great betrayal if Jonathan Bartley stands as a Green candidate in Dulwich and West Norwood.
> 
> Clearly if we had a sensible voting system like Ireland do - STV - anyone could stand anywhere without being accused of treachery.
> ...



Yes voting system here is antiquated.

I actually would like to have Bartley as MP.  The other two issues after Brexit are Green New Deal and opposing this New Council estate demolition in his election literature. Which I agree with.

Hayes personally I like. She has shown herself to be good constituency MP. She is however on the right of the party. She is hardworking. She has supported the adventure playground in Loughborough Junction.

The reason I definitely will vote Labour not Green is that today the Chief Rabbi has told us that:



> He adds that it was "not my place to tell any person how they should vote" but he urged the public to "vote with their conscience".



Chief rabbi in election attack on Labour

After this from Chief Rabbi my vote is 100% for Corbyn led Labour party.

Voting Labour party is immoral. Fuck off . For the first time in decades might have a Labour party that at least starts to repair the damage done by Tories and the Chief Rabbi is telling me a Labour voter Im voting for a racist party. I'm livid with anger this evening.


----------



## djdando (Nov 26, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> After this from Chief Rabbi my vote is 100% for Corbyn led Labour party.



Like that was ever in doubt. Was it 99.99% before the rabbi's comments? 

A Corbyn led government would be disastrous for business, the economy and jobs.


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2019)

djdando said:


> A Corbyn led government would be disastrous for business, the economy and jobs.


Say _what? _


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 26, 2019)

djdando said:


> Like that was ever in doubt. Was it 99.99% before the rabbi's comments?
> 
> A Corbyn led government would be disastrous for business, the economy and jobs.



Rubbish.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 26, 2019)

djdando said:


> Like that was ever in doubt. Was it 99.99% before the rabbi's comments?
> 
> A Corbyn led government would be disastrous for business, the economy and jobs.


If Corbyn got in it would be with a coalition so I doubt much of the manifesto would be enacted. They'd be consumed by Brexit!
What's weird though is that with the fixed term parliament thing you do wonder when he would be kicked out if things turned sour ?


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2019)

Fundraiser and party 
Brixton Soup Kitchen Xmas Party and Fundraiser at the Prince Of Wales, Fri 13th Dec 2019


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2019)

Craft bar and the homeless. Brixton, Nov 2019.


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2019)

Please donate what you can Kennington Park Community Centre launches Christmas crowdfunder for disadvantaged children


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 28, 2019)

I got this yesterday.

Shows Hayes the Labour candidate is the Remain candidate for Dulwich and West Norwood

I think its unfortunate that the local Green party has joined up with Swinson LDs in trying to undermine the Labour party.

The so called pact between Greens and LDs is all about Swinson trying to undermine the Labour party. Which is her primary objective.

Labour party official policy is for a second referendum.

LDs policy is to revoke article 50. Thus ignore those that voted leave.

Also Swinson has refused to work with Labour party as in her view Corbyn is unfit to be a leader of this country.

So remain by any way possible never was true for Swinson.


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2019)

If anyone fancies it Take an icy plunge this Christmas to end homelessness – Brockwell Lido, 14th Dec 2019


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 29, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I think its unfortunate that the local Green party has joined up with Swinson LDs in trying to undermine the Labour party.



In my opinion, in Dulwich and West Norwood, the "so called pact" is all about the personal vanity of co-leader of the Green Party, Jonathan Bartley, wanting to have the status of being a big beast even though he hasn't a hope in hell of winning the seat.

Plenty of Lib Dem members in Coldharbour, Gipsy Hill, Herne Hill and Thurlow Park (and the Southwark bits of D&WN) were very annoyed that their young, gifted and black PPC Ade Fatukasi was displaced to give Jonathan Bartley a clear run as part of the national deal.  
(Ade is now standing in Lewisham East instead)

If I lived in D&WN, I suspect I would find myself voting for Helen Hayes rather than Jonathan Bartley.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 29, 2019)

lang rabbie said:


> In my opinion, in Dulwich and West Norwood, the "so called pact" is all about the personal vanity of co-leader of the Green Party, Jonathan Bartley, wanting to have the status of being a big beast even though he hasn't a hope in hell of winning the seat.
> 
> Plenty of Lib Dem members in Coldharbour, Gipsy Hill, Herne Hill and Thurlow Park (and the Southwark bits of D&WN) were very annoyed that their young, gifted and black PPC Ade Fatukasi was displaced to give Jonathan Bartley a clear run as part of the national deal.
> (Ade is now standing in Lewisham East instead)
> ...



I like Bartley.

I do think the Remain Alliance is a mistake for the Greens. Listening to the 10 PM news on radio four and ther was report on the TV debate this evening.

The Green party representative said that they disagreed with LD position of Revoke article 50.

So as Ive posted before the Green party position is more similar to Labour party nationally.A second referendum. The Greens have more in common with Corbyn Labour than with LDs. In Lambeth Labour voters like me would vote Green at local elections and for Corbyn at national. Due to Lambeth still being run by New Labour.  I will be voting Labour at this national election due to Corbyn.

I'm no great fan of Helen Hayes. She is not a Corbyn supporter.

I think Bartley / Lambeth Greens should have run on local issues. The resented estate "regeneration" policies. etc.

Hayes hasn't been publicly critical of the New Labour Lambeth Council.

So in short I think Lambeth Greens do a good job.

I can't stand Swinson.


----------



## clandestino (Nov 30, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Got the Green party literature today.
> 
> I'm in Helen Hayes constituency. A Remainer Labour party MP.
> 
> ...



This is idiotic on so many levels. HH had a solid majority at the last GE - 39,069 votes compared to 4,475 for the LDs and 1,408 for the Greens - so it's wishful thinking of the LD/G pact's part to think they can unseat her. And then, as you quite rightly say, she's a clear remain voter, which is surely what the LDs claim their most important policy/position is. So why are they going against her? 

Why? Because of this: "For Tory lite politicians like Swinson a left government is worse than Brexit. Swinson and LDs will do everything to stop Brexit except work with a left leader of Labour party."

Also the Greens might have consulted this before going up against HH. 
Guardian climate score: how did your MP do?

She has a 100% record of voting for Green issues. She's on their side. Fucking muppets. They're being taken for a ride by the LDs. 

I live in WN, and I'll be voting the same way as last time - for HH and Labour. https://www.theguardian.com/environ.../11/guardian-climate-score-how-did-your-mp-do


----------



## CH1 (Nov 30, 2019)

clandestino said:


> This is idiotic on so many levels. HH had a solid majority at the last GE - 39,069 votes compared to 4,475 for the LDs and 1,408 for the Greens - so it's wishful thinking of the LD/G pact's part to think they can unseat her. And then, as you quite rightly say, she's a clear remain voter, which is surely what the LDs claim their most important policy/position is. So why are they going against her?
> 
> They're being taken for a ride by the LDs.


Your first paragraph makes total sense. But your ultimate conclusion says more about you that about the Lib Dems or Greens.

Looking at this from an informed but peripheral point of view, I imagine the dynamic went something like this:
Lib Dems been plugging away at Streatham and Dulwich and West Norwood for forty years, but with no sign of a breakthrough.
For historical reasons I don't understand the Lib Dems in the Southwark part of DAWN have been more resilient, whereas on the Lambeth side only Knights Hill ward has ever been Lib Dem, and one seat in Coldharbour, but this was 25 years ago.

On the other hand, the Greens regard DAWN as a target because they have a councillor in Herne Hill and one in Gypsy Hill.

I don't know what the dynamic was in doing the Remain Alliance deal, but I can see why the Lib Dems might have felt a able to stand down in DAWN in favour of the Greens. Though I said earlier in this discussion that it would have been interesting to see how a fresh young ethnic Lib  Dem parliamentary candidate would have done. A sentiment lang rabbie seems to share.

I don't go along with the lang rabbie view about voting choice right now. I think Jonathan Bartley has a place on the Sunday Morning sofa - and maybe even the Moral Maze on Radio 4. His sort of thoughtful analysis of issues is something I value - and even though he is clearly not going to get it this time, I will definitely vote for him.

I don't understand this idea on here that not voting for Helen Hayes is some sort of disloyal nastiness. We do live in a democracy where everyone has freedom of choice.


----------



## clandestino (Nov 30, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I don't understand this idea on here that not voting for Helen Hayes is some sort of disloyal nastiness. We do live in a democracy where everyone has freedom of choice.



People can vote for whoever they want, that's not the issue. The issue is forming a "remain pact" against a sitting remain candidate. It's pointless...unless there's some other agenda.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 30, 2019)

clandestino said:


> People can vote for whoever they want, that's not the issue. The issue is forming a "remain pact" against a sitting remain candidate. It's pointless...unless there's some other agenda.


Did you say that Labour were asked to participate - and consistently refused?

Obviously in Peterborough Labour got what it wanted by doing this - a Labour MP rather that Femi Oluwole of the People's Vote campaign.

Here in Dulwich and West Norwood it's really not even worth arguing about - unless you happen to be a Momentum/Labour supporter whose attitudes align with Zanu-PF for example. In other words, co-opt moderates and then liquidate them.

BTW in Zimbabwe people are still complaining about Zanu-PF - been going on for 39 years with no end in sight.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2019)

On a lighter note - here's some photos from the Effra Social party last night!

















Photos: Friday night Brixton Buzz party at the Effra Social,  29th Nov 2019


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2019)

Look at this fucing awful 'studio' on offer for £758/month in Brixton













Check out this property to rent on Zoopla!


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2019)

Then there's this corridor:











Fucking landlord scum.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2019)

Xmas lights bash
















Photos: Brixton Christmas Lights ceremony with the Brixton Chamber Orchestra, Fri 29th Nov 2019


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 30, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Your first paragraph makes total sense. But your ultimate conclusion says more about you that about the Lib Dems or Greens.
> e.



I agree with clandestino  the Greens unfortunately have got themselves mixed up with Tory Lite Swinson strategy to stop Brexit and get rid of Corbyn.

I'm a Remainer just.

It clear to me that the mainstream Remainer movement which includes Swinson LDs want an end to Brexit plus a return to what is called the centre ground. Which means getting rid of Corbyn/ McDonnell. Not them personally but what they represent as a left politics which is regarded by centre politicians as illigitimate in the way the unwritten Constitution of this country works. Its not that Corbyn individually is unfit to govern. Its what he represents is unfit.

Which is why I'm only just a Remainer and have found some of the politics around the mainstream Remain camp off putting.

Swinson has made it clear more than once that she thinks a Labour party led by Corbyn ( or imo anyone from the left) is not how this country should work.

The whole problem since the last eonomic crisis and the referendum is that , to the frustration of centre politicians , that the voters are voting for "populists" . Either Boris ( whose making himself this countries Trump) or shock horror Marxists like Corbyn/ McDonnell. The nightmare of a government with a Trot as chancellor of the exchequer.

I recently heard some Tories on radio saying once the Brexit unpleasantness was out of the way this country can get back to centre politics. Tory Lite with a moderate Labour party equivalent and Cameron like Tory party. That Boris was a moderate sort of chap at heart only behaving like this due to the extreme circumstances.

Its clear to me Swinson strategy is to isolate left Labour party and replace it as the sensible left of centre party.

This isn't about betrayal. Its about politics.

I'm all for populists.

Its still up for grabs. But I don't want return to centre politics. I'm rather enjoying being part of the mainstream for the first time in years.

I also think Greens should stay clear of Swinson.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2019)

Swinson has a fucking appalling voting record.  But like a lot of Lib Dems, she's essentially a Tory.


----------



## clandestino (Dec 1, 2019)

I don't think Swinson has much of a future as LD leader. She'll be gone by Christmas. Good riddance.


----------



## clandestino (Dec 1, 2019)

editor said:


> On a lighter note - here's some photos from the Effra Social party last night!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These photos are great. I've been bidding on GRs on eBay, but without much success.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 1, 2019)

I was going up Brixton Hill on the bus at about 2:00 (I think) this morning and part of the Hill was cordoned off behind police lines. The Northbound/downhill side, between Lambert Road and BWL. At least five police vehicles there. As the bus went past several of us stood up for the rubbernecking. I was (rather weirdly, it felt like) hoping to see evidence of a RTA. No ambulance. No wreckage. So then I realised I was hoping for a RTA because the immediate alternative was another knife attack.

It’s come to a pretty pass when one hopes for a car wreck because stabbings are so common. Two other people on the bus expressed the same thoughts.


The White Horse was still busy. My mind went “If it’s a stabbing incident would it have started the WH? Probably not but wouldn’t the OB shut it anyway? Probably not because they’d not want drunk crowds milling about while they do the weapons search” ... etc.

Anyway. No idea what happened, can’t find anything online, logging it here for the benefit of future sociologists mining forums for evidence if the past.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 1, 2019)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I was going up Brixton Hill on the bus at about 2:00 (I think) this morning and part of the Hill was cordoned off behind police lines. The Northbound/downhill side, between Lambert Road and BWL. At least five police vehicles there. As the bus went past several of us stood up for the rubbernecking. I was (rather weirdly, it felt like) hoping to see evidence of a RTA. No ambulance. No wreckage. So then I realised I was hoping for a RTA because the immediate alternative was another knife attack.
> 
> It’s come to a pretty pass when one hopes for a car wreck because stabbings are so common. Two other people on the bus expressed the same thoughts.
> 
> ...


That was already cordoned off shortly after midnight; I went past on a bus then. No evidence of an RTA.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 1, 2019)

clandestino said:


> This is idiotic on so many levels. HH had a solid majority at the last GE - 39,069 votes compared to 4,475 for the LDs and 1,408 for the Greens - so it's wishful thinking of the LD/G pact's part to think they can unseat her. And then, as you quite rightly say, she's a clear remain voter, which is surely what the LDs claim their most important policy/position is. So why are they going against her?
> 
> Why? Because of this: "For Tory lite politicians like Swinson a left government is worse than Brexit. Swinson and LDs will do everything to stop Brexit except work with a left leader of Labour party."
> 
> ...


I'm a voter in HH's ward. The massive majority basically means that my vote has zero effect on the outcome of the general election. I'd be tempted to use a green vote to register a futile protest against Lambeth council's housing policies and the failure of HH to speak out against it. I wouldn't do that in a more marginal seat where what you voted might contribute to the outcome of the GE.


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2019)

"It used to be called The Fridge...brrr... chilly!"

Err, OK.


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2019)

Festive happening: Brixton Tatterjacks Morris Winter Wassail around the streets and pubs of Brixton, Fri 27th Dec 2019


----------



## Angellic (Dec 2, 2019)

editor said:


> "It used to be called The Fridge...brrr... chilly!"
> 
> Err, OK.





Why, why?


----------



## Rushy (Dec 2, 2019)

Angellic said:


> Why, why?


 I just uttered those words before scrolling down and seeing your post!

On a pedantic note - Mass was never in the crypt where Gremio is - it was on the fourth floor. The crypt was Bug, Bar Humbug and latterly Babalou. Perhaps she only frequented when Torture Garden was on, one of the few events which linked the two venues.


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2019)

This post from Jamm amused me. I wonder what sound a 'Mulled Whine' would be.


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2019)

Ridiculously short sentence. He'll be out in, what, 7 years?



The victim was just 24.

Man jailed following fatal collision, Brixton


----------



## Smick (Dec 2, 2019)

Rushy said:


> I just uttered those words before scrolling down and seeing your post!
> 
> On a pedantic note - Mass was never in the crypt where Gremio is - it was on the fourth floor. The crypt was Bug, Bar Humbug and latterly Babalou. Perhaps she only frequented when Torture Garden was on, one of the few events which linked the two venues.


I quite liked it. She’s got a love of the place, wasn’t completely hipster and included the buses. 

Yes, she’s young(ish), pretty, enthusiastic and vegan, none of which I am, but I’ve seen a lot worse in the past.


----------



## Smick (Dec 2, 2019)

editor said:


> Ridiculously short sentence. He'll be out in, what, 7 years?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don’t see why that isn’t manslaughter. He might not have set out to kill, but when you drive at 90 in an urban area then it becomes an inevitability. Crime plus death equals manslaughter in my mind. 

what a fucking bastard.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 2, 2019)

editor said:


> Look at this fucing awful 'studio' on offer for £758/month in Brixton
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So the owner has managed to put in a small space as possible a rentable flat.

I've had enough of this. I was listening on the Today Programme this morning of the plight of older renters in other parts of the country.

Basically landlords are scum this country could do without.

What actual useful contribution to society do private landlords make to society?

None that I can see.


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2019)

Library events:
Festive Lambeth library events for December 2019, with a Winter Mini Challenge for kids


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 3, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> So the owner has managed to put in a small space as possible a rentable flat.
> 
> I've had enough of this. I was listening on the Today Programme this morning of the plight of older renters in other parts of the country.
> 
> ...


They were given absurd tax advantages when Buy To Let mortgages were legalized. And BTL mortgages are a grossly unjust mechanism for widening the gap between rich and poor. A rental property is a speculative investment, but you're allowed to borrow 6 or 7 times your stake money at low interest. How can that be right? You wouldn't get a loan in order to buy stocks or bonds. It's the biggest step we've taken back to the feudal system in modern history. A few years ago it was even worse - there were syndicates of landlords buying up entire blocks off-plan with a deposit of 5% or less. They were supposed to increase their stake when the blocks were built, but they connived with dodgy surveyors and solicitors to get around it. I don't know whether that's still going on. Maybe the banking crisis put a stop to it, Plenty of BTL specialist lenders went bust.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 3, 2019)

Coldharbour Lane outside the Albert is blocked. A police car had a minor collision with 2 other cars, and none of the cars can be moved an inch until traffic officers have inspected the scene.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 3, 2019)

And another thing, while I'm here. Some of you may have noticed that a surprising number of local lads have 1000cc sports bikes, typically the BMW S1000RR or the Yamaha R1. Perhaps I'm the only urbanite who's aware of such things, being a Brixton resident and a motorcyclist. These bikes are almost impossible to get insurance for in London, unless you're 30+, with a garage, a clean licence and an immaculate insurance history. They cost £15-20,000, do 190mph and have pretty much the highest theft rates of any vehicle, ever.  You need the training and reflexes of a fighter pilot to ride them well. I find it very hard to believe that the riders I've seen meet any of the conditions for insurance, except perhaps the garage. Not to put too fine a point on it, I'm 99.999% confident that the bikes are uninsured, and stolen. It's impossible for plod to do much about it. And maybe the accident rate makes it a self-limiting problem. If they would ride a little slower I might be able to get some registrations and search for them on the DVLA site, which would at least prove or disprove my theory about the insurance. But the number plates are always illegally small and fitted at an illegal angle.

Edit: a DVLA search doesn't tell you about insurance. Balls.


----------



## northeast (Dec 3, 2019)

Does anyone know how to get info on speed cameras, i pass the camera on Acre Lane near Lidl and normally see it triggered 3 or 4 times as i walk past. It must be making an absolute fortune for someone !


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2019)

northeast said:


> Does anyone know how to get info on speed cameras, i pass the camera on Acre Lane near Lidl and normally see it triggered 3 or 4 times as i walk past. It must be making an absolute fortune for someone !


I find it hard to muster much sympathy for speeding drivers getting fined.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 3, 2019)

You might get somewhere with a FOI request. Have a browse of previous answers Transparency and freedom of information releases


----------



## Smick (Dec 3, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> And another thing, while I'm here. Some of you may have noticed that a surprising number of local lads have 1000cc sports bikes, typically the BMW S1000RR or the Yamaha R1. Perhaps I'm the only urbanite who's aware of such things, being a Brixton resident and a motorcyclist. These bikes are almost impossible to get insurance for in London, unless you're 30+, with a garage, a clean licence and an immaculate insurance history. They cost £15-20,000, do 190mph and have pretty much the highest theft rates of any vehicle, ever.  You need the training and reflexes of a fighter pilot to ride them well. I find it very hard to believe that the riders I've seen meet any of the conditions for insurance, except perhaps the garage. Not to put too fine a point on it, I'm 99.999% confident that the bikes are uninsured, and stolen. It's impossible for plod to do much about it. And maybe the accident rate makes it a self-limiting problem. If they would ride a little slower I might be able to get some registrations and search for them on the DVLA site, which would at least prove or disprove my theory about the insurance. But the number plates are always illegally small and fitted at an illegal angle.
> 
> Edit: a DVLA search doesn't tell you about insurance. Balls.



Are they acting the dick on them? Contact the Safer Neighbourhood Team of the police and ask them what their opinion on it is. Once you bring it to their attention, they have to respond. I used to have some cock living near me who had a courtesy car while his was being repaired, and he used to reverse up the road a bit so he could get a better blast over the speed bumps. I took a quick vid, nothing evidential, but passed it onto the SNT and they went round and told him to wise up. Which he did. All good b


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 3, 2019)

I dunno...I'd rather the police put their limited resources into knife crime. The victims of naughty bikers are usually the bikers themselves. They're just doing it for thrills and showing off.  (These are not the crowd who use bikes to rob people - that lot use scooters. Which are not bikes, in biker parlance.)


----------



## teuchter (Dec 3, 2019)

northeast said:


> Does anyone know how to get info on speed cameras, i pass the camera on Acre Lane near Lidl and normally see it triggered 3 or 4 times as i walk past. It must be making an absolute fortune for someone !


What do you want to know about it?


----------



## klang (Dec 3, 2019)

teuchter said:


> What do you want to know about it?


how fast they are allowed to walk I guess.


----------



## clandestino (Dec 3, 2019)

clandestino said:


> I don't think Swinson has much of a future as LD leader. She'll be gone by Christmas. Good riddance.



Two days later, the twitter rumour is that Swinson's about to resign. It's like crack squirrels all over again!


----------



## CH1 (Dec 3, 2019)

clandestino said:


> Two days later, the twitter rumour is that Swinson's about to resign. It's like crack squirrels all over again!


That would be exciting - but it sounds like Momentum misinformation to me. Failing that Guido Fawkes - registered  in Eire to avoid libel charges.


----------



## clandestino (Dec 3, 2019)

CH1 said:


> That would be exciting - but it sounds like Momentum misinformation to me. Failing that Guido Fawkes - registered  in Eire to avoid libel charges.



Yeah, I don't believe a word of it either. Any excuse to relive the crack squirrel glory days tbh.


----------



## northeast (Dec 4, 2019)

editor said:


> I find it hard to muster much sympathy for speeding drivers getting fined.



Zero sympathy myself being cyclist and none car owner, but it's been in place for years clearly generating large amount of cash. Would it not be more useful to redesign the road / install more signage if people are driving too fast rather than just taken advantage by using it too generate cash?


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2019)

This weekend Black Culture Christmas Market in Brixton, Sat 7th and Sun 8th Dec 2019


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2019)

This looks interesting An Unholy Row – jazz writer and musician Dave Gelly talks at Carnegie Library, Tues 10th Dec 2019


----------



## ChrisSouth (Dec 5, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> They were given absurd tax advantages when Buy To Let mortgages were legalized. And BTL mortgages are a grossly unjust mechanism for widening the gap between rich and poor. A rental property is a speculative investment, but you're allowed to borrow 6 or 7 times your stake money at low interest. How can that be right? You wouldn't get a loan in order to buy stocks or bonds. It's the biggest step we've taken back to the feudal system in modern history. A few years ago it was even worse - there were syndicates of landlords buying up entire blocks off-plan with a deposit of 5% or less. They were supposed to increase their stake when the blocks were built, but they connived with dodgy surveyors and solicitors to get around it. I don't know whether that's still going on. Maybe the banking crisis put a stop to it, Plenty of BTL specialist lenders went bust.



It's a sorry mess, and the banking crisis did put pay to a lot of this. BTL mortgages are now above 'ordinary' mortgages, by quite a whack, and the the tax relief on rental properties is being whittled away, year on year. Something that Osborne bought in as chancellor (and I'm no fan of his). There has been a slow down in the BTL market, but it will take decades for it to see an impact in the reduction in rents/increase in affordability of properties. 

Part of the problem, especially in London, is the supply of properties. There just isn't enough housing, to meet population needs. It can be traced all the way back to the Buy To Let policy from the 1980s, and the failure to free up capital receipts to build new social housing. Personally, I think that anyone who owns a privately owned property in former social housing, and rents it out, should have it confiscated. Ditto people who sublet social housing.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 5, 2019)

À Propos all this political musing, I saw an intriguing Tea Party sign on a delightful web-blog devoted to the use and misuse of the apostrophe - in Dorset. Apostrophes

One wonders whether the Tea Party protester's sign refers to serving 22 year in prison or the US armed forces?


----------



## Ol Nick (Dec 5, 2019)

CH1 said:


> À Propos all this political musing, I saw an intriguing Tea Party sign on a delightful web-blog devoted to the use and misuse of the apostrophe - in Dorset. Apostrophes
> View attachment 191968
> One wonders whether the Tea Party protester's sign refers to serving 22 year in prison or the US armed forces?


They were probably a waiter.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 5, 2019)

ChrisSouth said:


> It's a sorry mess, and the banking crisis did put pay to a lot of this. BTL mortgages are now above 'ordinary' mortgages, by quite a whack, and the the tax relief on rental properties is being whittled away, year on year. Something that Osborne bought in as chancellor (and I'm no fan of his). There has been a slow down in the BTL market, but it will take decades for it to see an impact in the reduction in rents/increase in affordability of properties.
> 
> Part of the problem, especially in London, is the supply of properties. There just isn't enough housing, to meet population needs. It can be traced all the way back to the Buy To Let policy from the 1980s, and the failure to free up capital receipts to build new social housing. Personally, I think that anyone who owns a privately owned property in former social housing, and rents it out, should have it confiscated. Ditto people who sublet social housing.



On a broader cultural level the idea that its clever to be a landlord has seeped into working people I know. One of my van driver mates was going on about buying his Council flat and building a buy to let portfolio on it. This is complete fantasy. But even in the circles I work in its considered clever to be a buy to let landlord. Its seen as par with winning the lottery. Getting ahead and not having to work again.The worst thing about Thatcher legacy is that this kind of capitalist fantasy has become part of the ordinary culture. 

On more housing. The other issue is that seen in Loughborough Junction. There is potentially a lot of new housing in the pipeline. All by developers. So little affordable ( see thread on Hero of Switzerland). Secondly Mayor and Councils are passing this but not ensuring the social infrastructure is in place to give good standard of living for people. For example transport and social facilities for young people.

At least back in early 70s plans for development by Councils included things like Brixton Rec.

Now its all up to the "market".

From what I've seen in LJ its cramming as much rabbit hutches in as possible.


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2019)

What do we think of this in Windrush Square: 












Met Police wheel in giant LCD screen displaying mugshots of wanted individuals in Windrush Square, Brixton


----------



## Mr paulee (Dec 6, 2019)

editor said:


> What do we think of this in Windrush Square:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah weird one.
Can understand why they've done it, but seems very out of place right outside the Ritzy.


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2019)

Mr paulee said:


> Yeah weird one.
> Can understand why they've done it, but seems very out of place right outside the Ritzy.


It seems totally out of proportion for some of the crimes. I mean bike thieves are fucking scumbags, but there must be more worthy causes of such publicity than a twat who stole a single bike.


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2019)

Neat!






Spoof chlorinated chicken packaging appears in Brixton supermarkets over Donald Trump trade threat


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 7, 2019)

editor said:


> It seems totally out of proportion for some of the crimes. I mean bike thieves are fucking scumbags, but there must be more worthy causes of such publicity than a twat who stole a single bike.


Sounds like a PR gesture to me. They're saying they still have the resources to tackle minor crime. Whereas the truth is that arrests are dropping and crime is rising.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 7, 2019)

editor said:


> What do we think of this in Windrush Square:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw this in Tooley street by London Bridge station. Criminal masterminds undermining this country like an alleged bike thief.

Pathetic attempt by Police to be seen to be doing something.

Also these people aren't convicted of anything. I'm not that happy that names and photos of people wanted for questioning about minor crimes are publicly broadcast in this way.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 7, 2019)

I got my Brexit party literature today. See not all are happy with it:



Julia Stephenson , former Green party member and socialite, is the Brexit candidate, Article by her for Daily Mail:

Julia Stephenson on being too beautiful to be faithful | Daily Mail Online


----------



## CH1 (Dec 7, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I got my Brexit party literature today. See not all are happy with it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's still on the Green Party website. Not very efficient at purges, the Greens
Julia Stephenson


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 7, 2019)

CH1 said:


> She's still on the Green Party website. Not very efficient at purges, the Greens
> Julia Stephenson



To be fair to the Greens I think she just left to join Farage Brexit party rather than being purged. 

Her Twitter says she is a "Green Leaver".


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 7, 2019)

CH1 said:


> She's still on the Green Party website. Not very efficient at purges, the Greens
> Julia Stephenson



BTW some of the comments at end of her Daily Mail piece are worth a look. "Narcissist" is one.

Here she is on her difficult life:





> As a beautiful woman, I never had that fear I would be left alone.
> 
> There was always another charming, handsome replacement waiting in the wings to offer me the heady excitement of a new relationship.
> 
> For example, one afternoon I walked out of the hairdresser’s with a friend, only to have a gorgeous young man screech to a halt in his open-top Ferrari in front of me. ‘I couldn’t have lived with myself if I’d driven past you,’ he said. ‘Will you come to the polo with me on Saturday?’



Julia Stephenson on being too beautiful to be faithful | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 7, 2019)

On General Election issue. Had a chat with one of my local Labour Cllrs. Said I would be voting for Labour party. I said I liked Corbyn. Reply was " I know you like Corbyn but he will have to be replaced if he does not win". I then said I didn't want New Labour back in charge. He then mumbled something about how the debate has changed now. So yes significant part of party want a return to a revamped New Labour project.

I really feel that that the local Labour Council wants Helen Hayes re elected but wants Labour to perform poorly at national level so they can get rid of Corbyn and what he stands for. A move away from embracing neo liberalism as not reversible.

I found the lack of enthusiasm from my Labour Cllr for me supporting Corbyn annoying in hindsight. After all he was elected leader twice. Yet these people still will not get behind him.


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2019)

It was grand to be back at the Albert putting on a live show with The Scribes 






















Photos: Brixton Buzz party with The Scribes at the Prince Albert, Brixton, Fri 6th Dec 2019


----------



## CH1 (Dec 9, 2019)

*Vaushall RVT Hustings*
I went to this event on Saturday afternoon. The atmosphere was very different to the Herne Hill hustings the previous Tuesday, which was a capacity 300 crowd in the Half Moon Baptist Church.
The Royal Vauxhall Tavern is not an exceptionally large pub, and I would be surprised if there were many more than 100 at the hustings. Compèring was a bit different at the RVT too.

My most memorable take-ways were:
1. Lib Dem candidate Sarah Lewis saying chem sex drugs should be legalised - and access to addiction services improved. [that might have raised some eyebrows in Herne Hill Baptist Church]

2. Andrew McGuinness, BREXIT party guy was both eccentric and direct. When asked by Stonewall about trans people's rights he said he was in favour of everybody's rights, but this aspect was such a small section of the community it wasn't worth bothering with.

The compère retorted - "You heard it first here!" which seemed the only response in the circumstances.

The compère offered up a personal story on the NHS. He said his GP practice had been taken over by Lloyds Pharmacy, and when after a month-long wait he got an appointment it was with pharmacist, not a doctor, which he said was a cost-saving measure.

I haven't been able to trace any GP surgery which is owned by Lloyds Parmacy, can anyone point me in the right direction? Just curious.


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2019)

Some pics from our Sat bash at the Dog. Great to see the place as busy as it used to be!






















In photos: Queen Bitch party night at the Brixton Dogstar, Sat 7th Dec 2019


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2019)

£56 a pair






Brixton Recreation Centre Bookend


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2019)

Brixton news with han 

F*ck The Tories, played at The No Frills Folk Club folk session, The Windmill pub, Brixton


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2019)

An absolute shitload of police cars have just hurtled alone Coldharbour Lane towards Loughborough Junc. Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 11, 2019)

Apparently Brixton is awash with VFX artists. Jellyfish Pictures has two offices here. Their new one has room for 200 artists and a 50 seat screening room Jellyfish opens 200 artist ‘virtual’ studio in Brixton

Greetings to all you new Jellyfishes, whoever you are. Nice to have some more creative types around the place.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 11, 2019)

CH1 said:


> *Vaushall RVT Hustings*
> I went to this event on Saturday afternoon. The atmosphere was very different to the Herne Hill hustings the previous Tuesday, which was a capacity 300 crowd in the Half Moon Baptist Church.
> The Royal Vauxhall Tavern is not an exceptionally large pub, and I would be surprised if there were many more than 100 at the hustings. Compèring was a bit different at the RVT too.
> 
> ...



Good report.

Can u post about the Herne Hill one?


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> Apparently Brixton is awash with VFX artists. Jellyfish Pictures has two offices here. Their new one has room for 200 artists and a 50 seat screening room Jellyfish opens 200 artist ‘virtual’ studio in Brixton
> 
> Greetings to all you new Jellyfishes, whoever you are. Nice to have some more creative types around the place.


It's opposite the Barrier Block. Been there for ages.  Can't say I've met or had any interaction with any of their employees, either personally, socially or via the popular Brixton site I run.


----------



## MissL (Dec 12, 2019)

Just gone past three polling stations and each one had an insane queue outside. I've never seen that before here.


----------



## Rocky Sullivan (Dec 12, 2019)

I'll second that: I had to wait 15 mins this morning to vote. There was also a film crew outside.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Dec 12, 2019)

editor said:


> It's opposite the Barrier Block. Been there for ages.  Can't say I've met or had any interaction with any of their employees, either personally, socially or via the popular Brixton site I run.



i know quite a lot of people who’ve freelanced there. Meant to be good to work for on the whole.


----------



## nick (Dec 12, 2019)

editor said:


> Can't say I've met or had any interaction with any of their employees, either personally, socially or via the popular Brixton site I run.


 (my underline)

Out of interest, how would you know?


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2019)

nick said:


> (my underline)
> 
> Out of interest, how would you know?


Because an awful lot of new businesses moving into Brixton tend to send Buzz a press release to introduce themselves/invite us to a launch/drinks etc.


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2019)

Shot in Brixton. Love the end bit.


----------



## nick (Dec 12, 2019)

editor said:


> Because an awful lot of new businesses moving into Brixton tend to send Buzz a press release to introduce themselves/invite us to a launch/drinks etc.


Aah Buzz. Understood.
Guess  I was positing the chance that there are several thousand active Urbs who also work with/for Jellyfish (whatever that organisation may be).

no biggy


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2019)

nick said:


> Aah Buzz. Understood.
> Guess  I was positing the chance that there are several thousand active Urbs who also work with/for Jellyfish (whatever that organisation may be).


This is them:

 

They've got offices in The Edge in Brixton too. They seem to be doing very well for themselves with awards a-plenty and happy shareholders.

About Us - Jellyfish


----------



## CH1 (Dec 12, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Good report.
> Can u post about the Herne Hill one?


My apologies - I started at the time but I had IT problems. You will appreciate, due to passage of time - and the fact that most of the messaging from candidates was standard stuff I'm only giving the over-view. 
*Herne Hill Hustings - Half Moon Lane Baptist Church Tuesday 3rd December 2019*
Present on the podium - Jonathan Bartley (Green Party), Helen Hayes (Labour), Anthony Hodgson (Christian People's Alliance), Jane Lyons (Tory party)

Ms Lyons sought to take first blood by calling out financial mismanagement at King's College Hospital - which has been put into special measures.

This produced an interesting reaction. Both Jonathan Bartley (Green) and Helen Hayes (Labour) came back citing the history of the Orpington PFI hospital being bolted onto Kings - which was supposed to sort out the bankrupt PFI.

The Christian People's Alliance modestly and naively asked "What is PFI? - Is it some sort of investment scheme?".

Further interventions from Mr Hodgson (CPA) elucidated that he didn't expect to win, and was only really concerned about sorting out knife crime. Fair enough - but does he know anything more about knife crime than about PFI?

The other interesting spat was when Jane Lyons (Tory) pointed out that the Brexit Party candidate (who wasn't there) had previously been a Green Party approved cadidate. Not only that but Baroness Jenny Jones of Moulscoombe - an active Green member of the House of Lords - is in favour of Brexit.

I imagine Jonathan Bartley found this quite embarrassing, but could not see as he was about 25 yards from me and I hadn't taken my glasses. 

I can't think of anything else that stepped outside the expected zones.

The compère of the Herne Hill forum hustings made a big thing of asking how many people had made their minds up how to vote at the beginning and the end of the event. He seemed a bit disappointed that there was not much movement!


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2019)

First time I can ever recall queuing to vote in Hillmead School. #toriesout


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 12, 2019)

I just voted and despite rain looked like a constant flow of people- Minet Road polling station.

I looked at the polling figures and slow in early morning. Lot of people around six PM. 

I've been hearing that looks like high turnout across London 

Massive queues outside London polling stations as people flock to vote

Hope this works well for Corbyn. 

As I've said before at least one of my New Labour Cllrs wants to use this election to get rid of Corbyn. IMO so Labour party can be put back in hands of the "centre " again.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 12, 2019)

editor said:


> Shot in Brixton. Love the end bit.




That was great.

Makes me glad I live around here.

Yes and last bit at end is great.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 13, 2019)

I didn't see the point in voting in one of the safest Labour seats. Not voting for Corbyn makes me feel the tiniest bit less miserable about what he's done.


----------



## alex_ (Dec 13, 2019)

Underground resistance playing at phonox in April - date for Techno people

Underground Resistance (DJ)

tickets are a fiver this far in advance


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2019)

*sobs 

Local General Election 2019 results in detail – and some scant consolation


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2019)

Got sent this. Yes it's a nice idea but when the comparatively tiny size of the gift is telegraphed to local media outlets via an expensive PR agency, the cynic in me is less impressed.



> *Dark nights, bright kids in Brixton*
> 
> 150 children in Brixton will be more visible when they are out and about, thanks to their local Specsavers store.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 14, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> I didn't see the point in voting in one of the safest Labour seats. Not voting for Corbyn makes me feel the tiniest bit less miserable about what he's done.



What has he done?

Given that all three local seats got comfortable Labour majorities Corbyn led Labour party did ok in Lambeth.


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2019)

I've witnessed some awfully drunk people tonight - puke everywhere - and developed a hatred of Shed Seven based on the state of their fans.


----------



## alex_ (Dec 14, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> What has he done?
> 
> Given that all three local seats got comfortable Labour majorities Corbyn led Labour party did ok in Lambeth.



The Streatham labour candidate could be a donkey and still get elected for parliament.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 14, 2019)

alex_ said:


> The Streatham labour candidate could be a donkey and still get elected for parliament.



What point are you making?

The fact is that unlike some other parts of the country most people choose Labour in this area.


----------



## Big Bertha (Dec 14, 2019)

alex_ said:


> The Streatham labour candidate could be a donkey and still get elected for parliament.


The streatham labour candidate could be a balloon on a stick and still get elected to Parliament.


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2019)

Word is that the Brixton Brewdog really isn't doing very well at all, despite an expensive refurb so soon after opening. Oh dear, how sad.


----------



## Big Bertha (Dec 14, 2019)

Brewdog is for sale apparently


----------



## alex_ (Dec 14, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> What point are you making?
> 
> The fact is that unlike some other parts of the country most people choose Labour in this area.



The point is that they aren’t voting for the candidate.


----------



## Mr Retro (Dec 14, 2019)

alex_ said:


> The point is that they aren’t voting for the candidate.


I voted for Stella Creasy because she’s a really good local MP but you’re right. A drunken chimp could stand in Walthamstow and skate in.


----------



## northeast (Dec 14, 2019)

Big Bertha said:


> Brewdog is for sale apparently



Shame...not stepped in the door myself. But certainly doesn't seem a bad place if you take it a face value. Seems in control of its customers Certainly lot better than can be said for other establishments on coldharbour.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2019)

northeast said:


> Shame...not stepped in the door myself. But certainly doesn't seem a bad place if you take it a face value. Seems in control of its customers Certainly lot better than can be said for other establishments on coldharbour.


At 'face value' it's a really expensive, bland bar owned by sexist, capitalist cunts cashing in on the ethos of punk. I'm not sure what bars 'aren't in control of their customers' but I'd prefer any of them to Brewdog. I couldn't give a fuck if they fuck off out of Brixton, along with their 'community owned' bullshit.


----------



## alex_ (Dec 15, 2019)

editor said:


> At 'face value' it's a really expensive, bland bar owned by sexist, capitalist cunts cashing in on the ethos of punk. I'm not sure what bars 'aren't in control of their customers' but I'd prefer any of them to Brewdog. I couldn't give a fuck if they fuck off out of Brixton, along with their 'community owned' bullshit.



I’m have expected More support for a living wage employer.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 15, 2019)

editor said:


> Word is that the Brixton Brewdog really isn't doing very well at all, despite an expensive refurb so soon after opening. Oh dear, how sad.


What is their distinctive offer? The place looks like a bit bland to me. If I was a Brewdog punk drinker, so to speak, I would go to Wetherspoons. Mind you if you want the snazzy seats as per Brewdog Coldharbour Lane you'd have to go to the Peckham Wetherspoons.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 15, 2019)

alex_ said:


> The point is that they aren’t voting for the candidate.



Which is what I meant.

Unlike the "Red Wall" the vote for a Corbyn led Labour party held up in London. People didn't change to voting for Boris. The LDs despite being full on Remain didn't do well in London. 

Now Corbyn/ McDonnell are going I really hope my local MPs understand that the Labour party economic programme was popular and should be kept. I didn't want a return to the centre ground.


----------



## Big Bertha (Dec 15, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Which is what I meant.
> 
> Unlike the "Red Wall" the vote for a Corbyn led Labour party held up in London. People didn't change to voting for Boris. The LDs despite being full on Remain didn't do well in London.
> 
> Now Corbyn/ McDonnell are going I really hope my local MPs understand that the Labour party economic programme was popular and should be kept. I didn't want a return to the centre ground.


The London  vote was an anti brexit vote more than anything I think


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2019)

alex_ said:


> I’m have expected More support for a living wage employer.


What? So people are supposed to back any employer, regardless of their ethics, just because they pay the Living Wage? What a ridiculous assertion.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 15, 2019)

Mr Retro said:


> I voted for Stella Creasy because she’s a really good local MP but you’re right. A drunken chimp could stand in Walthamstow and skate in.



I'm not clear. Your agreeing but saying you voted for Creasy. So you would have voted Labour anyway?


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 15, 2019)

editor said:


> At 'face value' it's a really expensive, bland bar owned by sexist, capitalist cunts cashing in on the ethos of punk. I'm not sure what bars 'aren't in control of their customers' but I'd prefer any of them to Brewdog. I couldn't give a fuck if they fuck off out of Brixton, along with their 'community owned' bullshit.


I prefer them, because their customers are quiet. Whereas I'd like the Satay bar and Rum Kitchen gone, because the customers arrive by car, drive around drunk and high and and make as much noise as possible with their car stereos and big engines. It's all LOOK AT ME IN MY FLASH CAR. The outside seating makes for an audience for the car cunts. so they come from all over South London to cruise past and make even more noise, burning petrol and making pollution just for entertainment. Which they think is cool. Fucking brainless muppets should have their cars crushed.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 15, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> What has he done?
> 
> Given that all three local seats got comfortable Labour majorities Corbyn led Labour party did ok in Lambeth.


Didn't campaign against Brexit before the referendum, never explained the harm Brexit would do to working class voters, didn't unite his party, fragmented the Labour vote and gifted Brexit and a huge majority to the most greedy amoral right wing leader this country's had since...er...probably the dark ages. All of that is Corbyn's fault. See Polly Toynbee for more.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 15, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> I prefer them, because their customers are quiet. Whereas I'd like the Satay bar and Rum Kitchen gone, because the customers arrive by car, drive around drunk and high and and make as much noise as possible with their car stereos and big engines. It's all LOOK AT ME IN MY FLASH CAR. The outside seating makes for an audience for the car cunts. so they come from all over South London to cruise past and make even more noise, burning petrol and making pollution just for entertainment. Which they think is cool. Fucking brainless muppets should have their cars crushed.


A better solution would be to ban cars from coldharbour lane.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 15, 2019)

teuchter said:


> A better solution would be to ban cars from coldharbour lane.


Am I imagining that there is a plan to ban cars from Atlantic road and send them all down Coldharbour?


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 15, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> Didn't campaign against Brexit before the referendum, never explained the harm Brexit would do to working class voters, didn't unite his party, fragmented the Labour vote and gifted Brexit and a huge majority to the most greedy amoral right wing leader this country's had since...er...probably the dark ages. All of that is Corbyn's fault. See Polly Toynbee for more.



I've read Polly. She still thinks Corbyn should have got the party to go Remain. That doesn't make sense to me. Outside London , as this election showed, whole sections of the working class wanted Brexit.

If he had got the party to go all out Remain he would have kept Helen Hayes happy and other Remainers but alienated other sections of the party outside London.

In 2017 he went to the country saying accepted the result. This time the policy was understandable but not easy to get across in such a divided country.

Fact of the matter is even if there had been a second referendum it would have been close.

The other thing is that people like Polly have their own agenda. They never liked the move to the left. There will know be big push by the likes of Polly and her ilk to go back to the days of New Labour centrism.

Which is why I , a Remainer, never was big supporter of things like Peoples Vote campaigns.

I was against leaving as I think the whole thing was pushed by the anti immigration right.  I would accept leaving if this country had kept free movement.

Of course the counter argument to what you are saying is that if Corbyn had kept to the 2017 position - honouring the result for Brexit- no second referendum- the Labour party would not have lost the Red Wall.

The LDs tried to go all out Remain and did poorly.

Not trying to have a go at you. I understand where you are coming from.  I also do think some on left don't see that the working class in different areas have different positions on EU/ Brexit. In London nearly all the people I know doing working class jobs are Remain. And a lot criticise Corbyn for not being Remain enough.

This is a divided country and I don't think the prospects are good.

London is very different from other parts of the country. Saying this as someone from South West.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 15, 2019)

He should have committed against Brexit as soon as he was elected leader in 2015.  He should have toured Labour heartlands outside London and persuaded anti-EU voters that they'd been misled about the EU and immigration by the press. He had 4 years to change their minds but he did damn-all. And now look where we are. He always seemed ambivalent about the EU. He was too tetchy and rude and charmless to convince anyone that he was pro Remain even though he voted for it. His leadership style and poor interpersonal skills make him an ineffective campaigner for anything, especially a contentious issue such as Brexit. Someone with the right personality for the job could have made a dent in anti-EU feeling.  His greatest failing was to be unaware of his weaknesses and to believe he was cut out for the job. He's let the whole country down. He's let Europe down. He's even let the World down. Britain could have helped push Europe and the World towards fairer sharing of resources and a cooperative climate strategy, the way Angela Merkel has done. Instead everything has slipped backwards. Europe has weakened. We all need a socialist approach so badly, but he's spent 4 years farting around and the only difference he's made is to enable right wing dictators. Curse him.


----------



## Big Bertha (Dec 15, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> He should have committed against Brexit as soon as he was elected leader in 2015.  He should have toured Labour heartlands outside London and persuaded anti-EU voters that they'd been misled about the EU and immigration by the press. He had 4 years to change their minds but he did damn-all. And now look where we are. He always seemed ambivalent about the EU. He was too tetchy and rude and charmless to convince anyone that he was pro Remain even though he voted for it. His leadership style and poor interpersonal skills make him an ineffective campaigner for anything, especially a contentious issue such as Brexit. Someone with the right personality for the job could have made a dent in anti-EU feeling.  His greatest failing was to be unaware of his weaknesses and to believe he was cut out for the job. He's let the whole country down. He's let Europe down. He's even let the World down. Britain could have helped push Europe and the World towards fairer sharing of resources and a cooperative climate strategy, the way Angela Merkel has done. Instead everything has slipped backwards. Europe has weakened. We all need a socialist approach so badly, but he's spent 4 years farting around and the only difference he's made is to enable right wing dictators. Curse him.


He should have resigned after he lost to Theresa May imho.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 15, 2019)

If Corbyn had any insight into his talents and failings he shouldn't have stood for election as Labour leader. History will write him off as just another man with an ego problem who has aggravated the damage done by the patriarchy. There must be 1000 women who could have done a better job than him. Off we go towards hyper-capitalism and the climate apocalypse. If we could clone Merkel and install her as leader of every country, we'd have half a chance of averting disaster.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 15, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> If Corbyn had any insight into his talents and failings he shouldn't have stood for election as Labour leader. History will write him off as just another man with an ego problem who has aggravated the damage done by the patriarchy. There must be 1000 women who could have done a better job than him. Off we go towards hyper-capitalism and the climate apocalypse. If we could clone Merkel and install her as leader of every country, we'd have half a chance of averting disaster.



He didn't expect to win leadership. He stood to give left a voice in leadership election.

His unexpected win led to massive increase of membership of Labour party.

So imho not a big macho ego. 

Any new leader promoting the same economic programme will get a hard time in opposing hyper capitalism.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> He didn't expect to win leadership. He stood to give left a voice in leadership election.
> 
> His unexpected win led to massive increase of membership of Labour party.
> 
> ...


Even more so in the face of a well funded, hyper aggressive campaign of blatant lies and scaremongering across social media and the national press. He never stood a fucking chance. No one would.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 15, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I've read Polly. She still thinks Corbyn should have got the party to go Remain. That doesn't make sense to me. Outside London , as this election showed, whole sections of the working class wanted Brexit.........


Don't agree. I think Polly Toynbee is right in the sense that Labour could have decided to campaign for remain.

The Xenophobic leave nonsense didn't stop one of the most vocal leavers - Caroline Flint - succumbing to the venom of Brexit.

The whole episode is an object lesson in manipulation. The only ones to benefit have been the Scots Nats and the Tories. Labour and Lib Dems have been destroyed by Brexit, at least for some years.

Labour's schizophrenia prevented any possibility of a joint anti Tory electoral position with other parties - which was fine in Momentum seats in London, but screwed them up elsewhere - except strongholds like Manchester and Liverpool.

I think the lesson is that people want some sparkle from their politicians. Boris played it like some sort of game show like Robot Wars. Meanwhile many Labour front-liners were as exciting as Sunday School teachers.

I feel sorry for the disgruntled ex-MP for Ipswich, who was brave enough to tell the tellers at the count that campaigning today is nothing but lies.
GE 2019: Sandy Martin condemns Tory campaign as 'lies'


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 15, 2019)

Look at the twat's logic in the Observer: "We are living in highly volatile times. Two-and-a-half years ago, in the first general election I contested as Labour leader, our party increased its share of the popular vote by 10 percentage points. On Thursday, on a desperately disappointing night, we fell back eight points."  A net gain of 2 points despite everything being against me. So really, I won.

We won the argument, but I regret we didn’t convert that into a majority for change | Jeremy Corbyn


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 15, 2019)

The police have tweeted: "A Section 60 has been implemented until 00:00hrs on Monday, 16 December across the SW2, SW9 and SW24 areas. This follows gang tensions in the area." That means stop and search without reasonable suspicion.



Perhaps they mean SE24.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 15, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Don't agree. I think Polly Toynbee is right in the sense that Labour could have decided to campaign for remain.
> 
> The Xenophobic leave nonsense didn't stop one of the most vocal leavers - Caroline Flint - succumbing to the venom of Brexit.
> 
> ...



It was Swinson who refused to work with Corbyn. She said that she would not work with a Labour party led by Corbyn. Despite giving the impression that LDs would do anything to stop Brexit.

Caroline Flint , like Kinnock in Wales , were Remain but when their constituents voted leave they listened to their voters and supported Leave.

Hoey has been criticised on this forum for being Leave when most of her constituents were Remain. So I don't understand how how ex Labour MPs like Flint can be criticised for representing and listening to their voters

I also would like to know what exactly campaigning for Remain meant. To me from an objective point of view a lot of the criticism of EU and how it operates are valid. I always had the feeling from hard-line Remainers that the EU was just fine.

I also felt a lot of Remain talk was exactly what pissed of working class people in de industrialised areas of the "Red Wall". That the Remain message was can't we just return to nice centre ground politics. Its precisely what Swinson offered.

What I would like to now from posters here in a Remain area is this ( and that includes posters who have liked posts having a go at Corbyn:

Was it just Labour party position on Brexit that was wrong or was it the radical economic programme?

Secondly do posters here want a new leadership that continues the radical economic programme?

Just like to know where people stand.

IMHO the radical economic programme propose In the Labour maniefesto only seemed such as this country has gone down the path of neo liberalism so much.

If enacted it would put this country back up with France and Germany in state "intervention" in economy.

Momentum don't control London Labour party. Out of the three seats Helen Hayes was not Corbyn supporter. She survived a re selection vote. Vauxhall was Florence - a supporter of the Progress wing of the party. Only in Streatham was their chosen a Corybnite.

Going back to Brixton issues there was a big increase in membership due to Corbyn.

I know some of these people. They are people like me who have been involved in community issues for years. Who have had nothing but grudging acceptance of hostiltiy from our New Labour Cllrs .

They joined or re joined the Labour party as they hoped the Corbyn election would lead to the Lambeth Labour party becoming a party that would campaign on services to ordinary working people rather than be the friend of developers and gentrification.

These people are "student politics" who are a "sect" in Labour party who all should be expelled as Alan Johnson said.

They are ordinary people who want a party that campaigns and works with communities.

Up North a lot of the dislike of the Labour party is that people feel that over the years its abandoned them. The same is here imo.


----------



## Big Bertha (Dec 15, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Going back to Brixton issues there was a big increase in membership due to Corbyn.
> 
> .



i think this is the problem, Brixton didn’t need  a big increase in membership, would have been labour anyway.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 15, 2019)

Big Bertha said:


> i think this is the problem, Brixton didn’t need  a big increase in membership, would have been labour anyway.



Why is big increase in membership a problem? I don't understand what you are getting at. Please make it more clear.

Political parties imo aren't just about getting a Cllr or MP.

Power in this country is in Local Councils and Parliament. Political parties are meant to be mass organisations representing the people.

That is from when the franchise was extended.

I'm not clear what you mean.

Are you saying it is better in this country system of political parties contesting election that the membership is low?

My post is saying that those who have joined Labour party due to Corbyn are those, in my experience, who have track record of community involvement.

Why is that a problem?

Surely its a positive for democracy?


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 15, 2019)

Christ its depressing here on Brixton forum sometimes. On politics boards Im pretty mainstream.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 15, 2019)

Big Bertha said:


> i think this is the problem, Brixton didn’t need  a big increase in membership, would have been labour anyway.



Another thing Ive just thought of.

Debates here about gentrification. For example property developers wriggling out of affordable housing . Been told its not the Council ( or in some quarters has been implied not the poor old developers ) fault.

One should take this to parliament.

Well Corbyn gave people a chance to join / rejoin Labour party to enact changes.

Locals I know joined Labour party under Corbyn leadership as felt that at last a Labour party that might have a go at the rich and powerful.

instead of one banging head against brick wall of Lambeth Council or being given stick here for continually moaning about gentrification at last a chance to have government which will have a go at the rich and powerful interests in this society.

Anyone on this forum think that this was wrong?


----------



## CH1 (Dec 15, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Up North a lot of the dislike of the Labour party is that people feel that over the years its abandoned them. The same is here imo.


I don't know why you say that about the north of England.
It's not all starving children at food banks.
More families own their own houses and drive a car than here in London.
Partly out of necessity - public transport is worse.
The anti migrant effect is probably partly down to migrants taking up pubic housing and benefits (albeit they are entitled to do so).

I lived in Manchester years ago and was there only 2 weeks ago. Manchester is suffering the same over-development as here, though possibly you wouldn't call it gentrification as Mancunians are more egalitarian and sociable than Londoners - even south Londoners. In the area I was it is in fact a big student housing epidemic. Look at this former Unitarian Chapel in Gothic style, founded by Mrs Gaskell's husband in Upper Brook Street. This building was a ruin ready for demolition 5 years ago - now it has been transformed into student accomodation at £200 per room per week - targeted at the Chinese market. The Chapel-Manchester Student Accommodation, Manchester Student Flats and Houses to Rent-6apt.com

Amazingly the only Manchester constituency with a major increase in Lib Dem vote was Withington - which as a massive student population. They must have found the Lib Dem message congenial - whereas I would have expected the student fee debacle to still be rankling. Maybe it was and if the coalition had never happened Withington would still be Lib Dem.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 15, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> He should have committed against Brexit as soon as he was elected leader in 2015.  He should have toured Labour heartlands outside London and persuaded anti-EU voters that they'd been misled about the EU and immigration by the press. He had 4 years to change their minds but he did damn-all. And now look where we are. He always seemed ambivalent about the EU. He was too tetchy and rude and charmless to convince anyone that he was pro Remain even though he voted for it. His leadership style and poor interpersonal skills make him an ineffective campaigner for anything, especially a contentious issue such as Brexit. Someone with the right personality for the job could have made a dent in anti-EU feeling.  His greatest failing was to be unaware of his weaknesses and to believe he was cut out for the job. He's let the whole country down. He's let Europe down. He's even let the World down. Britain could have helped push Europe and the World towards fairer sharing of resources and a cooperative climate strategy, the way Angela Merkel has done. Instead everything has slipped backwards. Europe has weakened. We all need a socialist approach so badly, but he's spent 4 years farting around and the only difference he's made is to enable right wing dictators. Curse him.



Merkel isn't popular in Greece after what was done to Greece under her watch.

I would hardly call Merkel an advocate for a socialist approach.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 15, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I don't know why you say that about the north of England.
> It's not all starving children at food banks.
> More families own their own houses and drive a car than here in London.
> Partly out of necessity - public transport is worse.
> ...



Mnachester was Remain. 

As in Italy its the small towns and areas outside big conurbations that have lost out over the years.

Will try it find the article on Italy.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 15, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I don't know why you say that about the north of England.
> It's not all starving children at food banks.
> More families own their own houses and drive a car than here in London.
> Partly out of necessity - public transport is worse.
> ...



Found the article:

How the megacities of Europe stole a continent’s wealth

Its about Italy but imo is relevant here.

The area it discusses was Communist stronghold. Now with post industrialisation the same areas outside the boomig big cities are voting for the right.

Been abandoned.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 16, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Manchester was Remain.
> As in Italy its the small towns and areas outside big conurbations that have lost out over the years.
> Will try it find the article on Italy.


2 voting stats about Manchester
1. Graham Stringer, the re-elected MP for Blakely - used to be leader of Manchester City council. He is as virulently LEAVE as Kate Hoey.
2. there are 96 Labour Councillors and three Lib Dems.

I'm not sure about Momentum. Manchester has always been Labour. 

Are you suggesting that the people of Rotherham (which is adjacent to Sheffield) punished Caroline Flint because they are more "small town" or what? 

It's likely that unemployment is higher in Rotherham - it could be suffering from rust-belt Trumpism. Manchester on the other hand is booming with the BBC and ITV having major broadcasting centres there, plus they have a relatively new high quality concert hall and numerous galleries, libraries etc. Plus universities catering for up to 100,000 students - which I daresay employ loads of people.

In the case of Rotherham I think I may agree with you that they voted for Trump because their town is a dump. So what's the answer to that?


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> I prefer them, because their customers are quiet. Whereas I'd like the Satay bar and Rum Kitchen gone, because the customers arrive by car, drive around drunk and high and and make as much noise as possible with their car stereos and big engines. It's all LOOK AT ME IN MY FLASH CAR. The outside seating makes for an audience for the car cunts. so they come from all over South London to cruise past and make even more noise, burning petrol and making pollution just for entertainment. Which they think is cool. Fucking brainless muppets should have their cars crushed.


I think you're being really unfair on Satay Bar. Rum Kitchen, on the other hand, does fit some of your description - with added punch-ups and gnarliness.


----------



## Mr paulee (Dec 16, 2019)

editor said:


> I think you're being really unfair on Satay Bar. Rum Kitchen, on the other hand, does fit some of your description - with added punch-ups and gnarliness.



Rum kitchen has the longest happy happy 'hour' I have ver seen...


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 16, 2019)

CH1 said:


> 2 voting stats about Manchester
> 1. Graham Stringer, the re-elected MP for Blakely - used to be leader of Manchester City council. He is as virulently LEAVE as Kate Hoey.
> 2. there are 96 Labour Councillors and three Lib Dems.
> 
> ...



I think you need to read the article I posted up.

Bringing it back to Brixton forum. The article is , to put it simply, saying that large conurbations can develop on the knowledge economy. As you say universities etc.

The old SME industrial sector has been , under globalization, sent to China.

So now Europe has what are called "surplus population". In the old days these people would be emigrated to America.

See the same Loughborough Junction/ Brixton. Inequality is now normalised. Whilst cutting edge projects (like Pop) for the new middle classes are seen as progressive.

This is the kind of thing that led to area in the "Red Wall" voting for Boris.

Here in Brixton/ Loughborough Junction its different as the largely Black population aren't going to vote for Boris or Farage. Which I agree with.

So imo the new Red Wall is inner London. These voters endorsed a Corbyn radical manifesto. Might be a minority across the country but that is what happened.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 16, 2019)

e


----------



## Angellic (Dec 17, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I think you need to read the article I posted up.
> 
> Bringing it back to Brixton forum. The article is , to put it simply, saying that large conurbations can develop on the knowledge economy. As you say universities etc.
> 
> ...




Is it true that Brixton/ Loughborough Junction has a 'largely Black population'?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 17, 2019)

Mr paulee said:


> Rum kitchen has the longest happy happy 'hour' I have ver seen...




I have never been in The Rum Kitchen, but having looked at its menu online, a couple of quid off an £8 cocktail would not make me too happy, no matter how long the offer may be on for each day.


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I have never been in The Rum Kitchen, but having looked at its menu online, a couple of quid off an £8 cocktail would not make me too happy, no matter how long the offer may be on for each day.


I could be wrong but it appears to have one of the highest bouncer/punter ratios I've seen around Brixton.  I've never enjoyed the vibe in there at night.


----------



## Jimbeau (Dec 17, 2019)

Angellic said:


> Is it true that Brixton/ Loughborough Junction has a 'largely Black population'?



Generally no, according the last Census, although possibly in Coldharbour ward depending on how people self-identify. Fascinating Excel tool here: Detailed Ethnicity by Age & Sex Ward Tools  (2011 Census) – London Datastore

Striking contrast between Ferndale and Coldharbour, despite them being next to each other. Tulse Hill/Brixton Hill and Stockwell/Vassal are much more similar pairings.


----------



## Big Bertha (Dec 17, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Why is big increase in membership a problem? I don't understand what you are getting at. Please make it more clear.
> 
> Political parties imo aren't just about getting a Cllr or MP.
> 
> ...


What I meant was that rather than increasing the amount of supporters in Brixton (which is heavily labour anyway) it would make more electoral sense to widen their appeal to other areas/demographics.


----------



## Big Bertha (Dec 17, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Another thing Ive just thought of.
> 
> Well Corbyn gave people a chance to join / rejoin Labour party to enact changes.
> 
> ...


I think a lot of people only voted for Corbyn because there might be a chance of a second referendum if he won. His policies in general weren’t important


----------



## CH1 (Dec 17, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I think you need to read the article I posted up.


If the gist of it is that there is a drift from towns and rural parts to cities, this is hardly new. Nor is it peculiar to Italy and Britain. Same happens in Nigeria and Cairo.

I lost two jobs in the 1980s due to Tory Hezza policy of trying to beef up run-down areas by relocating industry.

My job from 1979-1983 was working for RS Components, which was moved lock stock and barrel to the Corby Enterprise Zone. I see there is now talk of Free Ports - designed to beef up Great Grimsby etc.

My job from 1985-1989 working for an electronics manufacturer was transferred to Glenrothes - an easy commute?

Following the accession of Tony Blair they seemed to stop fiddling about bringing jobs to redundant steel workers and just trust to the efficiency of the free market.

The point I was trying to make is that these disgruntled ex-Labour supporters who have now defected to Boris are highly unlikely to be life-long socialists now reduced to food bank customers. Much more likely they own their own home and go to Benidorm twice a year.

In fact they are precisely the sort who Caroline Flint condemned Emily Thornberry for saying were dim or whatever she is supposed to have said.

Personally I'm with Emily Thornberry. Working class Toryism has little attraction for me. It seems to me that one thing working class Tories generally exhibit is they begrudge people things they themselves don't even want. If Labour chase that attitude they really will be intellectually dead.

I like Will Self's reflection on the election and the environment A Point of View - Expectations of Democracy - BBC Sounds


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 17, 2019)

Big Bertha said:


> What I meant was that rather than increasing the amount of supporters in Brixton (which is heavily labour anyway) it would make more electoral sense to widen their appeal to other areas/demographics.



I didn't think increase in membership was solely down to new members in Lambeth.

The issue of Brixton / Lambeth is an interesting one. My ex Cllr Rachel once told me the membership had got so low in later Blair years it was difficult to fill officer posts of local party organisation. 

People left over Iraq. That was the final straw. 

I have a feeling what you are saying is that "demographic" in Brixton isn't representative of the whole country. "Widening the appeal" does sound like the "centre" ground type of politics to me. The mythical middle of the ground reasonable sort of person who would vote Labour put is put off by certain "demographics" having undue say in it.

Which is of course the Blair line.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 17, 2019)

Big Bertha said:


> I think a lot of people only voted for Corbyn because there might be a chance of a second referendum if he won. His policies in general weren’t important



You didn't answer my question. If Corbyn is replaced would you support a Labour party with the same economic manifesto?

I don't agree that people voted just because Labour said second referendum.

The LDs and Green party put case that they were the parties of Remain.

Labour position got a lot of stick from Remainers for not being Remain enough.

This isn't a criticism of Remainers. Its a fact.

In the Red Wall the party was criticised for not being Brexit enough. So lost seats.

Labour party did try to concentrate on issues like NHS . This helped to keep Labour vote. Plus Swinson was in Tory / LD government enacting austerity. Didn't endear her to many Labour voters.

So no I don't think Labour vote was just about them supporting second referendum.


----------



## Big Bertha (Dec 18, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> You didn't answer my question. If Corbyn is replaced would you support a Labour party with the same economic manifesto?
> 
> I don't agree that people voted just because Labour said second referendum.
> 
> ...


Their economic manifesto was a wish list. 
Not believable. 
Certainly not economic!

without Corbyn (or his acolytes) I think they would be more likely to come up with a manifesto that would be trustworthy


----------



## Angellic (Dec 18, 2019)

Jimbeau said:


> Generally no, according the last Census, although possibly in Coldharbour ward depending on how people self-identify. Fascinating Excel tool here: Detailed Ethnicity by Age & Sex Ward Tools  (2011 Census) – London Datastore
> 
> Striking contrast between Ferndale and Coldharbour, despite them being next to each other. Tulse Hill/Brixton Hill and Stockwell/Vassal are much more similar pairings.




Thanks for the link.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2019)

Big Bertha said:


> Their economic manifesto was a wish list.
> Not believable.
> Certainly not economic!
> 
> without Corbyn (or his acolytes) I think they would be more likely to come up with a manifesto that would be trustworthy


And your expertise in this area is what? Reading right wing trash newspapers and regurgitating their propaganda here?


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2019)

Big Bertha said:


> I think a lot of people only voted for Corbyn because there might be a chance of a second referendum if he won. His policies in general weren’t important


Well there's a totally credible blanket statement made on behalf of millions of voters


----------



## Big Bertha (Dec 18, 2019)

editor said:


> Well there's a totally credible blanket statement made on behalf of millions of voters


Just to clarify...

I was responding to a question asking what I thought. 

Certainly was not intending to make a statement on behalf of millions of people!!


----------



## Big Bertha (Dec 18, 2019)

editor said:


> And your expertise in this area is what? Reading right wing trash newspapers and regurgitating their propaganda here?


Again I literally only answered a question! Didn’t mean to upset you


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2019)

Saturday: Christmas Market at Grove Adventure Playground in Brixton, Sat 21st Dec, 11am-3pm


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2019)

Big Bertha said:


> Just to clarify...
> 
> I was responding to a question asking what I thought.
> 
> Certainly was not intending to make a statement on behalf of millions of people!!


So have you got anything to back up your assertion that Corbyn's policies "weren't important" to the millions of people who voted for him?


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2019)

Brixton news: Brixton’s Pulross Road residents complain about unholy racket from Victoria Line ventilation shaft


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2019)

This Friday! Brixton’s Biggest Xmas Pop Party, Friday 20th Dec at the Effra Social – free entry!


----------



## klang (Dec 18, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> e


bit early for me tbh but thanks for the offer. might get back to you on that Friday eve.


----------



## Mr paulee (Dec 18, 2019)

editor said:


> I could be wrong but it appears to have one of the highest bouncer/punter ratios I've seen around Brixton.  I've never enjoyed the vibe in there at night.


No there is always something slightly menacing with regards to the vibe.
Agree on the bouncer/clientele ratio.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2019)

Bit of local interest 
BXHS Xmas Bauble no.1:  Jim Bob : Brixton Hill Studios


----------



## Mr Retro (Dec 18, 2019)

Big Bertha said:


> Their economic manifesto was a wish list.
> Not believable.
> Certainly not economic!
> 
> without Corbyn (or his acolytes) I think they would be more likely to come up with a manifesto that would be trustworthy


This is undoubtedly true and I think it put off a lot of people. It's legitimate for people to question what a massive spending program would mean for them. I think they either didn't believe it making the manifesto meaningless to them or thought they'd have to pay for it which scared them.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2019)

Mr Retro said:


> This is undoubtedly true and I think it put off a lot of people. It's legitimate for people to question what a massive spending program would mean for them. I think they either didn't believe it making the manifesto meaningless to them or thought they'd have to pay for it which scared them.


That was the Tory propaganda which you're dutifully parroting. Except it wasn't true. 



> Voters last week were six percentage points more likely to support railway nationalisation than they were at the 2017 election, with 64 per cent in favour and just 23 per cent opposed. Support for water companies’ renationalisation also increased by the same amount, with 63 per cent now in favour and 23 per cent opposed.



Public support for nationalisation increased while Jeremy Corbyn was Labour leader, poll finds


----------



## Mr Retro (Dec 18, 2019)

editor said:


> That was the Tory propaganda which you're dutifully parroting. Except it wasn't true.
> 
> Public support for nationalisation increased while Jeremy Corbyn was Labour leader, poll finds


But if Nationalisation was popular with voters why didn't people vote for it?


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2019)

Mr Retro said:


> But if Nationalisation was popular with voters why didn't people vote for it?


Oooh, now let me think. What other big voter-splitting issue might there have been in people's minds around election time?


----------



## Mr Retro (Dec 18, 2019)

editor said:


> Oooh, now let me think. What other big voter-splitting issue might there have been in people's minds around election time?


For me it was of course Brexit, the bonkers economic manifesto and Corbyn himself and his inability to lead or convince on either. Others have their view, that's mine.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2019)

Mr Retro said:


> For me it was of course Brexit, the bonkers economic manifesto and Corbyn himself and his inability to lead or convince on either. Others have their view, that's mine.


What was the "bonkers economics manifesto" and why do you think the Tory one was, presumably, better?


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 18, 2019)

Oh come ON! The manifesto was of scarcely more than academic interest because Labour had zero chance of getting the majority they needed in order to implement it. The only possible outcomes were a Tory majority or a hung Parliament with a fractious Labour/Lib Dem/SNP coalition which would have been consumed by arguments about the 2nd referendum, extension(s), who's in the cabinet and who really has the power and who is leaking about who. If normal government business had got a look in, all party manifestos would have been history and a new coalition programme would have to have been negotiated. If/when the coalition had collapsed and another election had been needed, Johnson and Corbyn would have been replaced by their parties and there'd be new manifestos. I don't know whether to laugh or cry that Labour supporters are still talking about Corbyn's manifesto. It's just waste paper.


----------



## Big Bertha (Dec 18, 2019)

Bonkers manifesto was along the lines of

free broadband for everyone!
Free money for everyone!

it was garbage

No one read it let alone actually believed any of it in the first place.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2019)

Big Bertha said:


> Bonkers manifesto was along the lines of
> 
> free broadband for everyone!
> Free money for everyone!
> ...


Free broadband is totally feasible, as is ensuring people get a decent standard of living. But I can see you've all up for the tax-dodging, NHS-flogging, rich benefiting Tories and their campaign of scaremongering and blatant lies.
‘Broadband communism’? Outside the UK, public broadband is a raving success


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2019)

And so the shift to the right of the Brixton forum continues....


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 18, 2019)

I just despair about the left's failure to get their act together. The factionalism and in-fighting are beyond belief. Maybe PR would be the answer? We could have separate parties for socialists and Blairites and maybe a centrist party for Left Behind Northerners to stop them voting for the Tories who think of them as scum.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> I just despair about the left's failure to get their act together. The factionalism and in-fighting are beyond belief. Maybe PR would be the answer? We could have separate parties for socialists and Blairites and maybe a centrist party for Left Behind Northerners to stop them voting for the Tories who think of them as scum.


Against a relentlessly hostile mainstream media and a well funded social media campaign that was essentially a bag of fucking lies - along with people's willingness to accept the utter shit that was being shovelled their way - it'll take more than a PR campaign to correct the torrent of damning misinformation that condemned Labour and Corbyn.

This notion that the Tories have better or more grounded policies is laughable folly - if they'd been subjected to the same bullshit media onslaught, the outcome may well have been different.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 18, 2019)

PR=proportional representation.


----------



## Mr Retro (Dec 18, 2019)

editor said:


> Against a relentlessly hostile mainstream media and a well funded social media campaign that was essentially a bag of fucking lies - along with people's willingness to accept the utter shit that was being shovelled their way - it'll take more than a PR campaign to correct the torrent of damning misinformation that condemned Labour and Corbyn.
> 
> This notion that the Tories have better or more grounded policies is laughable folly - if they'd been subjected to the same bullshit media onslaught, the outcome may well have been different.


I this kind of attitude is what lost labour the red wall. “You are being lied to and you are too stupid to see it”. 

There is also an assumption being made that by calling out Labour here for their inept leader and policies, people are supporting the Tories. I don’t see that at all. 

I voted labour. If my current MP wasn’t as good as she is I probably wouldn’t have voted at all as a protest against Corbyn. But I could never vote Tory.  In general I don’t think any party really represents me at the moment.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2019)

Mr Retro said:


> I this kind of attitude is what lost labour the red wall. “You are being lied to and you are too stupid to see it”.


Makes you wonder why the Tories dedicated so much time and money to their lie-riddled social media campaign, eh? But if you're going to present an argument that the relentless campaign of damning disinformation across social media and the mainstream press played no part in Labour's downfall and disengagement with the public, let's hear it.

I'm of the opinion that it played a huge part just like it did with the stinking bullshit presented to the public about Brexit and the NHS funding fantasy.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2019)

Weird how nationalising the railways is now seen as some wild, unworkable, pie-in-the-sky policy, but having an endless succession of asset-stripping, under-performing, money haemorrhaging, profit-driven, foreign-owned private companies running things is seen as sound, common sense.


----------



## Mr Retro (Dec 18, 2019)

editor said:


> Weird how nationalising the railways is now seen as some wild, unworkable, pie-in-the-sky policy, but having an endless succession of asset-stripping, under-performing, money haemorrhaging, profit-driven, foreign-owned private companies running things is seen as sound, common sense.


You assume an awful lot of things from people’s posts that aren’t there at all. Bit ironic considering the points you are making about media disinformation.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 18, 2019)

littleseb said:


> bit early for me tbh but thanks for the offer. might get back to you on that Friday eve.



That made me laugh. 

It was a late night intemperate post that I deleted in morning. Sometimes I get a bit carried away. Long shifts at moment. Plus drinking.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 18, 2019)

editor said:


> And so the shift to the right of the Brixton forum continues....



Yes it does continue.

Going to have to calm down a bit before I put in measured response.

As measured as I'm able.

On politics boards what you have posted would be regarded as pretty mainstream.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 18, 2019)

Big Bertha said:


> Bonkers manifesto was along the lines of
> 
> free broadband for everyone!
> Free money for everyone!
> ...



I did actually read about it from one of the Labour parties advisors.

I see from this post your problem isn't just Corbyn but the whole shift to the left by Labour party.

Which in inner London got a thumbs up.

Here is James Meadway on the economic parts of the Labour party manifesto. He is advisor to Corbyn on economic matters.

He is interesting on how so called neutral criticism is in fact ideological.

Worth a read:

Don’t Believe the Critics — Labour’s Economic Plans Are Credible

In summary he is saying that the Labour party economic programme would have just put UK back up in the mainstream. Compared to other EU countries. That is on government intervention in economy.

What is radical is that this would be done in five years.

This country has gone down so far the road of Thatcherite Neo Liberalism as compared to other developed Western economies that putting it back to the mainstream would appear to be radical. Blue line is now Red line is proposed by the Labour party manifesto.

Not bonkers at all.



So far from being bonkers lefty programme the counter argument could be that its not overthrowing capitalism.

Its using State power to curb the worst excesses of capitalism.

And its not out of line with other EU mainstream countries.

I find it somewhat contradictory for posters here to complain that Corbyn Labour party wasn't Remain enough. Then complain that the Labour party economic programme is bonkers. When its in line with most other EU countries.

The bonkers eonomic programme in Labour party manifesto would have moved UK from being compared to USA to mainstream European.

To quote Meadway:


> “Make Britain Normal Again” is not exactly a campaign slogan, but it’s what Labour sets out. What’s dramatic is the change in direction – that instead of forty years of moving, sometimes quickly, sometimes at a dawdle, towards a dystopian neoliberal hell-world, Labour’s manifesto would turn our society 180 degrees round and set us off towards Scandinavia.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2019)

Mr Retro said:


> You assume an awful lot of things from people’s posts that aren’t there at all. Bit ironic considering the points you are making about media disinformation.


 No idea why you're getting the 'irony' from. It's been clearly stated here that Labour's plans were supposedly 'bonkers,' 'not believable' and 'not economic,' so what are you basing your 'media disinformation' claim on? 

What's your opinion on Labour's plans to nationalise the railways?


----------



## Mr Retro (Dec 18, 2019)

editor said:


> No idea why you're getting the 'irony' from. It's been clearly stated here that Labour's plans were supposedly 'bonkers,' 'not believable' and 'not economic,' so what are you basing your 'media disinformation' claim on?
> 
> What's your opinion on Labour's plans to nationalise the railways?


You’re doing your thing where you take somebodies opinion on a large subject, in this case the labour economic manifesto and try make it about 1 small part of that large subject, in this case nationalising the railways. Sorry not falling for it.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2019)

Mr Retro said:


> You’re doing your thing where you take somebodies opinion on a large subject, in this case the labour economic manifesto and try make it about 1 small part of that large subject, in this case nationalising the railways. Sorry not falling for it.


I asked you a specific question, _directly related _to the discussion. I'll ask again. What's your opinion on Labour's plans to nationalise the railways?


----------



## alex_ (Dec 18, 2019)

editor said:


> Weird how nationalising the railways is now seen as some wild, unworkable, pie-in-the-sky policy, but having an endless succession of asset-stripping, under-performing, money haemorrhaging, profit-driven, foreign-owned private companies running things is seen as sound, common sense.



Railways is a good example of where the dogma is patently false.

British government run railways bad

Italian state run west coast mainline and c2c
German state run chiltern, cross country, overground, northern 

good


----------



## CH1 (Dec 18, 2019)

editor said:


> Free broadband is totally feasible, as is ensuring people get a decent standard of living. But I can see you've all up for the tax-dodging, NHS-flogging, rich benefiting Tories and their campaign of scaremongering and blatant lies.
> ‘Broadband communism’? Outside the UK, public broadband is a raving success


Interesting article. Can't vouch for it 100%. The bit about BT and fibre in the 1980s I mean. As far as I can see broadband was only available to users in the year 2000 - notwithstanding that BT had researched how to provide in as far back as 1992.

I agree that BT and indeed broadcasting assets such as BBC and ITV transmitters have been privatised to hell - but this does not mean that the old state-run pre-1984 BT were active in broadband or WiFi. They could not have been.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 18, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Interesting article. Can't vouch for it 100%. The bit about BT and fibre in the 1980s I mean. As far as I can see broadband was only available to users in the year 2000 - notwithstanding that BT had researched how to provide in as far back as 1992.
> 
> I agree that BT and indeed broadcasting assets such as BBC and ITV transmitters have been privatised to hell - but this does not mean that the old state-run pre-1984 BT were active in broadband or WiFi. They could not have been.



Before privatisation by Thatcher BT was seen as cutting edge for updating technology by other countries like Korea. The reaction from Korea to the privatisation was this:

(Korea now has super fast as standard.)



> recalls “our colleagues in Korea and Japan, who were working with [us] quite closely at the time, stood back and looked at what happened to us in amazement.”
> 
> What happened is that Britain fell victim to a dogma that the private sector, and specifically private corporations, can and will deliver any and all goods and services better than the public sector. While much of the rest of the world has since begun to re-evaluate this theory (or never bought into it so wholeheartedly in the first place), Britain remains trapped.
> 
> The Labour Party’s proposal to establish a publicly owned broadband network, free for all users, is an important opportunity to break out of this ideological prison and begin to establish common sense approaches and institutions that have the demonstrated potential to lead to a more equitable, prosperous, and sustainable economy.


From :

‘Broadband communism’? Outside the UK, public broadband is a raving success

Basically the article is saying Neo liberalism is so ingrained in this country as commonsense that Labour policy appears extreme. In reality its not.

The article also has examples from US of locally owned broadband providers. Who have stepped in due to private companies being not interested.

Was chatting to friend up North whose just got fibre broadband through a not for profit company.

From :

Labours Broadband proposal...

my post 224


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 18, 2019)

Mr Retro said:


> But if Nationalisation was popular with voters why didn't people vote for it?



As this is Brixton forum in this area they did.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 18, 2019)

Mr Retro said:


> This is undoubtedly true and I think it put off a lot of people. It's legitimate for people to question what a massive spending program would mean for them. I think they either didn't believe it making the manifesto meaningless to them or thought they'd have to pay for it which scared them.



My post here #500


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 18, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> Oh come ON! The manifesto was of scarcely more than academic interest because Labour had zero chance of getting the majority they needed in order to implement it. The only possible outcomes were a Tory majority or a hung Parliament with a fractious Labour/Lib Dem/SNP coalition which would have been consumed by arguments about the 2nd referendum, extension(s), who's in the cabinet and who really has the power and who is leaking about who. If normal government business had got a look in, all party manifestos would have been history and a new coalition programme would have to have been negotiated. If/when the coalition had collapsed and another election had been needed, Johnson and Corbyn would have been replaced by their parties and there'd be new manifestos. I don't know whether to laugh or cry that Labour supporters are still talking about Corbyn's manifesto. It's just waste paper.



That is not the point.

Did you think the Labour party economic sections of the manifesto were ok or not?

Would a future Labour party with different leader but same economic programme be ok by you?


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 18, 2019)

Mr Retro said:


> This is undoubtedly true and I think it put off a lot of people. It's legitimate for people to question what a massive spending program would mean for them. I think they either didn't believe it making the manifesto meaningless to them or thought they'd have to pay for it which scared them.



The argument is depressing. The argument is that if the state tries to extract more money from big business it will fail. So will get it off the less well off worker as last resort. Which is how left "bonkers" economists are seen. The message to the working class is don't vote for this out of touch airy fairy types whoo don't understand how the real economy works.

Its an argument that says there is nothing one can do.

Which is neo liberal argument.

Counter argument here:



> Third, the IFS claims that even if some revenue could be obtained from increasing taxes on businesses, those tax revenues wouldn’t be coming from business — but in fact from workers, consumers, and shareholders. The specific issue at stake is what economists call the “incidence” of a tax. The government may _say_ that a tax will be paid by a certain group of people or institutions — big corporations, say. But because that group can change its behavior in response to the tax, someone else may end up actually paying for it.
> 
> So, if (say) the government whacks a tax on the producers of boiled sweets, the manufacturers might be able to push up their prices and make sweet-toothed consumers pay for it. In the case of corporation tax, instead of companies paying their tax increases out of profits — currently at record levels in the UK — they would cut or freeze pay for their workers, increase prices for consumers, or squeeze dividends for shareholders. They might not be able to do this – trade unions might block pay cuts, or, more likely, competitive markets for what companies are selling make price rises more difficult.
> 
> This is, once again, an empirical question — one to be settled by looking at the evidence. And the evidence, once again, is not favorable to the IFS’s claims. Recent research found that there is “no robust evidence that corporate tax burdens have large depressing effects on wages.” The Institute of Public Policy Research (IPPR) looked at the available evidence and found that in larger, developed economies, far less of any corporation tax rises are passed on to workers or consumers than elsewhere and that, overall, there is no clear evidence of impact on wages or consumer prices either way.




Don’t Believe the Critics — Labour’s Economic Plans Are Credible


----------



## Mr Retro (Dec 18, 2019)

Corbyn. Champion of the worker 
Labour party staff angry at handling of possible redundancies


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 18, 2019)

Mr Retro said:


> Corbyn. Champion of the worker
> Labour party staff angry at handling of possible redundancies



Thing is you would never support a Labour party running on a left wing programme whoever led it.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2019)

Mr Retro said:


> Corbyn. Champion of the worker
> Labour party staff angry at handling of possible redundancies


Funny how you never post up similar minor articles critical of the Tories, isn't it?


----------



## alex_ (Dec 19, 2019)

editor said:


> Funny how you never post up similar minor articles critical of the Tories, isn't it?



I’m pretty sure tories being cunts isn’t particular newsworthy.

It’s about as rare as bears shitting in woods.


----------



## Mr Retro (Dec 19, 2019)

If anybody knows somebody studying philosophy and interested in fallacies they could do them a favour and point them to this thread.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 19, 2019)

Jesus, what has happened to the Brixton thread??? It's full of conservative, reactionary views. Personally I think being a Tory, real or yellow, is a bannable offence. Luckily the editor is more for free speech than me.


----------



## Big Bertha (Dec 19, 2019)

editor said:


> Free broadband is totally feasible, as is ensuring people get a decent standard of living. But I can see you've all up for the tax-dodging, NHS-flogging, rich benefiting Tories and their campaign of scaremongering and blatant lies.
> ‘Broadband communism’? Outside the UK, public broadband is a raving success


You have a habit of extrapolating wildly & wrongly from minimal data.

I voted labour as it happens, but more because they were the least worse option than anything else


----------



## Big Bertha (Dec 19, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I did actually read about it from one of the Labour parties advisors.
> 
> I see from this post your problem isn't just Corbyn but the whole shift to the left by Labour party.
> 
> ...



Quoting Corbyns economic advisor (spoiler: he thinks is a great plan) to bolster your argument that Corbyns economic (Corbynomics?) plan is fantastic is as bonkers as the plan itself.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2019)

Mr Retro said:


> If anybody knows somebody studying philosophy and interested in fallacies they could do them a favour and point them to this thread.


If anybody knows somebody studying wriggleomics and spineless debate they could do them a favour and point them to this thread.

For the third time of asking: What's your opinion on Labour's plans to nationalise the railways?


----------



## Mr Retro (Dec 19, 2019)

editor said:


> If anybody knows somebody studying wriggleomics and spineless debate they could do them a favour and point them to this thread.
> 
> For the third time of asking: What's your opinion on Labour's plans to nationalise the railways?


I’m not wriggling. I think you are a bad faith debater who has no actual interest in my opinion so as I’ve told you I’m not letting you frame the debate on your terms.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2019)

Mr Retro said:


> I’m not wriggling. I think you are a bad faith debater who has no actual interest in my opinion so as I’ve told you I’m not letting you frame the debate on your terms.


This debate is about Corbyn's policies. Nationalising the railways was one of his _key issues._ Why are you so scared of answering this simple and directly related question?

But if you have no actual interest in engaging in honest debate, then why not do everyone a favour and fuck off out of this thread rather than wasting everyone's time with your dishonest, disruptive bullshit?


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2019)

Who's going Saturday?
Interview: Alabama 3 talk to Buzz ahead of Saturday’s eagerly awaited Brixton Academy homecoming


----------



## TopCat (Dec 19, 2019)

That the right feel more confident here just reflects changing Brixton. 
Not nice for the editor. Like paying for the carpet cleaning after people you loathe vomit and piss on it again and again.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 19, 2019)

editor said:


> Who's going Saturday?
> Interview: Alabama 3 talk to Buzz ahead of Saturday’s eagerly awaited Brixton Academy homecoming


I'm looking forward to this muchley.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2019)

TopCat said:


> That the right feel more confident here just reflects changing Brixton.
> Not nice for the editor. Like paying for the carpet cleaning after people you loathe vomit and piss on it again and again.


It's almost like some of are too embarrassed to admit just how right wing/pro-Tory they've become, so they just avoid any tricky topics in the hope of retaining some 'Brixton' credibility.


----------



## Angellic (Dec 19, 2019)

Big Bertha said:


> Bonkers manifesto was along the lines of
> 
> free broadband for everyone!
> Free money for everyone!
> ...



It struck me, a life-long Labour supporter (except at a local level) as one thing after another and it just felt too ambitious.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2019)

More fun than you can shake a stick at 


















In photos: Winter Funland returns to a rainy Windrush Square


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2019)

Angellic said:


> It struck me, a life-long Labour supporter (except at a local level) as one thing after another and it just felt too ambitious.


Better to be ambitious than just go along with the tax-shirking corporate-favouring  status quo. There's plenty of money out there to pay for this kind of stuff. If the railways were nationalised, for example, all those juicy fat profits would be going back into the infrastructure rather than being siphoned off by faraway companies who are only interested in profit.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 19, 2019)

Angellic said:


> It struck me, a life-long Labour supporter (except at a local level) as one thing after another and it just felt too ambitious.



Oh not another one!

The UK is the 5th richest country in the world. Ambition, if that's what fairness is being called these days, is not a problem.


----------



## Big Bertha (Dec 19, 2019)

Angellic said:


> It struck me, a life-long Labour supporter (except at a local level) as one thing after another and it just felt too ambitious.





nagapie said:


> Oh not another one!
> 
> The UK is the 5th richest country in the world. Ambition, if that's what fairness is being called these days, is not a problem.


it was insane, not fair
It also didn’t work because most people thought it was unworkable


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 19, 2019)

Big Bertha said:


> Quoting Corbyns economic advisor (spoiler: he thinks is a great plan) to bolster your argument that Corbyns economic (Corbynomics?) plan is fantastic is as bonkers as the plan itself.



I'm starting to lose my patience.

James Meadway is respected economist from the left.

I used his article as it provides a cogent argument that the Labour party manifesto should be taken sincerely.

I've tried my best to have civilised debate and all you repeat is that its "bonkers".


----------



## nagapie (Dec 19, 2019)

Big Bertha said:


> it was insane, not fair
> It also didn’t work because most people thought it was unworkable



Your views are crap.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2019)

Big Bertha said:


> it was insane, not fair
> It also didn’t work because most people thought it was unworkable


That's because the heavily financed right wing media and the lie-filled anti-Corbyn social media campaign kept repeating that it was 'unworkable' and people like you just blindly accepted and parroted those claims. 

And the notion that Johnson's ill-thought out hard Brexit is somehow a better and safer alternative for the UK is fucking insane.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2019)

Please give what you can! Age UK Lambeth’s Christmas Campaign 2019 – help the crowdfunder hit its target


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 19, 2019)

Has the UK Politics forum closed down?


----------



## theboris (Dec 19, 2019)

editor said:


> Who's going Saturday?
> Interview: Alabama 3 talk to Buzz ahead of Saturday’s eagerly awaited Brixton Academy homecoming


Me, got a last minute pair of tix from a pal who can't go. Will be a bit of a contrast to Modney Rodney I saw at the O2 on Tue - it was a three-line whip - my wife loves him.


----------



## brixtonscot (Dec 19, 2019)

editor said:


> Who's going Saturday?
> Interview: Alabama 3 talk to Buzz ahead of Saturday’s eagerly awaited Brixton Academy homecoming


I'm going but got bad sciatica , so will have a seat upstairs 
( somebody posted on A3 FB page for them to keep politics out of their music !!!!! )


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 19, 2019)

Big Bertha said:


> Quoting Corbyns economic advisor (spoiler: he thinks is a great plan) to bolster your argument that Corbyns economic (Corbynomics?) plan is fantastic is as bonkers as the plan itself.



What about this instead:

Labour’s spending plans backed by more than 160 prominent economists



> _Labour has received the firm backing of 163 prominent economists who say the party understands the nation’s deep-seated problems and has devised a “serious programme” for dealing with them.
> 
> In a letter published in the Financial Times, the group said Labour’s plans to invest in homes, schools and infrastructure make “basic economic sense”, partly because borrowing costs are at a historic low_





> The group, which includes professor David Blanchflower, a former member of the Bank of England’s Monetary Policy Committee, and Victoria Chick, emeritus professor of economics at University College London, savaged the record of the Conservative and coalition governments.


_._
So are these peoples views "bonkers" / "insane"?
_
_


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> What about this instead:
> 
> Labour’s spending plans backed by more than 160 prominent economists
> 
> ...


I'll be very surprised if you get a credible response as some self-professed 'Labour' supporting posters here are only interested in uncritically parroting  Tory bullshit or avoiding tricky questions altogether.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 19, 2019)

twistedAM said:


> Has the UK Politics forum closed down?



Thing is the Brixton forum has become place where posters can post pretty right wing views and get away with it.

On politics boards they would get short shrift.

Mr Retro does not live anywhere near South London but still graces Brixton forum with his views.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 19, 2019)

I'm intrigued by the latest planning application for the Effra Social -which is the third attempt by the way.
19/04477/FUL     |              Refurbishment of 1st and 2nd floors for residential use (Use Class C3). Erection of 3 rear dormers and 1 additional front dormer.                    |                                                                      89 Effra Road London SW2 1DF

The design and access statement which I've added here as an attachment has an extraoerdinary photo of the rear of the premises. It almost looks like one of those medieval terrace where the windows are all lopsided - on 89 Effra Road at least. 

Deadline for comments is 8th January. The Design and Access seems to be a quick knock-up. Antic have apparently forgotten to adjust the last page when cutting and pasting. It says  "This scheme takes a very run-down property above a shop, comprising of inefficiently arranged spaces, to renovate it and to provide one modernized unit"

This can't be right surely?


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 19, 2019)

editor said:


> I'll be very surprised if you get a credible response as some self-professed 'Labour' supporting posters here are only interested in uncritically parroting  Tory bullshit or avoiding tricky questions altogether.



What surprises me is that I'm actually posting up mainstream views in Urban terms. On politics boards Im not in practise far left. But on this forum , where I started and will remain , I'm supporting "bonkers" and "insane" politics.

to take a step back it is interesting.

Basically what "some" posters want is a return to the old centre ground Labour party of the "Third Way". Which I'm sure my New Labour Cllrs want.

They will pay lip service to idea of dealing with inequality.

It could be that the Labour party could be under control of the so called New Labour centre again in future.

Coming back to Brixton a lot of people I know joined Labour party because of Corbyn. Because they wanted an end to New Labour.

They now control Chuka old seat. Which is why Chuka left.

As someone said on politics forum Chuka is probably writing to Labour party to get his job back. He should have stayed.

What I want are Labour Cllrs who are socialists.

This is not asking for the overthrow of capitalism.

Its asking for a Labour party that speaks the same language as those who are involved and care about the community in Brixton / Loughborough Junction.

For example for my own personal experience I really should not be having to argue with Cllrs and senior officers about  saving an adventure playground in LJ for example. In a better world my Coldharbour Ward Labour Cllrs should be leading a campaign to save it. Residents who are campaigning and doing voluntary work to save something like that should in a better world be supported and cherished by local Labour party.

The objectionable views I've seen here on last few pages don't surprise me in the least.
Sadly.

The views expressed here are revealing . Its not really Corbyn that is the problem it is the whole move to the left ( which as I keep saying is not that out of line with other European countries. Labour party manifesto would have just "rolled back" the last decades of neo liberalism to put this country on a par with most other European countries)

So all the personal criticism of Corbyn is not the point. "Some" posters here would never stomach a socialist Labour party.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I'm intrigued by the latest planning application for the Effra Social -which is the third attempt by the way.
> 19/04477/FUL	 |			  Refurbishment of 1st and 2nd floors for residential use (Use Class C3). Erection of 3 rear dormers and 1 additional front dormer.					|																	  89 Effra Road London SW2 1DF
> 
> The design and access statement which I've added here as an attachment has an extraoerdinary photo of the rear of the premises. It almost looks like one of those medieval terrace where the windows are all lopsided - on 89 Effra Road at least.
> ...


Interesting stuff. And yes, that picture is very funny!


----------



## nagapie (Dec 20, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Mr Retro does not live anywhere near South London.


Well that, at least, is some relief.


----------



## alex_ (Dec 20, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> They will pay lip service to idea of dealing with inequality.



Under Blair/brown

333k extra teachers and teaching assistants
Sure start
Minimum wage
Smoking ban - protecting the health of bar/pub workers exposed to second hand smoke
Independent Bank of England
Gift aid
Benefits increases
Lots of other things.

Many of these things are still in place.

You can cane Blair/brown all you like - but in 50 years all Corbyn will be seen to have achieved is a record Tory majority, and the most right wing Tory government for decades.

Alex


----------



## ChrisSouth (Dec 20, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> W
> 
> What I want are Labour Cllrs who are socialists.
> 
> This is not asking for the overthrow of capitalism.



I often agree with things you post on here, but on the point above, you are incorrect. Socialism does call for the overthrow of capitalism. It's a perfectly vaild thing to have a point of view on. But if you have socialists and they are not calling for the overthrow of capitalism, they are not socialists.


----------



## Not a Vet (Dec 20, 2019)

So I’ve been watching the debate on left/right views for a bit and will comment. I don’t see why if you don’t agree with corbyn’s labour it automatically means you must be a Tory. I follow (through various news feeds) people and things from all sides of the arguments as let’s be honest, it’s all been a bit polarised in the last few years.

Re the nationalisation of the railways, a lot of it is already in public hands, e.g. the infrastructure, LNER, Scot rail has just been announced. The problem for me is not the private sector running trains (the margin is just 2%) but the franchise system is broken. You get the crazy situation where you can bid for a franchise with all sort of promises and then walk away without penalty if it all goes tits up and then we the taxpayers have to step in. Also the model of buying new rolling stock is all wrong. South west trains just before they lost their franchise ordered a load of new trains but then south western railway won with a new bid but then went on to buy another load of new trains because it was cheaper to buy new then continue with the existing order. So the original order is still being built but will be replaced almost immediately by the even newer trains! What a waste of money. The last point on the trains is ticket prices. The sad fact is that they are kept artificially high because they need to control demand. If everyone started using the railway, it would grind to a halt because we haven’t got the infrastructure to cope with all the extra services that would be needed so they control demand by price. It’s wrong but you’d have to match price cuts (less revenue) with increased investment 


.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 20, 2019)

Hand In Hand looks ready to reopen. It looks like a pub and has not been trendified.


----------



## Big Bertha (Dec 20, 2019)

editor said:


> I'll be very surprised if you get a credible response as some self-professed 'Labour' supporting posters here are only interested in uncritically parroting  Tory bullshit or avoiding tricky questions altogether.



The ideas expressed in labours manifesto are great! 

the idea that Corbyn would be able to implement them is poppycock

I would take his advice on how to when to mulch my aubergines 

I would not trust him to implement a huge plan of reforms.

he’s too incompetent.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 20, 2019)

Those of you saying that Corbyn's costings didn't add up, or that he would not be competent to implement the manifesto, what's that based on? Just saying stuff doesn't make an argument. There are a few people I've asked what their problem with Corbyn is. "the manifesto just wasn't realistic". 
"have you read it?" 
"no"


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 20, 2019)

The Daily Mail, Daily Express and fucking Sun brainwashed a lot of people. Its quite sad and very disturbing.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 20, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> The Sun, Daily Express and fucking Sun brainwashed a lot of people. Its quite sad and very disturbing.


These are not Sun or Daily Express readers I'm taking about though.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 20, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> The Sun, Daily Express and fucking Sun brainwashed a lot of people. Its quite sad and very disturbing.


I think the BBC have become quite partisan too. Personally I thought Sky News gave a better balance - though no doubt this is because Rupert Murdoch and his family are no longer involved in Sky. They sold their stake to Comcast Corporation of Philadelphia, who don't yet seem to have developed an appetite for editorial interference.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 20, 2019)

teuchter said:


> These are not Sun or Daily Express readers I'm taking about though.


The Times and the Telegraph did a good job too (for Boris).
BTW what are your views about "The Papers" on the news channels where typically you get polarised journalists & think tank employees ranting on?

Not only that on Question Time you now normally get two or three MPs balance by a right wing journalist and a right wing think tank member.
Then there was the Question Time Youth Special where the \adience were pre-selected to be 70% Brexiteer.

Who takes these decisions at the BBC? The BBC seems to have been infiltrated by right wingers over the last 10 years or so - and cannot be held to account.

In my day they'd have been taken out and flogged!


----------



## Mr Retro (Dec 20, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Those of you saying that Corbyn's costings didn't add up, or that he would not be competent to implement the manifesto, what's that based on? Just saying stuff doesn't make an argument. There are a few people I've asked what their problem with Corbyn is. "the manifesto just wasn't realistic".
> "have you read it?"
> "no"


It was 100+ pages to be fair. 

I agree with Big Bertha that the ideas are great. Some of them anyway. But I think what Angellic says earlier in the thread that it was one promise after another is correct. People then asked themselves what will this cost me and it scared them. The manifesto may have added up but there was no evidence presented that it did. Mumblings about corporation tax and Bonds but nothing solid. On top of this Corbyn didn't personally convince that he was the person to achieve something so ambitious.


----------



## Mr Retro (Dec 20, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Rupert Murdoch and his family are no longer involved in Sky. They sold their stake to Comcast Corporation of Philadelphia, who don't yet seem to have developed an appetite for editorial interference.


I didn't know this


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2019)

Mr Retro said:


> It was 100+ pages to be fair.
> 
> I agree with Big Bertha that the ideas are great. Some of them anyway. But I think what Angellic says earlier in the thread that it was one promise after another is correct. People then asked themselves what will this cost me and it scared them. The manifesto may have added up but there was no evidence presented that it did. Mumblings about corporation tax and Bonds but nothing solid. On top of this Corbyn didn't personally convince that he was the person to achieve something so ambitious.


Not surprised that you agree with the resident Toryboy. But seeing as you're bringing up Corbyn's policies again, what's your opinion on Labour's plans to nationalise the railways?


----------



## Manter (Dec 20, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I think the BBC have become quite partisan too. Personally I thought Sky News gave a better balance - though no doubt this is because Rupert Murdoch and his family are no longer involved in Sky. They sold their stake to Comcast Corporation of Philadelphia, who don't yet seem to have developed an appetite for editorial interference.


Was reading an interview with John Carreyrou, the journalist who investigated Theranos. Elizabeth Holmes. She was a family friend of murdoch, he invested heavily in the company and she appealed directly to him repeatedly to call Carreyrou off and he always refused. Makes me wonder what the editorial interference was/is in the stuff he owns.... seems to be entirely inconsistent.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Dec 20, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Those of you saying that Corbyn's costings didn't add up, or that he would not be competent to implement the manifesto, what's that based on? Just saying stuff doesn't make an argument. There are a few people I've asked what their problem with Corbyn is. "the manifesto just wasn't realistic".
> "have you read it?"
> "no"



To be fair, I don't think reading a manifesto should be the sole defining factor in deciding whether you support or don't support a leader or a party. I didn't this time, or never have, read a Tory Party manifesto, but nor have I ever voted for them. I don't need to read their manifesto to know that they are an unpleasant bunch of fuckwit racists.


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2019)

ChrisSouth said:


> To be fair, I don't think reading a manifesto should be the sole defining factor in deciding whether you support or don't support a leader or a party. I didn't this time, or never have, read a Tory Party manifesto, but nor have I ever voted for them. I don't need to read their manifesto to know that they are an unpleasant bunch of fuckwit racists.


Amen, bro.


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2019)

Interesting breakdown of the relentless ant-Corbyn smear campaign: 

Media smear cost Labour the election, McDonnell is right to point that out


----------



## CH1 (Dec 20, 2019)

Manter said:


> Was reading an interview with John Carreyrou, the journalist who investigated Theranos. Elizabeth Holmes. She was a family friend of murdoch, he invested heavily in the company and she appealed directly to him repeatedly to call Carreyrou off and he always refused. Makes me wonder what the editorial interference was/is in the stuff he owns.... seems to be entirely inconsistent.


Way off topic now - but I'm still waiting for blood test results from Monday. I think they've lost them.

"Viapath" as at Kings, St Thomas's, Guys & SLAM is a joint venture with SERCO - more usually associated with tagging rapists and running the Yarlswood immigration detention centre amongst many other thing. You never know who you're getting into bed with in a simple blood test on the NHS these days.

I only say this because you have associated Elizabeth Murdoch with a $9 billion blood test company - Theranos - which apparently uses dowsing!


----------



## TopCat (Dec 20, 2019)

Fuck the tories and the horse they rode in on.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 20, 2019)

alex_ said:


> Under Blair/brown
> 
> 333k extra teachers and teaching assistants
> Sure start
> ...



Thought Blair legacy is Iraq.


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Thought Blair legacy is Iraq.


Blair should be up on criminal charges.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 20, 2019)

Big Bertha said:


> The ideas expressed in labours manifesto are great!
> 
> the idea that Corbyn would be able to implement them is poppycock
> 
> ...



You previously said here the Labour party economic manifesto is:


> Not believable
> Certainly not economic."



And in reply to me previously you posted this:



> "Quoting Corbyns economic advisor (spoiler: he thinks is a great plan) to bolster your argument that Corbyns economic (Corbynomics?) plan is fantastic is as bonkers as the plan itself."



Now you are saying the ideas are great.


----------



## Big Bertha (Dec 20, 2019)

editor said:


> Interesting breakdown of the relentless ant-Corbyn smear campaign:
> 
> Media smear cost Labour the election, McDonnell is right to point that out




_*Analysis / Bias*_

_In review, The London Economic has a strong left wing bias in story selection that always favors the left. They consistently use loaded headlines such as: Leaked list of Conservative Party sex pest sleaze published, shaming THIRTY SIX current Tory MPs  and this Boris Johnson turns into The Joker in new artwork. While The London Economic mentions their source in articles, they do not provide hyperlinks for further verification of information, which leads to articles being spun and taken out of context._

_Editorially, there is consistent liberal bias such as this The Conservatives are taking a sledge hammer to their voter base and this Labour is the only party treating both sides of the Brexit divide with respect. In general, news reporting is mostly factual, but lacks hyperlinked sourcing, while editorial positions always favor the left._


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2019)

Big Bertha said:


> _*Analysis / Bias*_
> 
> _In review, The London Economic has a strong left wing bias in story selection that always favors the left. They consistently use loaded headlines such as: Leaked list of Conservative Party sex pest sleaze published, shaming THIRTY SIX current Tory MPs  and this Boris Johnson turns into The Joker in new artwork. While The London Economic mentions their source in articles, they do not provide hyperlinks for further verification of information, which leads to articles being spun and taken out of context._
> 
> _Editorially, there is consistent liberal bias such as this The Conservatives are taking a sledge hammer to their voter base and this Labour is the only party treating both sides of the Brexit divide with respect. In general, news reporting is mostly factual, but lacks hyperlinked sourcing, while editorial positions always favor the left._


Is there a point to this post? Whatever left-leaning attributes the London Economic possesses are completely inconsequential to the immense smear campaign launched by billionaire media companies and a provably deceitful social media campaign. The Tories pumped out lie after lie in their attempt to discredit Corbyn, and people like you swallowed it up whole.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 20, 2019)

ChrisSouth said:


> To be fair, I don't think reading a manifesto should be the sole defining factor in deciding whether you support or don't support a leader or a party. I didn't this time, or never have, read a Tory Party manifesto, but nor have I ever voted for them. I don't need to read their manifesto to know that they are an unpleasant bunch of fuckwit racists.


I'd say that actually reading a manifesto should be a defining factor in what you think about that manifesto.


----------



## Manter (Dec 20, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Way off topic now - but I'm still waiting for blood test results from Monday. I think they've lost them.
> 
> "Viapath" as at Kings, St Thomas's, Guys & SLAM is a joint venture with SERCO - more usually associated with tagging rapists and running the Yarlswood immigration detention centre amongst many other thing. You never know who you're getting into bed with in a simple blood test on the NHS these days.
> 
> I only say this because you have associated Elizabeth Murdoch with a $9 billion blood test company - Theranos - which apparently uses dowsing!


Theranos is bust now. Court cases start next year. Bad blood is well worth reading- it’s about tech bubbles and power and fraud and reads like a thriller


----------



## aka (Dec 20, 2019)

Manter said:


> Theranos is bust now. Court cases start next year. Bad blood is well worth reading- it’s about tech bubbles and power and fraud and reads like a thriller


Bad Blood is a cracking read.  For the record Elizabeth Murdoch has nothing to do with it (apart from her Dad spaffs a few quid) - it's Liz Holmes.


----------



## Big Bertha (Dec 20, 2019)

editor said:


> Is there a point to this post? Whatever left-leaning attributes the London Economic possesses are completely inconsequential to the immense smear campaign launched by billionaire media companies and a provably deceitful social media campaign. The Tories pumped out lie after lie in their attempt to discredit Corbyn, and people like you swallowed it up whole.


Any biases of secondary sources are important in analysing their opinions. 

it’s not rocket science


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2019)

Big Bertha said:


> Any biases of secondary sources are important in analysing their opinions.
> 
> it’s not rocket science


Yet you seem reluctant to comment on - or even acknowledge - the clear and well documented Tory bias, misinformation and downright lies that were broadcasted on the front page of newspapers and via an expensive social media campaign, all of which were of a massively greater scale than this one, fairly inconsequential, website. Why is that?


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 20, 2019)

alex_ said:


> Under Blair/brown
> 
> 333k extra teachers and teaching assistants
> Sure start
> ...



Blair brought us the Iraq war. A foreign policy which sent young people to their deaths. For what? Going to war is the single biggest decision the leader of this country can make. 

This was not an aberration of New Labour thinking. Being seen to be supporter of US was intrinsic part of the Third Way. 

Even Harold Wilson , to his credit, refused to sent a token force to Vietnam.  Despite a lot of pressure from US. 

Corbyn led Labour party was accused of not being "patriotic".  

Its how far to the right this country has moved that Corbyn could be portrayed as a danger to this countries security if elected.

So what kind of leader do you want for this country?


----------



## Big Bertha (Dec 20, 2019)

editor said:


> Yet you seem reluctant to comment on - or even acknowledge - the clear and well documented Tory bias, misinformation and downright lies that were broadcasted on the front page of newspapers and via an expensive social media campaign, all of which were of a massively greater scale than this one, fairly inconsequential, website. Why is that?


Again you are extrapolating from minimal data to ascribe intentions that are erroneous.

It’s basically what Trump does, and it’s bollocks when he does it and it’s bollocks when you do it I’m afraid


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 20, 2019)

Big Bertha said:


> _*Analysis / Bias*_
> 
> _In review, The London Economic has a strong left wing bias in story selection that always favors the left. They consistently use loaded headlines such as: Leaked list of Conservative Party sex pest sleaze published, shaming THIRTY SIX current Tory MPs  and this Boris Johnson turns into The Joker in new artwork. While The London Economic mentions their source in articles, they do not provide hyperlinks for further verification of information, which leads to articles being spun and taken out of context._
> 
> _Editorially, there is consistent liberal bias such as this The Conservatives are taking a sledge hammer to their voter base and this Labour is the only party treating both sides of the Brexit divide with respect. In general, news reporting is mostly factual, but lacks hyperlinked sourcing, while editorial positions always favor the left._



I was wondering today if you are a troll.

Why are you posting up about so called "liberal bias" when a few posts your saying the ideas in Labour party manifesto are great? Which in itself doesn't ring true as previous posts you said the economic plans were bonkers.

I've looked you up and you are new poster here. Seem very good at this for a new poster.

You tend to ignore my posts . Or change tack after them. Whilst trying to make out the editor posts are easily up for criticising.

Why are you here on Urban?


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 20, 2019)

editor said:


> Yet you seem reluctant to comment on - or even acknowledge - the clear and well documented Tory bias, misinformation and downright lies that were broadcasted on the front page of newspapers and via an expensive social media campaign, all of which were of a massively greater scale than this one, fairly inconsequential, website. Why is that?



The gist of the article is that anyone who is the leader of the Labour party on a avowedly left wing manifesto ( In Labour party terms) is going to be hammered by media.

This I would have thought is obvious.

To all except some posters here (Big Bertha )and my Labour Clllrs

Had a chat with one of my New Labour Cllrs during election.

On Corbyn he was not enthusiastic. I said whoever is the leader on this platform will get stick. I pointed out Ed Miliband did for his mildly left programme. My Cllr agreed on that grudgingly.

Its fucking obvious that any Labour party leader will get a hard time if he / she tries to rein in big business and the City.

This of course would not apply to the Tories. Or the LDs

Its why New Labour strategy was not to upset the City to much. At least in public. Which worked up to a point. But didn't work when inevitably Brown "light touch regulation" of the vampire squids failed. And Labour party still get blamed for that. Heard it again today on Any Questions.

Brown saved the Bankers from the mess they made and the same scum and their hangers on blame Blair / Brown . 

IMO anyone who works high up in the City is the enemy, Same goes for big business 

Corbyn upfront criticism of Big business and the parasites in the City was always going to dealt with by personalised attacks on him as a person.

Its all credit to him that he took this with grace.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 20, 2019)

alex_ said:


> Under Blair/brown
> 
> 333k extra teachers and teaching assistants
> Sure start
> ...



Out of interest what is your view on Ed Miliband as leader?

Does the same apply?


----------



## Big Bertha (Dec 20, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I was wondering today if you are a troll.
> 
> Why are you posting up about so called "liberal bias" when a few posts your saying the ideas in Labour party manifesto are great? Which in itself doesn't ring true as previous posts you said the economic plans were bonkers.
> 
> ...


Recently moved back to Brixton, used to be a bit of a lurker. Thought I might join in a bit, but now having second thoughts I’m afraid...


----------



## Big Bertha (Dec 20, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I was wondering today if you are a troll.
> 
> Why are you posting up about so called "liberal bias" when a few posts your saying the ideas in Labour party manifesto are great? Which in itself doesn't ring true as previous posts you said the economic plans were bonkers.
> 
> ...


Don’t mean to ignore your posts but there are a lot of them and I’m quite busy. Sorry


----------



## alex_ (Dec 20, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Out of interest what is your view on Ed Miliband as leader?
> 
> Does the same apply?



Did he achieve anything ?


----------



## alex_ (Dec 20, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Blair brought us the Iraq war



minimum wage vs Iraq 

shit choice


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 20, 2019)

alex_ said:


> Did he achieve anything ?



Your argument is that its Corbyn fault as leader that Boris is now I power

My question was does the same apply to "Red" Ed?

Underlying why I raise this question is that imo any leader of the Labour party who tries to go to the left. However little ( as in Red Ed) will get undermined by establishment

This does not apply to someone like Boris

So its not just about Corbyn personally imo.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 20, 2019)

alex_ said:


> minimum wage vs Iraq
> 
> shit choice



Its this for real?

So getting minimum wage is ok if I support a war that was clearly not justified? 

I can't believe you mean this


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 20, 2019)

alex_ said:


> Did he achieve anything ?



So what are you saying? That the Labour party needs a new Tony Blair?


----------



## blameless77 (Dec 21, 2019)

TopCat said:


> I'm looking forward to this muchley.


Me too!


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 21, 2019)

ChrisSouth said:


> I often agree with things you post on here, but on the point above, you are incorrect. Socialism does call for the overthrow of capitalism. It's a perfectly vaild thing to have a point of view on. But if you have socialists and they are not calling for the overthrow of capitalism, they are not socialists.



I see you point.

Not sure what kind of term to use.

Its like when I was talking to one of my (ex) Labour Cllrs recently ( he stopped being a Cllr voluntarily ) there is a difference between the New Labour lot and the Corbynites.

He was on the New Labour wing of the party.

New Labour have held power in Lambeth for years now so its all I know.

The rough difference between the two wings is that New Labour support what they would see as socially responsible capitalism. Capitalism that "gives back". Pop is example here.

Another example is from years back I the early days of New Labour in Lambeth. I remember a senior Labour Cllr telling me about his idea of a PFI scheme to run street lighting in Lambeth. He was very enthusiastic about this. Using the "market" to run services more efficiently and cost effectively than the state/ local state.

The Corbynites see capitalism a problem. Capitalism is not going to do away quickly so it should be reined in. Major socially necessary commodities and service should be brought under state/ local democratic control. Class is back. New Labour never like refering to class its "social exclusion " instead.

In Lambeth I see that as the difference between the how I see Lambeth operate and a possible different opposition.

When I say Socialist Cllrs I mean by this Cllrs who will involve themselves in community groups opposing the creeping loss of services. Rather than the hands off approach they take now. I often think my New Labour Cllrs see the point one is making but are terrified of anything that might involve them working with the community to vocally and actively campaign on issues.

The recent bad loss of the election by Labour has seen calls in Labour party to listen more to communities. I don't see that in Lambeth and its been run by the Blairite wing of the party. Community consultation in , for example, imo heavily managed by the Council


----------



## alex_ (Dec 21, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> So what are you saying? That the Labour party needs a new Tony Blair?



It would be good to aspire to have a leader who can wins elections.

your point that labour leaders who aren’t on the left of the party are tories is patently rubbish.

Alex


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2019)

alex_ said:


> It would be good to aspire to have a leader who can wins elections.
> 
> your point that labour leaders who aren’t on the left of the party are tories is patently rubbish.
> 
> Alex


You think any Labour leader following any vaguely socialist agenda would stand much of a chance in the face of the billionaire-funded slur campaigns run by the Tories? Unless you're after a Blairite leader of course.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 21, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I was wondering today if you are a troll.
> 
> Why are you posting up about so called "liberal bias" when a few posts your saying the ideas in Labour party manifesto are great? Which in itself doesn't ring true as previous posts you said the economic plans were bonkers.
> 
> ...


That's not very welcoming  



Big Bertha said:


> Recently moved back to Brixton, used to be a bit of a lurker. Thought I might join in a bit, but now having second thoughts I’m afraid...



Stick it out BB you'll get used to it


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 21, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> That's not very welcoming
> 
> 
> 
> Stick it out BB you'll get used to it



Been here long enough to be circumspect.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 21, 2019)

alex_ said:


> It would be good to aspire to have a leader who can wins elections.
> 
> your point that labour leaders who aren’t on the left of the party are tories is patently rubbish.
> 
> Alex



I don't think I was saying they were Tories.

I heard Tony Blair on radio this morning.

He said New Labour was overcoming the historic split between Liberals and Labour that occured at beginning of twentieth century.

So Blair is not a Tory he is in his words a Liberal. Definitely not a socialist.

He prefers the word "progressive".

Patriotic on defence, tough on crime and immigration. Believing in public services but also "reforming" them. . That's what he said this morning


----------



## alex_ (Dec 21, 2019)

editor said:


> You think any Labour leader following any vaguely socialist agenda would stand much of a chance in the face of the billionaire-funded slur campaigns run by the Tories? Unless you're after a Blairite leader of course.



I’d take a blairite leader who did stuff like

333k extra teachers and teaching assistants
Introduced Sure start
Introduced Minimum wage
Smoking ban - protecting the health of bar/pub workers exposed to second hand smoke
Independent Bank of England
Gift aid
Benefits increases

Over a socialist who gives the tories an 80 majority.


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2019)

alex_ said:


> I’d take a blairite leader who did stuff like
> 
> 333k extra teachers and teaching assistants
> Introduced Sure start
> ...


So you're pro-Blair? Pro Iraq war? And, presumably, against Corbyn's policies of increasing the health budget, raising the minimum wage, stopping pension age rises, introducing community care, nationalising key industries, building 100k council homes a year and scrapping  universal credit?

Did you even know what his policies were? The 12 key policies in the Labour manifesto?


----------



## alex_ (Dec 21, 2019)

editor said:


> So you're pro-Blair? Pro Iraq war? And, presumably, against Corbyn's policies of increasing the health budget, raising the minimum wage, stopping pension age rises, introducing community care, nationalising key industries, building 100k council homes a year and scrapping  universal credit?
> 
> Did you even know what his policies were? The 12 key policies in the Labour manifesto?



So you are pro Johnson ?


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2019)

alex_ said:


> So you are pro Johnson ?


Where the fuckity flipjacking fuck are you getting_ that_ from? 

I'm pro-socialism. I want an actual Labour government not a fucking Tony Blair Tory-lite version that you seem to think was so wonderful.


----------



## alex_ (Dec 21, 2019)

editor said:


> Where the fuckity flipjacking fuck are you getting_ that_ from?
> 
> I'm pro-socialism. I want an actual Labour government not a fucking Tony Blair Tory-lite version that you seem to think was so wonderful.



All I’m saying is that Blair improved millions of people’s in the uk’s lives, Corbyn has only improved life for the resident of 10 Downing Street


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2019)

alex_ said:


> All I’m saying is that Blair improved millions of people’s in the uk’s lives, Corbyn has only improved life for the resident of 10 Downing Street


He also made millions of peoples live significantly worse all across the globe. 

Quite why you're comparing him to Corbyn - who never had a chance to implement his policies - is quite beyond me.


----------



## aka (Dec 21, 2019)

alex_ said:


> minimum wage vs Iraq
> 
> shit choice


we got both.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 21, 2019)

I'm finding it depressing here on Brixton forum. Been out and about in LJ and Brixton today. Had several chats with people I know who are upset about the election result. But not coming out with bring back Tony Blair stuff. The opposite in fact.


----------



## Big Bertha (Dec 21, 2019)

alex_ said:


> All I’m saying is that Blair improved millions of people’s in the uk’s lives, Corbyn has only improved life for the resident of 10 Downing Street


Corbyn is the reason we have a conservative government imo.

well done Jezza!


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2019)

Big Bertha said:


> Corbyn is the reason we have a conservative government imo.
> 
> well done Jezza!


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 21, 2019)

I was chatting to a young women today ( compared to me) who joined up Labour party because of Corbyn. She was out canvassing a lot for election. A local whose involved in the community.

She was of course upset about the result.. She wasn't asking for return to New Labour.

I said to her Alan Johnson ( Blairite) he been calling for those who joined because of Corbyn to be expelled from the party.

That Momentum were a far left sect who should be treated like Militant.

Just wondering whether Big Bertha , Mr Retro  or alex_  said think the same?

Alan Johnson has a point . As new leader has to be voted in by membership

After all in the good old days of New Labour was a disciplined party.

On local level the example of what happened to Cllr Rachel Heywood is New Labour way of running the party. Unlike all the other Cllrs in Lambeth she ended up being keen on Corbyn and what he was doing to the party. One of the reasons imo she got punished for it .

Keep a tight rein on the internal workings of the party. Run it top down.

Is that fine with posters?


----------



## Big Bertha (Dec 21, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I was chatting to a young women today ( compared to me) who joined up Labour party because of Corbyn. She was out canvassing a lot for election. A local whose involved in the community.
> 
> She was of course upset about the result.. She wasn't asking for return to New Labour.
> 
> ...


No I think momentum should be left to wither on the vine, die of natural causes.

it’s got a very limited shelf life now, it’s just a matter of time


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 21, 2019)

Big Bertha said:


> No I think momentum should be left to wither on the vine, die of natural causes.
> 
> it’s got a very limited shelf life now, it’s just a matter of time



You do realise that the present membership will have big say in the new leader? That the left in the party will put up candidate?

The present membership was increased dramatically by Corbyn..

My chats to day is that they aren't going away. Unless forced out. Several people I chatted to are local community minded people who joined the Labour party due to Corbyn.. They understandably cannot stomach the idea of the party going back to the New Labour lot. Being like me living under a New Labour Council for so many years

So if these people I know don't leave the party voluntarily your going to have to expel them. Would you do that?


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 21, 2019)

Big Bertha said:


> No I think momentum should be left to wither on the vine, die of natural causes.
> 
> it’s got a very limited shelf life now, it’s just a matter of time



Also I have given local example of how New Labour run a local Council.

This is what it takes to get your desired end. Being hard.

So do you support that.?

Cllr Rachel broke ranks and got destroyed by New Labour. Is that what you support?

I'm putting these questions as this is Brixton forum . Not the politics boards . I'm trying to make the discussion relevant to Brixton.

Which it is as Brixton as Lambeth Council is run for years by a poster boy for Blairism.

Which it appears "some " posters support all along.


----------



## Big Bertha (Dec 21, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> You do realise that the present membership will have big day in the new leader? That the left in the party will put up candidate?
> 
> The present membership was increased dramatically by Corbyn..
> 
> ...


I’ve already said I wouldn’t


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 21, 2019)

Big Bertha said:


> I’ve already said I wouldn’t



You have been full and frank on your views here.

Now you don't want to support the possible hard decisions that might be made to put the Labour party back on the course you want.

Ive given you Brixton example. Did you support the hounding of Cllr Rachel out of the Council?


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 21, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I'm intrigued by the latest planning application for the Effra Social -which is the third attempt by the way.
> 19/04477/FUL	 |			  Refurbishment of 1st and 2nd floors for residential use (Use Class C3). Erection of 3 rear dormers and 1 additional front dormer.					|																	  89 Effra Road London SW2 1DF
> 
> The design and access statement which I've added here as an attachment has an extraoerdinary photo of the rear of the premises. It almost looks like one of those medieval terrace where the windows are all lopsided - on 89 Effra Road at least.
> ...



Does anyone know whether the Tories still own the freehold?


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 21, 2019)

Crispy said:


> Hand In Hand looks ready to reopen. It looks like a pub and has not been trendified.
> 
> View attachment 193529



Do they have either real ale or craft beer???


----------



## CH1 (Dec 21, 2019)

lang rabbie said:


> Does anyone know whether the Tories still own the freehold?


Can't answer that. I wonder if Antic are wanting to sell a lease on the upper floors though.

Last year there was news posted on here of 11 Anti pub freeholds for sale - the implication being that they would continue to trade as pubs under Antic. Sounds like a sort of sale and lease-back. But why? If interest rates are at an all time low, surely they could simply re-finance their mortgages at a lower rate?

Maybe Anthony Thomas needs to get out of the pub more often and toalk to the likes of John McDonnell and Sajid Javid?


----------



## Big Bertha (Dec 21, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> You have been full and frank on your views here.
> 
> Now you don't want to support the possible hard decisions that might be made to put the Labour party back on the course you want.
> 
> Ive given you Brixton example. Did you support the hounding of Cllr Rachel out of the Council?


Tbh don’t know much about it but as far as i understand there was a vote taken to suspend her because her views were not in agreement with her peers.

that’s democracy, no?


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 21, 2019)

Big Bertha said:


> Tbh don’t know much about it but as far as i understand there was a vote taken to suspend her because her views were not in agreement with her peers.
> 
> that’s democracy, no?



Previously you have said you have been lurking here. So I'm surprised you don't know much about the Cllr Rachel issue.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 21, 2019)

Big Bertha said:


> Tbh don’t know much about it but as far as i understand there was a vote taken to suspend her because her views were not in agreement with her peers.
> 
> that’s democracy, no?



Actually its not democracy. She was popular Cllr hounded out by the New Labour machine that runs Lambeth. Not the local Labour party membership. Who had no problem with her from my chats with local members. It was the New Labour senior Cllrs who got rid of her.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 21, 2019)

Big Bertha said:


> Tbh don’t know much about it but as far as i understand there was a vote taken to suspend her because her views were not in agreement with her peers.
> 
> that’s democracy, no?



See you are keen on German WW1 artillery.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 21, 2019)

For anyone who knows or is from another EU country that need to use the verification service just seen that Lambeth do it for free if you are Lambeth resident:

Nationality services - EU Settlement Scheme | Lambeth Council

Its for those who cannot access up to date Android technology that works with the government crap app.

My partner fell foul of this. After a few hours looking it up and trying myself to make it work I discovered the government crap app doesn't work with older Android phones that don't have NFC.

Near Field Communication.

Lambeth do walk in service to scan passport etc to send off to our lovely government.

My partner ended up getting support from her Embassy. Some EU governments are trying hard to help their nationals deal with Brexit.


----------



## Big Bertha (Dec 21, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Actually its not democracy. She was popular Cllr hounded out by the New Labour machine that runs Lambeth. Not the local Labour party membership. Who had no problem with her from my chats with local members. It was the New Labour senior Cllrs who got rid of her.


They voted her out, they didn’t take her out and shoot her...


----------



## Big Bertha (Dec 21, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Previously you have said you have been lurking here. So I'm surprised you don't know much about the Cllr Rachel issue.


I am unsurprised that you are surprised.


----------



## Big Bertha (Dec 21, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> See you are keen on German WW1 artillery.


Not particularly


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 21, 2019)

Big Bertha said:


> They voted her out, they didn’t take her out and shoot her...



What are you implying?

They didn't vote her out. It was chief whip and leadership who did this. Backbench Cllrs didnt have a say. Nor were they encouraged to voice an opinion. Unless I've got that wrong and you know more than me. 

For someone who has been lurking here I'm surprised at your lack of sympathy for Cllr Rachel.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 21, 2019)

Big Bertha said:


> Not particularly



So why the picture of a Marinekanone? I had to look that word up. Kind of seems to me you know about German WW1 artillery. 

One learns a new word everyday.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 21, 2019)

Big Bertha said:


> I am unsurprised that you are surprised.



Why's that?


----------



## TopCat (Dec 21, 2019)

blameless77 said:


> Me too!


All of brixton at this gig. Albert rammed now. See you Jake. I did read what you suggested.


----------



## Big Bertha (Dec 21, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> So why the picture of a Marinekanone? I had to look that word up. Kind of seems to me you know about German WW1 artillery.
> 
> One learns a new word everyday.


Why would you have to look up marinekonone? It pretty much means what it sounds like doesn’t it? 

marine = sea
Kanone = cannon

I know Gramsci was something to do with Italian communism but that’s about it. 

This ‘conversation’ is probably really boring for other people tbh. Let’s call it a day? Am happy to agree that you won & im an idiot. Corbyns great blah blah, Rachel Heywood was great etc etc. 

Happy Xmas


----------



## shakespearegirl (Dec 22, 2019)

TopCat said:


> All of brixton at this gig. Albert rammed now. See you Jake. I did read what you suggested.



Wish I was! For the last 15+ years whenever there was a December A3 gig on it was our friends Christmas get together. From FB it looks like they are having an amazing night. In fact there has been pretty much rave reviews about the whole tour


----------



## TopCat (Dec 22, 2019)

I gave my plus one to a comrade who gave me squat room at age 16. We are close. The gig was fab and sad. I am full of  cheer. Thanks nick . This was the longest i have been off my sofa in months. One big love xxxx


----------



## TopCat (Dec 22, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I was chatting to a young women today ( compared to me) who joined up Labour party because of Corbyn. She was out canvassing a lot for election. A local whose involved in the community.
> 
> She was of course upset about the result.. She wasn't asking for return to New Labour.
> 
> ...


no


----------



## CH1 (Dec 22, 2019)

Seems to me that Big Bertha must be a troll, pining/pimpimg for the days of Kaiser Bill.

Regarding the fate of former Cllr Rachel Heywood, maybe Gramsci might cast their mind back
MP Reed ordered investigation of councillor emails at Lambeth

The Lambeth Council Labour group have always behaved like Bpris. If disloyalty is detected, the whip is withdrawn.

If you go back into the mythical times of Ted Knight, they even managed to bully an SDP councillor to change to hard-line Labour.

*The Tory reign in Lambeth lasted barely a few months. Labour, then in the hands of Red Ted Knight and his Trotskyist entrists, were back in power by late November 82, due to the defection of SDP councillor Gordon Ley, a prime victim of squatters’ hate campaigns (he had had his lorry attacked, his shop smashed up, his car nicked and burned out), although he claimed it wasn’t fear of continuing moonlight visits that made him swap sides. Pull the other one Gordy*.

source*: **https://pasttenseblog.wordpress.com/author/mudlark121/*


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 22, 2019)

My age UK befriendee likes a bit of cherry brandy and Jamaican Ginger Cake fan, so I will get her some and take it around on xmas day and see her.

Any tips on Cherry brandy buying? no idea myself.


----------



## nick (Dec 22, 2019)

TopCat said:


> *All of brixton at this gig*. Albert rammed now. See you Jake. I did read what you suggested.



Maybe just my perception - but I think I only saw one non-caucasian person in the audience, so perhaps not all of Brixton was there.

The above doesn't detract from the opinion that it was a great gig and a fitting send-off


----------



## Southlondon (Dec 22, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> You have been full and frank on your views here.
> 
> Now you don't want to support the possible hard decisions that might be made to put the Labour party back on the course you want.
> 
> Ive given you Brixton example. Did you support the hounding of Cllr Rachel out of the Council?


The big difference between Lambeth Council and the national party is that Rachel was very much in a minority of one against the entire council, whereas the situation is very different for the national party as the left are very much in a majority, and therefore there will be no chance of some sort of blairitte neoliberal candidate winning unless the left wing majority leave of their own accord. The party did not lose the election because of its progressive manifesto, but because of the relentless attacks from the media and the blairittes etc. Any leader left of Blair will encounter the same, so for me it’s a case of choosing a socialist but also thinking who will be robust enough to smash the detractors next time round


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 22, 2019)

nick said:


> I think I only saw one non-caucasian person in the audience, so perhaps not all of Brixton was there.



There was certainly more than the one I was with.

Dreadful sound last nite, but a great gig all the same.


----------



## nick (Dec 22, 2019)

I'm glad that it was just my perception.


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> There was certainly more than the one I was with.
> 
> Dreadful sound last nite, but a great gig all the same.


I really enjoyed the gig, although it was emotional without Jake being there. To me, A3's culture-mashing, genre-blending, politically aware soundtracks could only have come from Brixton in the 90s, and it's something I feel strangely proud of.


----------



## angusmcfangus (Dec 22, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> My age UK befriendee likes a bit of cherry brandy and Jamaican Ginger Cake fan, so I will get her some and take it around on xmas day and see her.
> 
> Any tips on Cherry brandy buying? no idea myself.


Cherry b 4x small bottles available in Iceland for around £4.50.
Mrs mcfanguss partial to a drop.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 22, 2019)

angusmcfangus said:


> Cherry b 4x small bottles available in Iceland for around £4.50.
> Mrs mcfanguss partial to a drop.



Thanks. Much appreciated.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 22, 2019)

Southlondon said:


> The big difference between Lambeth Council and the national party is that Rachel was very much in a minority of one against the entire council, whereas the situation is very different for the national party as the left are very much in a majority, and therefore there will be no chance of some sort of blairitte neoliberal candidate winning unless the left wing majority leave of their own accord. The party did not lose the election because of its progressive manifesto, but because of the relentless attacks from the media and the blairittes etc. Any leader left of Blair will encounter the same, so for me it’s a case of choosing a socialist but also thinking who will be robust enough to smash the detractors next time round



I see from Jack Hopkins Twitter he thinks Keir Starmer is the answer. No surprise. And no thanks.

In London the Evening Standard did its bit to discredit Corbyn. A paper know owned by Russian Oligarch.

The media in London is owned by a Russian Oligarch. There is a sizeable community of these Russian Oligarch in London.

Its not a conspiracy theory to see these new Nouveau rich having a big say in London. Not directly but through networking.

See this article . Boris went to the Russian owner of Evening Standard party just after the election.

Johnson visit to Lebedev party after victory odd move for 'people's PM'

Its not an odd move. Its how London is run. Wealthy elites networking with politicians. Notice Mandelson attended.

Boris relationship with the owner of the Evening Standard goes back to his days as Mayor.

Goes without saying Mandelson loves hanging out with the rich.

On Brixton issues CH1 reminded me that Kingsley Abrams was kicked out being a Cllr by New Labour Lambeth for being a socialist.

Steve Reed ( then leader of Council before he became MP )and Cllr Matthew Bennett ( then chief whip ) did this.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 22, 2019)

Southlondon said:


> The big difference between Lambeth Council and the national party is that Rachel was very much in a minority of one against the entire council, whereas the situation is very different for the national party as the left are very much in a majority, and therefore there will be no chance of some sort of blairitte neoliberal candidate winning unless the left wing majority leave of their own accord. The party did not lose the election because of its progressive manifesto, but because of the relentless attacks from the media and the blairittes etc. Any leader left of Blair will encounter the same, so for me it’s a case of choosing a socialist but also thinking who will be robust enough to smash the detractors next time round



BTW I chatted to several Labour party members over weekend. I know you've done a lot of good work in local Labour party along with others who joined due to Corbyn.

Don't lose heart and keep up the good work is my message to party members like you. 

I know we have clashed here on the boards but I respect what you are trying to do. 

Have a good Christmas break.


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2019)

Photos from last night























In photos: Alabama 3’s triumphant Christmas homecoming at the Brixton Academy,  Sat 21st Dec 2019


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2019)

Horrible seeing this in Coldharbour Lane but I guess there's going more of this under racist-enabling government.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 22, 2019)

editor said:


> Horrible seeing this in Coldharbour Lane but I guess there's going more of this under racist-enabling government.
> 
> View attachment 193834



Yes sad to see this in London.

Brexit has legimitised this kind of anti immigrant racism.


----------



## Smick (Dec 23, 2019)

editor said:


> Horrible seeing this in Coldharbour Lane but I guess there's going more of this under racist-enabling government.
> 
> View attachment 193834


I’ll bet the ‘Polish Cunt’ is a harder working and more productive member of society than whoever wrote that.


----------



## happyshopper (Dec 23, 2019)

editor said:


> Photos from last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a great gig but the sound wasn’t great. Could anyone help me by naming the three guest singers in the last of the photos, as I couldn’t hear the announcements?


----------



## CH1 (Dec 23, 2019)

editor said:


> Horrible seeing this in Coldharbour Lane but I guess there's going more of this under racist-enabling government.
> 
> View attachment 193834


Seems that now Brexit is "done" the racists and xenophobes are turning their attention back to what really bugs them.

I notice there is a Stormzy Twitter storm going on right now about racism in the UK (which is being rebutted by racists and Brexiteers). Several participants are UKIP members.

Meanwhile mainstream media this morning are repeating the issue about football racist chants at Tottenham. “Racist behavior among spectators is interfering with the game,” the announcer announced in a warning to the crowd of 61,104. “Please remember in football there is no place for racism.”

That didn't work did it?


----------



## Mr Retro (Dec 23, 2019)

I was in Liverpool Street yesterday and there were a lot of Spurs fans there on the way to White Hart Land station. Plenty of shouts of “Yid Army”. That people can shout that in a major London station with no reprisal or fear of it is just unbelievable.  While the atmosphere wasn’t exactly intimidating it wasn’t a pleasant one.

Welcome to Boris Britain. We have about 10 years of it ahead of us I think.


----------



## Southlondon (Dec 23, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I see from Jack Hopkins Twitter he thinks Keir Starmer is the answer. No surprise. And no thanks.
> 
> In London the Evening Standard did its bit to discredit Corbyn. A paper know owned by Russian Oligarch.
> 
> ...


The only way to push Lambeth council to The left is for left wing voters to join the party to add their numbers when it comes to selecting candidates next time round. Same goes for the leadership election obviously. Unfortunately voting green or shouting from the sidelines will have zero impact in the one party state that is Lambeth. The selection vote for Kates’ replacement shows that the left are gaining ground, but not by enough to dislodge the blairittes. Kingsley wasn’t kicked out for being a socialist, he was cut adrift by the party, and as Rachel’s situation showed, people tend to vote for the party not the individual. I repeat, if people want a more responsive and left wing local council, the only way to achieve that is to remain in the part, recruit others and fight the blairittes from within.


----------



## Smick (Dec 23, 2019)

Mr Retro said:


> I was in Liverpool Street yesterday and there were a lot of Spurs fans there on the way to White Hart Land station. Plenty of shouts of “Yid Army”. That people can shout that in a major London station with no reprisal or fear of it is just unbelievable.  While the atmosphere wasn’t exactly intimidating it wasn’t a pleasant one.
> 
> Welcome to Boris Britain. We have about 10 years of it ahead of us I think.



Not coming from London, I don't understand some of these insults. Am I right in thinking that the term "Yid" is traditionally a pejorative description of Jewish people and, given Spurs large fanbase amongst the Jewish community, the people shouting this are likely to be Jewish themselves? 

Or is it non-Jewish people using this as an anti-semitic slur against sections of their support?

I once was in the Golden Canton in Herne Hill and a guy in there had "Yids" tattooed up his forearm in Olde English script. I asked him about it and he said it is because he is a Spurs fan. But not sure if it also implies that he is Jewish.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 23, 2019)

Smick said:


> Not coming from London, I don't understand some of these insults. Am I right in thinking that the term "Yid" is traditionally a pejorative description of Jewish people and, given Spurs large fanbase amongst the Jewish community, the people shouting this are likely to be Jewish themselves?
> 
> Or is it non-Jewish people using this as an anti-semitic slur against sections of their support?
> 
> I once was in the Golden Canton in Herne Hill and a guy in there had "Yids" tattooed up his forearm in Olde English script. I asked him about it and he said it is because he is a Spurs fan. But not sure if it also implies that he is Jewish.



Not historically pejorative but the mispronounciation outside Ashkenazi groups was adopted as such.

Yid - Wikipedia


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 23, 2019)

I was on the tube home late last Sunday night, and a group of chaps got on (mix of Aussies, South Africans & Kiwis) and began discussing their immediate plans to go back to one of the fella's house for some after hours drinking. I also established one of them was the line manager of the others (which had me wondering who hangs out with their line manager on a Sunday night?).

Line Manager asked the fella with the house 'Is their a pub between the tube and yours, I need really need a piss'

House Fella replied 'No, only the off-licence'

Then a third fella popped up and said 'It's Brixton, man. Just piss on the street. Brixton is the worst place on Earth, people just piss in the street'

House fella backed him up on this, assuring line manager that he could piss in the street in Brixton.

I wished I had intervened and pointed out that it is not o.k to piss in the streets in Brixton, but it was late, I was tired and there was a lot of them!

I was also a little saddened by how unsurprised I was by their attitude.

I was privy to all this detail because they were very LOUD!


----------



## spitfire (Dec 23, 2019)

happyshopper said:


> It was a great gig but the sound wasn’t great. Could anyone help me by naming the three guest singers in the last of the photos, as I couldn’t hear the announcements?



L - R 
Aurora Dawn, Be Atwell and Zoe Devlin Love.

Rev.Be.Atwell
Aurora dawn Music (@aurora_dawn_music_) • Instagram photos and videos
Zoe Devlin Love // ZDL

I agree on the sound, it wasn't the best but what a night otherwise.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 23, 2019)

editor said:


> Photos from last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some cracking pics there editor.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 23, 2019)

Big Bertha said:


> Why would you have to look up marinekonone? It pretty much means what it sounds like doesn’t it?
> 
> marine = sea
> Kanone = cannon
> ...




Don't put words into my mouth.

I never said you were an idiot.

On ex Cllr Rachel. She was popular here. So its not just me saying it. Unless any posters disagree.

Its not about winning or losing.

You join this site the day after the election.

Your a troll.

I see you've put limits now on who can see your profile.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 23, 2019)

Smick said:


> Not coming from London, I don't understand some of these insults. Am I right in thinking that the term "Yid" is traditionally a pejorative description of Jewish people and, given Spurs large fanbase amongst the Jewish community, the people shouting this are likely to be Jewish themselves?
> 
> Or is it non-Jewish people using this as an anti-semitic slur against sections of their support?
> 
> I once was in the Golden Canton in Herne Hill and a guy in there had "Yids" tattooed up his forearm in Olde English script. I asked him about it and he said it is because he is a Spurs fan. But not sure if it also implies that he is Jewish.



I'm not a born and bred Londoner but lived here for decades.

Some of my fellow workers did grow up here.

Back in 70s and early 80s what football club you support said something about your politics.

Was working with a van driver recently . Life long Chelsea fan. Grew up in South London near where I now live. His family moved out due to the increase of Black population in South London. "White Flight" its called.

My other born and bred Londoner friend ( of a very mixed racial background)said that was not unusual .

Different clubs had different bases of support. Race and ethnic background played a part in which team one supported.

London in 70s and early 80s was not a multicultural/ cosmopolitan paradise. This was hard won. Why it annoys me when people outside London think Londoners have had it easy. They only support Remain because they being all "cosmopolitan people of nowhere" don't understand what its like for the rest of the country. This is , when looked at historically , rubbish.

Another Londoner I know family came over from the the Irish Republic in 70s. He grew up in Holloway. Had to deal with taunting and fighting at school as he was a "paddy". Plus Irish community here were suspect because of the IRA active campaign at the time.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 23, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> That is not the point.
> 
> Did you think the Labour party economic sections of the manifesto were ok or not?
> 
> Would a future Labour party with different leader but same economic programme be ok by you?


The point is to get in and stop the Tories. Losing an election is pointless. I didn't even read the manifesto because I knew beyond a shadow of a doubt that there would be no Labour majority, therefore no opportunity to implement said manifesto.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 23, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> The point is to get in and stop the Tories. Losing an election is pointless. I didn't even read the manifesto because I knew beyond a shadow of a doubt that there would be no Labour majority, therefore no opportunity to implement said manifesto.



You didn't take any notice of the Labour manifesto as you knew under that manifesto the Labour party would lose. I don't understand what you are driving at.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 23, 2019)

I fully take the point that the press didn't give Corbyn a chance. What's needed is a ruthless strategy to give the country a fair press. TV stations are compelled by law to be balanced and truthful and to provide news and current affairs coverage which is in the public interest. The rules say that billionaires can't buy up the stations and exert undue influence.  Ofcom oversees the content and Parliament oversees the ownership. (That's why Sky's ambitions have been blunted.) 

Of course the TV stations do employ some biased individuals who don't want to act in the public interest - Laura Kuenssberg seems pro Tory, John Snow pro Labour, and so on. But these people are reined in to some extent and there aren't enough of them to poison the whole public discourse. So we don't get a news programme with a lead story of "You MUST vote Tory or the country will be ruined."  But the papers do this every day, and they're allowed to.  And their reach is growing because they can poison people via smartphones and not just printed front pages. If the papers were policed like the TV stations I'm 100% certain we'd have voted to stay in the EU, and we'd have a Labour government well to the left of centre. Instead we have a population duped into serving the interests of Murdoch, Bubbles Rothermere, the Barclay brothers and some Russian oligarchs. It's absolutely intolerable, as bad as anything from an unhinged dystopian film plot. Nobody has a plan to stop it, as far as I know. Nobody dares take the papers on. I'd like to start a petition to get the ball rolling, but I daren't, because if it got any traction the papers would slaughter me. Anyway it would be better if it was started by someone with connections and money for lobbyists and PR and all that. Maybe a job for Gina Miller...but she might already have PTSD from the battles she's been through.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 23, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> You didn't take any notice of the Labour manifesto as you knew under that manifesto the Labour party would lose. I don't understand what you are driving at.


The manifesto was irrelevant. Whatever was in it, Labour wouldn't get a majority.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 23, 2019)

David Clapson said:


> The manifesto was irrelevant. Whatever was in it, Labour wouldn't get a majority.



You keep thinking being Remain was the only option.

I've had a disagreement with local Labour party friend who said the reason that Corbyn Labour party lost the election is the Corbyn changed position from 2017. In that election the Labour party position was to respect the result of the referendum.

In this election this was not the case. By 2019 the position was a second referendum.

This in my friend evaluation of what happened is the main reason why Labour voters in seats up North switched to Tories.

The election wasn't lost because Corbyn didn't fully embrace Remain.

And also Labour MPs in areas that backed Leave ( Kinnock and Flint are examples) were warning leadership of this. These MPs were not "Corbynites". Kinnock in Wales was personally a Remainer who changed due to his constituents voting Leave. He argued that Labour party should respect the result of the referendum.

So in my friends view it was Labour party changing from respecting result to going for second referendum that lost Labour party seats outside London.

Boris campaign realised this and capitalised on it. 

I think there is a lot in this view.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 23, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Blair brought us the Iraq war. A foreign policy which sent young people to their deaths. For what? Going to war is the single biggest decision the leader of this country can make.
> 
> This was not an aberration of New Labour thinking. Being seen to be supporter of US was intrinsic part of the Third Way.
> 
> ...



Exactly this. The ground that Blair conceded to the right has become irrecoverable, at least in the short-term. Corbyn is just a social democrat, nothing more radical than that. If Blair hadn't moved so far one way, it wouldn't seem so weird to people.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 23, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> You keep thinking being Remain was the only option.
> 
> I've had a disagreement with local Labour party friend who said the reason that Corbyn Labour party lost the election is the Corbyn changed position from 2017. In that election the Labour party position was to respect the result of the referendum.
> 
> ...



What I'm trying to say is that even before the manifesto was published, there was no chance of a Labour majority. The only thing we couldn't be sure of was the scale of the defeat - was there to be a Tory majority, or a hung Parliament.


----------



## northeast (Dec 24, 2019)

Looks like the those questionable smart kiosk's around Brixton and many other cities didn't work out. 

InLink Limited limited: Firm that puts up UK's ad-supported phone booths enters administration • The Register


----------



## editor (Dec 24, 2019)

northeast said:


> Looks like the those questionable smart kiosk's around Brixton and many other cities didn't work out.
> 
> InLink Limited limited: Firm that puts up UK's ad-supported phone booths enters administration • The Register


The drug dealer's favourite!


> According to a Metropolitan Police report from 2018, five InLink kiosks facilitated 20,000 drug-related calls over a 15-week period. This forced BT to disable calls on certain kiosks, including those located in deprived areas of London's Whitechapel, Bethnal Green, and Commercial Road.


----------



## editor (Dec 24, 2019)

Brixton tube opening hours for Chrimbo: Brixton tube station – opening times for Christmas and New Year’s Eve 2019


----------



## editor (Dec 24, 2019)

The new thread for winter is here: Brixton news, rumours and general chat: Winter 2019-2020


----------

